# Franco's Ongoing Grows



## genfranco (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello all, I figured id start my 2nd journal. 

-I have only 3 big plants outdoors at the moment with clones rooting as we speak. 

The strains that i am growing at this time are Mandalas Hashberry and Blueberry sour that is confirmed to be a lady. 

1 of my hashberry plants is a female for sure so i have cloned her and she looks pretty good. My other hashberry plant i am not able to tell yet at all and its driving me crazy. In any case we know that what we like are pictures so ill get on with the introductions. 

Hashberry (female)







I have topped this plant and actually waited a little to long to do it. However i expect this lady to get pretty big as we stil have a few weeks of veg sun around my parts (i hope)

I can say that i am very impressed with the genes of hashberry as the seeds grew very fast and the trunks are very large and stout. it seems to be ver resistant to the weather and you will be able to tell the difference next to the blueberry sour. 

The pheno types of this plant arent the best for big bushes (which is what i am after). it didnt seems to branch out as well as the other hashberry and im sure youll be able to tell the diference. 


2nd hashberry ( i like the phenos of this plant allot but i cannot tell the sex yet... I figured ill make some seeds from it if its a male. 








As you can see on this plant it is very branchy and even the side branches seem to be growing shoots. the stock and the branch stock are huge.. about as fat as my finger. Very pleased with the strain so far. Cant wait to see if its a female or male. 


The third is the blueberry sour seed that i have been growing since my first grow.







As you can see by the pic the branches turned purple on me and growth came to a halt. I dont expect a very large yeaild from the plant but will keep it for the genes. As some of you know... this seed was started in my last grow and is probably about 3 months old at this point... once i transplanted to a bigger planter and provided some small doses of nutrients it seems that its getting better. I mean the new growth has the green stocks on it and it seems to be growing allot lately... i had topped and cloned this plant but i beleave that only 1 clone will survive from her. 







blueberry sour clone. (we will se if she makes it or not)



Next i would like to introduce you to the blueberry clones that i have just started last week. the stocks arent very fat but im sure they will get there. 








Well there are the pics of my current family. Ill go ahead and throw out a group pic for the sentimentalists... hehehe...









Thanks for watching guys and gals.


----------



## mjboy (Aug 9, 2008)

looking good so far , keep taking pics


----------



## genfranco (Aug 9, 2008)

Im kinda still a noob so i would like to know if you all could help me out. 

my blueberry sour plant has been growing for a long time and i have just noticed a weird pattern. 

i noticed that the top leaves instead of having 5 points they only have 3... i have never seen this and i was under the impression that the taller the plant grew the more points it got... what is going on....?


pictures for you to see what im sayin... 

this is the bottom of the plant..








here is toward the top...


----------



## tleaf jr. (Aug 9, 2008)

nice wat nutes are yu using bro


----------



## tleaf jr. (Aug 9, 2008)

mine r doing the same thing is it only on the secondary branches


----------



## genfranco (Aug 9, 2008)

well honestly i topped it very ealry on this seed so its doing it on all the tops. im guessing that since it had damage on the lower stocks and it took so long to recoop that it is growing from the begginging?... not sure if that makes sense... 


nutes... well i didnt use nutes most of the time... just the miracle grow soil.. but i did give it a shot of the nutes i had form my first grow... sensi grow A and B ... I was told not to use hydro nutes for it but i figured what the hell... gave it like a low 400 PPM feeding ... oh yeah i also gave it a feeding of superthrive two watering ago..


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2008)

subscribed, plants looking nice, good luck


----------



## genfranco (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks mr west... any idea on the 3 finger leafs vs 5 finger leafs?


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2008)

i took some bublelicious clones and they all have the 3 fingered thing, i think its cuz they were lower branches b4 i cloned em and to be honest i dont kno lol im hoping the next set of leafs will be 5 and the mother had a few nine pronged leafs. Might be nothing to worrie bout.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 9, 2008)

guess we will wait and see.... hehehe..


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/165278d1218040660-nycd-ryder-bubblelicious-new-grow-img_7085.jpg
check out my clones one of em has one leaf leafs lol they r on the middle row the 2 on the right and one on the left.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 9, 2008)

I see it.. ok then its not only me.. hehehe... feeling better already..


----------



## calicat (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## genfranco (Aug 9, 2008)

calicat said:


> Very nice...


thx calicat..


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2008)

u got me frettin bout my clones now lmao, well i would if i wasnt stoned and tired lol, might have a beer. Puff puff passs>>>>>>> some nice white widow im nursing like that last mouthfull of beer in the pub lol


----------



## genfranco (Aug 9, 2008)

Well mr west...id puff puff pass to you to man... but the truth is that i am waiting to perform a drug test and im going on day 7 of it.... probably will happen next week....im hurtin.... this shit is terrible... i mean im legal to smoke in my state but yet jobs dont care about that.... damn it!... it should be to where when you go to the clinic to pee you show your card and they just pass you. freakin assholes.


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2008)

you can buy shit off the internet to pass a piss test, im sure u can.


----------



## r3tro99 (Aug 9, 2008)

The 3 leaf thing is perfectly normal; don't worry about it. 
Those are some real nice looking plants, this outdoor will blow you away!! 
You got a nice selection of strains, I have 2 Alpine Rocket, 2 Strawberry (2 swiss strains) and 2 bubblegum. I have big restrictions cause of the crappy weather here . Ive successfully grown some dank b52 but it was transfered under a 400w hps for a bout 2-4 weeks. It gets really rainy and moldy.. I will be doing the same with some master kush and black domina this year; the cold should really bring out those purple / blue / pink colors like it usually does . Only a few more months .


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow man beautiful plants.... Nice and mature. Ive never had the balls to try soil. INteresting 3 leaf deal.. I have not seen that, but wouldnt worry.

Hey the drug test deal. You may have a sureproof method already but I believe the best way is time obviously but when me and co workers need to test we do the following. Usually we dont get tested unless something goes wrong or we close a new contract that requires it.

1. Obviously dont smoke before the test for the longest time possible.
2. Eat fatty foods the day before and day of the test. Keep something in you stomach for those 48 hours. The goal is to keep the body from going into a catablic state where it starts burning fat.
3. Day of the test get obviously dont use the first piss of the day. 
4. Drink a ton of water (goal is to piss almost all water)
5. Start taking viatmin B12 few days before the test. Its not toxic and turns the piss yellow.
6. Take 10 grams of creatine orally starting 3 days before the test and on the day of the test. Most tests these days will throw out a water down sample from drinking too much water. This will keep the disssolved solids high.
7. Take the piss mid stream

I smoke daily and have never failed a test. The longest i went without smoking before a test was 3 weeks and i have passed them w/ only 92 hours from my last smoke. My body fat percentage is %15.4.


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 9, 2008)

I also have some clones that are doing the 1 and 3 leaf set thing. I thought it was really strange, and weird looking, but I guess it's normal, at least somewhat. I think they will grow normal as they get taller. It kinda looks like mine are gonna do that. But who knows. Nice to know i'm not alone.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 10, 2008)

FullMetalJacket said:


> Wow man beautiful plants.... Nice and mature. Ive never had the balls to try soil. INteresting 3 leaf deal.. I have not seen that, but wouldnt worry.
> 
> Hey the drug test deal. You may have a sureproof method already but I believe the best way is time obviously but when me and co workers need to test we do the following. Usually we dont get tested unless something goes wrong or we close a new contract that requires it.
> 
> ...



Thx for the info FMJ. 1-7 is about what i had in mind... in the past i have past them by drinking vinegar and tons of water. I have since found that vinegar is totally bad for you and probably doesnt do anything for the test... it basically shuts down your kidneys... idiot of me.. anyway... 1-7 is what i have been mostly reading and will be doing that... thx though. 

Soil seemed very easy after reading mandalas soil guide in the webpage... they have tested a number of soil manufacturers and hell they state that for the 1st 4 weeks to 12 weeks you dont need to give anything... that the miracle grow that they tested keeps them nice and healthy... after that time you just transpalnt into bigger pots to give the nuts back to the roots... like i said.. i have only fed them twice with nutrients... i figured i have to start giving them more as they are starting to get deficiencies.... just give it a try man.. throw one outside... i tell ya... the sun cannot be replaced... 

good luck bud..


----------



## genfranco (Aug 10, 2008)

it didnt get allot of views.. check it out man.. higly important to know...


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/93380-marijuana-conspiracy.html


----------



## slamminsalmon (Aug 10, 2008)

subscribed! beautiful plants you have there!

i too have some hashberry growing, its indoors, i love the strain, it tastes amazing! very resilient 

this is my first indoor grow, but there is much more where that came from 

luck to you!


----------



## genfranco (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks man... yeah im very excited about the strain... I just cant wait to see if the other is female as well...


----------



## genfranco (Aug 10, 2008)

Holly Shit... it must have been a luck charm for me to start posting again.... I have Just found some little girl hairs on the big one.... oh yeah baby... all girls.... im Sooo Excited right now..... Fuckin Ay DOG.


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats oon finding hairs, ill smoke a fat one for ya so u dont have to drink viniger lol


----------



## Jay420 (Aug 10, 2008)

Great to hear about the females! Not so much about the test, that sucks. But you gotta do what you gotta do right lol. Plants are looking great! Scribed! Cant wait to see them when the buds start filling out. Keep up the good work, and good luck on the test, study hard!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

man, looks gooooood. Scribed now! best of luck man!


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> man, looks gooooood. Scribed now! best of luck man!


ello mate i wondered where u was lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

hehe...im here!


----------



## genfranco (Aug 11, 2008)

thx Cheetah... I knew it would be about monday for you to see them.... hey Cheeetah... your method of cloning.... Just Ph's water?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 12, 2008)

actualy i dun kno the PH....its me local water i use....its doin the job...


----------



## genfranco (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey are all insects bad for the plants?... I mean every morning i come in and im killing about 5 or so medium to large white spiders... there are pretty big to be anything i have seen on riu... they dont seem to be eating the plant... Will these spider hurt the plant or should i let them be and let them kill everything else?... is the big deal about insects because people dont want to smoke them?... or is it that they kill the plant or wont let it bud?.

All right... So the sun here is in full 12/12 so i had to move the clones and my vegging blueberry back into the cab... its hotter than hell and i understand why most experienced growers forget about the indoor setup during these months.... this week is expected to be all over 100... 105...108...104... i mean give me a break.... 

hehehe


So ill post pics in a bit with the updates... not much to see on the outdoor... they do have nice long hairs now showing me there true sex.... all girls... very very happy.... Ill post some pics in a bit .... keep posted.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 14, 2008)

Alright so here are the pics.

first and update on the clones.

This is my indoor cab turned into vegging cab for the time being.
I put a cheap 100$ mini swamp cooler... keeping them at 84 or so... its 97 in my garage









Rooted clones planted in pots.








top chamber with new clones from the newly discovered hasberry ... i have named her bushy. 








So here is the mom of these clones soon to start flowering.... nickname.. "bushy"









Here is "slim n sexy"








her backside... 








And here is "toppy" I have nicknamed her this as i could have never imagine more tops on such a small plant.... each of those branches have like 3 tops growing at the TOP... and more shoots growing between the nodes.... i mean amazing... hope the pics do her justice. 








another angle of toppy.








and finally a group shot for the sentimentalists. 










Enjoy... cant wait to start showing off the buds on these girls.... hehehehe


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2008)

niiiiiiiice!. looking good man


----------



## genfranco (Aug 14, 2008)

mr west said:


> niiiiiiiice!. looking good man


Thx Mr. West

You know those comments make me feel like im doing somethin right...


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 14, 2008)

lookin goooood!!!! beautiful clean set up..


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2008)

your bushes look great for starting flowering ya gonna get a nice yeild off those babies


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 15, 2008)

oh yes u will, franco! lookin gooooood!


----------



## genfranco (Aug 15, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> lookin goooood!!!! beautiful clean set up..


Thank you very much... cant wait to see if i can refi this damn house or not... then ill set up my new dr120... but thanks for the comments. 



mr west said:


> your bushes look great for starting flowering ya gonna get a nice yeild off those babies


yeah i cant wait for them to start budding... hashberry is supposed to grow big thick buds so im very anxious... 



cheetah2007 said:


> oh yes u will, franco! lookin gooooood!



Thanks brotha... cant wait man... ill see if this time i can have constant back to back harvest from the clones... trying to figure out the time ...hehehe.


----------



## Jay420 (Aug 16, 2008)

Damn, them girls are looking sooo sweet. I wonder how much they will yield  Well I cant wait to see! Keep up the good work!


----------



## widowmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

good job and i will probably be messaging you for more advice as i am just starting out


----------



## genfranco (Aug 18, 2008)

So when i put my clones under the HPS light i figured that it would be a little strong for them so i raised my light to about 24 inches away... the tops of my clones started burning after a day or so... the tips turned brown and curled... How far does the HPS light have to be to not burn them when they are young like that?


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2008)

well u have to keep humidity high with clones untill they root well, half a coke bottle will do as a diy propergator and protect them from getting burned if u keep em wet.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 18, 2008)

mr west said:


> well u have to keep humidity high with clones untill they root well, half a coke bottle will do as a diy propergator and protect them from getting burned if u keep em wet.


I spray my clones very often and i had that swamp cooler in there blowing on them... I figured it was the light being too close... but ill try that some time... i just dont want to risk them burning again..

Posting new pics up now..


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2008)

ok man cool, u had ya pee test yet?>>


----------



## genfranco (Aug 18, 2008)

I figured id take some pics of the damage... its pretty cloud outside today so the morning temps are nice... starting to break so i expect good growth today... 

Pics... (god we love pics)


These clones are recooping and im letting the new rooting clones breath a little.... group pic of clones. 







Here is a pic of some of the outdoor plants... shots of hairs... and a shot of how thick the stems are on these hashberries
























And her is a pic of my alarm system... they give me plaenty of time to grab my SKS... or if im not home.. have the wife grab the double barrel shotty. 

hehehe...beware!


Protectors








Ok so more of my family... i wonder how long till i start posting pics of myself and the wife and kids... figured i have nothing to hide since im legal.... i just dont want people in my area recognizing me and try and steal my shit.... i would hate to make a mom cry.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 18, 2008)

mr west said:


> ok man cool, u had ya pee test yet?>>


Not yet man... supposed to sign offer letter today... then i imagine ill pee this week... ive had plenty of time to clean up and ill be getting a piss test from walgreens soon.... this things are like 14$... and they have them for harder drugs as well...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 19, 2008)

oh man looks good! i love ur dogs man!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2008)

good luck with the tester test lol. plants looking lovely as ever lol


----------



## genfranco (Aug 19, 2008)

OK, So when I tried putting them down under the 400 HPS lamp i thought that it was burning up... but in reality it was over nutes... So i have flushed them a little and i have planted the remainder of the clones into soil... here are the pics..
I have added 4 26 watt cfl in order to get some blue in the light...

total wattage is 504...







Close-up








Good luck everyone...


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2008)

they looking nice and green now, you should hve saved them they should bounce back for you. Good luck my friend


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 20, 2008)

lookin good! my clones left me  only 2 from ten on the sec batch....dunno wot the fuck happen.....oh well......shiiii......


----------



## genfranco (Aug 20, 2008)

OK, So here is a little update on the outdoor plants... they have started to bud... very excited....

Check the beginning of flowering..
















And the blueberry shot.. can you see how many tops this plant has... im impressed..








Thanks for staying tuned people.


----------



## Jay420 (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, the blueberry is a fukking bush! I cant wait to see what the buds look like on it.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

im impressed too!


----------



## genfranco (Aug 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> im impressed too!


thx cheetah... ready to try some dip and grow for better clone success?

hehehe


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

hohoho...idk...


----------



## genfranco (Aug 21, 2008)

dude it 7 dollars.... give me your address and ill send you some for christ sake... I just hate to see a friend have his babies die...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

i cant give my address...it's against the rules of RIU  hehehehe lmao!


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2008)

lovely premature bud shots. How long do those strains take?


----------



## genfranco (Aug 21, 2008)

8-10 weeks... but i go off the trichs.


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2008)

i cant find my jewlers loup damn it lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

order new! i rememba u payed very low price fo it.


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2008)

not the point lol, i got one somewhere grrr lol


----------



## asdfva (Aug 23, 2008)

Subscribed! 
They look fantastic, and healthy!
I'm totally California dreaming. 

Get yourself a cheap set of Fluro
T5's and use them on your clones
until they get stronger, and then
put that HPS on them. Basically
cross training them! But from 
personal experience, indoors,
clones do really amazing with 
three things... Perfect heating, 
cool lights right up on them, and 
a nice gentile breeze strong enough
to push them around. They love it!

Thanks for sharing!
On a side note; I have a special place
in my heart for SKS rifles, good choice!


----------



## genfranco (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello all, Thanks for coming with me on this trip...

I wanted to post some updates..

The clones are doing fantastic. Well at least the hasberry ones. It seems that the blueberry sour plant i have isnt as strong and is not growing too well due to the heat conditions..... god bless hashberry for being resistant up to 120... I love those spaniards.

OK so here are the pics of the clones doing well under the 400 hps and 4x 26w cfls







Another shot... they spent the last 20 hrs un-watered and had some drooping..within minutes they looked like that...amazing







I guess they like the mix of light. 


Here are the outdoor flowering i got going. They are getting taller and fuller. especially the blueberry... it has seemed to stretch as much as the Hashberry ones. 

Starting with "H. Bushy"







and here is the top of her..








Next i would like to show you "slim n sexy"(not so slim)







The top... see how many?








And finally but not the least... the blueberrysour seed "toppy"









I wanted to post these pics so i could compare later. 

I just watered them using big bud and overdrive that i had from my hydro grow.. so far when i have added hydro nutes it hasnt had any problems... i will continue to add these nutrients after every 3rd watering. 

Good luck all


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

hey franco dude! they looks bloody lovely   >>>


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2008)

still lookin nice genral. I dont give qite the full dose of nutes cuz i find that burns the tips lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

i always burn their shits out....heheheh.... i always give full strenght and they respond well i guess


----------



## genfranco (Aug 25, 2008)

yeha im giving them 1/2 to 3/4 strength.. cause i dont want to mess these up... My last grow i put allot of time and money and didnt really harvest that much.... this time i am avoiding mistakes and coming up with new ones...lol.... good thing this isnt for money or my wife would have left me by now...lol... Anyway... so i have just topped all of the clones to get some branches going... last time i feel like i topped to late so this time i did it early.. we will see fellow growers... Ims o excited about this strain... 

oh by the way.. they have gotten allot fuller on the buds in just one night.... i guess they liked the overdrive and bigbud... amazing that i can actually see a diference... Ill be getting a bad as camera soon so i can take some good macro shots and show these ladies off proper... 

Still no drug test..motherfuckers are making me hurt!
 
the new contract starts on sept 1st.... if no drug test by then i figure they wont do it... wierd but my last company did the same... i guess being a contractor has its percs...


----------



## genfranco (Aug 25, 2008)

41 Magnum. Yes not 357...not 44... 41 Magnum.

OOOOh Yeah


----------



## Jay420 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sick lookin piece! We should hit up the shooting range sometime! lol


----------



## genfranco (Aug 25, 2008)

Jay420 said:


> Sick lookin piece! We should hit up the shooting range sometime! lol


your in Florida bro... if you come over to northern cali sometime you got a deal though.. although i have been wanting to take the kids to Disney in Florida... how many bedrooms you got?,...lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

nice toy mate  ur scarin me!


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> nice toy mate  ur scarin me!


Shit I dont want to post all of the other ones... BUt ..lol... yeah its cool man... gotta love the USA


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

are u from texas ? lol


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

NO dude.. California... hehehe... Texas is bad for Me... I speak spanish.. they dont like me there... lol..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

hahahahahahah


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2008)

guns dont kill ppl, rappers do YouTube - Goldie Lookin Chain - Guns don't kill people


----------



## H&D (Aug 26, 2008)

Ill face you in a shoot out GenFranco LOL You know Im a better shot than you LMAO


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

You know whos your general brotha... Come on i dont have the stats anymore... but you know i was the rocker in that...dont make me bust out the light 50. Ill hit you from here...lol... your plants are looking great though....


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

OK guys... so my indoor was getting crowded so i figured id try an experiment...

im going to be putting small clones outdoors right into flowering 

IM going to see how fast these little ones grow and see if i can at least get an ounce out of them... i have other clones so im not loosing anything but water and soil... wish me luck..


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

H&D said:


> Ill face you in a shoot out GenFranco LOL You know Im a better shot than you LMAO



your gonnna have to send me some of your beans theyre H&D... wtf.. i dont like H&D... cant i just call you by the real handle?

hehehehe


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2008)

genfranco said:


> OK guys... so my indoor was getting crowded so i figured id try an experiment...
> 
> im going to be putting small clones outdoors right into flowering
> 
> IM going to see how fast these little ones grow and see if i can at least get an ounce out of them... i have other clones so im not loosing anything but water and soil... wish me luck..


 er good luck gen, have u gotta hide them good?


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

mr west said:


> er good luck gen, have u gotta hide them good?



Na im legal....


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2008)

well then happy outdoor growing lol


----------



## HayWire (Aug 26, 2008)

Your grow looks great franco ,Well done mate


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

HayWire said:


> Your grow looks great franco ,Well done mate



welcome Haywire!... Thanks for finding me brotha...


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

So Like I posted earlier I transplanted one of each and placed them outside for an experiment... im gonna flower them outdoors in a much bigger pot starting them very small... we will see what happens... i love experiments... 

pics







Top is "hashberry slim n sexy" Mid is "hashberry bushy"

and last is the runt.. blueberry sour clone "toppy"

I topped all of them and just stuck them outdoors... i figure theyll start stretching this week... 


Some pics of the other plants... those little buds are swelling..

amazing that the blueberry sour is trying to catch up to the other big ones... love the competition... 

























Side shot of my favorite... hashberry bushy... two large colas will be there...cant wait... 








good luck all


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

oh yeah the remanding clones... how could i forget...


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2008)

YouTube - TURBULENCE - NOTORIOUS


----------



## genfranco (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello all, Here is this weeks update.. The hashberry and blueberry are in full bloom now of course. And they are lookin yummy...

Some pics of the buds... 























So those look sweet... ill post full size pics in a bit.


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2008)

thats really pretty dude young buds ready to do thier thang, very nice


----------



## genfranco (Aug 31, 2008)

hello all ...up from my nap so i figured id complete the update... all of the plants seems ot be just getting bigger and bigger.... I have transplanted the clones into 64 oz gas station cups that i have painted black... I will show those as well.... 



First the flowering ladies...

"H. Bushy"






"B. Toppy"







"H.SlimnSexy"








Flowering clones:

These clones have been getting allot of growth... well except the blueberry one (runt) this plant grows slow plus i had ripped allot of roots when i transplanted... (made a dumb move.. tried to pic up from the rockwool once i had it covered with new soil to adjust position.. heard allot of ripping...hey i was stoned man)....

Pics:

"H slim in sexy"







H. Bushy 








B. Toppy








I have also taken a pic of my indoor setup... I have just transplanted these into deep but narrow cups (64 oz soda cups) that i have painted black.... here are the pics














SO im very excited about the buds that these ladies are busting out with... i know that they dont look like much but they are way bigger than my last crop by this time. Most of these nugs are bigger than my thumb right now... hell i still have a month and a half at least.... Oh yeah baby!

Good luck on everyones grow..


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2008)

thats it, thats the main thing, doing better han ur last attempt. I seem to have hit a rut with my girls, im hoping a diffrent strain willl yield more in the same conditions.


----------



## edux10 (Sep 1, 2008)

you have cfls growing out of your hid


----------



## genfranco (Sep 1, 2008)

edux10 said:


> you have cfls growing out of your hid


My version of dual spectrum... no stretch with HPS...


----------



## genfranco (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello everyone. I wanted to post some pics of the new growth... Overall i would have thought the outdoor clones would have stretched more... But we will see... 

Pics:













Early topping results..








So now on to the big ladies... and there clones in flower..







Side shot of her..







blueberry sour seed.... 








slim n sexy..:







here clone..look how fat that stock is ... 







So those are the updates... Trying to keep cool... 

peace


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2008)

looking nice gen, will u be flowering the clones along side the big girls?


----------



## genfranco (Sep 7, 2008)

mr west said:


> looking nice gen, will u be flowering the clones along side the big girls?


yes the outdoor clones are flowering about 4 weeks late.... well maybe 3 weeks... its more of a size vs flower experiment and weather experiment.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

as i said, lookin good mate  >>>


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2008)

nice, itll be cool to see what diffrence u get


----------



## genfranco (Sep 9, 2008)

So not bad comments anyone?... I mean anything im doing wrong?... I figured i got a good handle on stuff but you never know what people might see....??


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2008)

well i didnt spot anything, dont mean theres nothing to spot lol im a stoner ffs lmao. Keep it up anyway


----------



## genfranco (Sep 9, 2008)

IM trying to bud... I just felt kinda alone today... hehehe


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2008)

its a long ride, when u wanna just ff time and get to the harvest. Hold tight ur not alone puff puff pass>>>>>>>>Wait u had ya piss test yet lol?


----------



## genfranco (Sep 14, 2008)

mr west said:


> its a long ride, when u wanna just ff time and get to the harvest. Hold tight ur not alone puff puff pass>>>>>>>>Wait u had ya piss test yet lol?



The new job never asked for one so the answer is no.... so puff puff pass to you too brotha


----------



## genfranco (Sep 14, 2008)

the long wait ... hehehe... well here are some pics of the growth... These buds are getting pretty big. I was expecting them to be as i researched the strain... but i realize that i still have at least 4 weeks of flowering to go before i start making decisions... they do allot of growth in these next 4 weeks... so im pretty anxious to see.. 

here are the pics..
























Here are some close ups of the types of buds these ladies are throwing.. 

Hashberry bud:








Blueberry sour bud:








Well those are the update pics... i have individual pics and stuff for me research but didnt want to bore the people.. this is pretty much a quick little update... good luck all..


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2008)

lovely looking plants gen, bet u get a nice buzz every time you go see ur girls lol


----------



## slamminsalmon (Sep 14, 2008)

looooooooking awesome!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 15, 2008)

lookin awesome mate !! Cheeeeerz!!!!!!!


----------



## genfranco (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks guys! yours arent loooking bad either there buddy


----------



## genfranco (Sep 15, 2008)

mr west said:


> lovely looking plants gen, bet u get a nice buzz every time you go see ur girls lol


Its funny but the euphoria is amazing... I love playing with them, tending to them and watering them.... its a most enjoyable time. ..hehhe.. Plus i usually carry my bubbler with me...lol..


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2008)

i can spend ages just watchin my plants blowing in the fan breeze, very calming specialy wen ur stoned to hell lol


----------



## genfranco (Sep 15, 2008)

mr west said:


> i can spend ages just watchin my plants blowing in the fan breeze, very calming specialy wen ur stoned to hell lol


Exactly.... I am chillin with them right now...


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2008)

i just noticed trics on my 3 week in satori, they got lovely and big fast lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 16, 2008)

mr west said:


> i just noticed trics on my 3 week in satori, they got lovely and big fast lol


----------



## genfranco (Sep 16, 2008)

trichs are a great thing buddy... keep it up


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2008)

the weeks keep ticking by, its great watching ur girls grow up and fill out


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 16, 2008)

genfranco said:


> trichs are a great thing buddy... keep it up


oh yeah?? lmao!


----------



## genfranco (Sep 16, 2008)

only cheetah would... lol


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 17, 2008)

Beautiful looking ladies you got there Genfranco.

Very nice job,


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 18, 2008)

porn in me journal franco !


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2008)

yeo its ur turn now genfranco, we want pics, if u show me urs ill go take some of mine for u to see an indoor closet grow blooming its tits off lol (can be found in signiture)


----------



## genfranco (Sep 18, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> porn in me journal franco !


Alright man on my way...


----------



## genfranco (Sep 18, 2008)

mr west said:


> yeo its ur turn now genfranco, we want pics, if u show me urs ill go take some of mine for u to see an indoor closet grow blooming its tits off lol (can be found in signiture)



Ok ill take some pics right now for you peeps...


----------



## genfranco (Sep 18, 2008)

Well Cheetah inspired me to post pics... a little push from Mr. West and this is what you get.. A bunch on pics... 

You all know them by name now... so just some pics... hehehhe...

Ready? 



























Blueberry Sour Bud Pics...











Hashberry Bud pics..























Top Of "Toppy"








Hope you all enjoyed... keep tuned.


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2008)

fanbadydozey, they look handsome genfranco. Spoze i better get my cam out an update my jurny now lol, give me a min lol.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 18, 2008)

ok ... update us with some good pics man ..


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2008)

right they is uploaded now, hope they good enough lol puff puff pas>>>>>>>


----------



## genfranco (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello all 

I just got back from the store and i bought myself a $119.00 toy... 

no too cheap for a gun... what then you ask...


here it is ... its called an "Easy Vape" 








Gonna try it right now... temp set to 222... anyone have experience with vapes?.... what is the best temp to have it at...?

Thanks all


----------



## genfranco (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2008)

i had a go on a vaporiser once lol it smashed my face in lol. how u finding it?


----------



## genfranco (Sep 18, 2008)

Ah man... im preety medicated...LOL... I like it allot.. My wife even tried it and she had never ever smoked before in her life.... I know .... crazy couple... but really lit up as a couple of sparklers we are...


----------



## slamminsalmon (Sep 19, 2008)

ive used that exact apparatus.

works like a charm and makes even regs taste great.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 19, 2008)

still playing with the temps..... what temp is best? anyone?


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2008)

hot, damn hot, got a window? Open it.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 19, 2008)

I find that i can vape at around 228... but it takes a while to get going... If i put it at 280-320 it gives me vape very effortlessly... Probably getting close to burning??..


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2008)

id say 300 is the charm then lol, have lots of fun getting medicated out of ya tree lol


----------



## genfranco (Sep 19, 2008)

Ive been falling off the damn thing for 2 days....hehehe... No really i recommend Vaporizing. Awsome.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Sep 21, 2008)

with that one we found 280 was pretty much the best.

hard tellin tho.


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2008)

i would of thought anything past the temp that does the job a waste


----------



## genfranco (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah i find anything over the 280 kinda burns it quick.... lower temp is the way to go.


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2008)

so have u planted anything recently?


----------



## genfranco (Sep 21, 2008)

I got some clones from a buddy of mine that im trying to revert.... They were taken from a very narly plant... He told me the clone only strain he got from the club... but i forgot right now... it will be an addition to my collection so i will ask him the name asap.... the are looking rough right now... so no pics...hehehhe...


----------



## genfranco (Sep 23, 2008)

So i decided to put up my dr120 and im going to move the 400 watt into it. My friend had this lying around in the closet collecting dust and i think it is perfect for my cab... he agrees... what ya think..

The Dr120 3'11"x3'11"x6'7".........








The Light system for my veg cabinet... dual spectrum..







I dont think im going to put it up tonight....lol....


----------



## genfranco (Sep 23, 2008)

genfranco said:


> I got some clones from a buddy of mine that im trying to revert.... They were taken from a very narly plant... He told me the clone only strain he got from the club... but i forgot right now... it will be an addition to my collection so i will ask him the name asap.... the are looking rough right now... so no pics...hehehhe...



Umm... Well Im kinda worried now... 

My friend told me that the strain is called "green crack"

Well either 1. He was lied too... Is there really such a strain?

or 2. he just forgot and just named it something to tell me... lol... ( i am getting to be much more snobby than him...)

Either way i have to say i will surprise a few of you when i get those going...

Good luck .. ill post pics in the morning of the budddssss


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2008)

they call mango green crack i think. I did a google search a few months ago on green crack. LAist: Weed Review: O.G. Kush and Green Crack


----------



## genfranco (Sep 23, 2008)

well sweet then.. i got me some green crack strain now people.\


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2008)

lol they also call bubble hash "hippie crack" lmao


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2008)

whoever the fuck "they" are . Mango is a lovely smoke, nothing like crack tho lol, it wont have u tweeking and trying to smoke bits of carpet lmao


----------



## genfranco (Sep 24, 2008)

well good to know...so it is the same as mango then eh?... I wonder why they call it different things... I hate that..


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah i dunno, maybe cuz its very moreish. But thats pretty much most weed to me lol. Maybe the guy jus called it that cuz thats what the kids call it and hes tring to be hip and groovey lol.Urban Dictionary: Green Crack


----------



## genfranco (Sep 24, 2008)

mr west said:


> yeah i dunno, maybe cuz its very moreish. But thats pretty much most weed to me lol. Maybe the guy jus called it that cuz thats what the kids call it and hes tring to be hip and groovey lol.Urban Dictionary: Green Crack



Moorish?... is that what you meant...lol.. Yeah between moorish and indian there is some good shit out there.


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2008)

well in the uk there aint much of anything, round my parts anyway lol


----------



## genfranco (Sep 24, 2008)

So i decided to take some pics at dusk.... lets see what the flash does....

So here is the Hashberry plant named "bushy"...

Dark picture... little blurry






.
.
OK so here is one with the flash going.. 







CLose up ... damn this camera is just not doing it...







SLim n sexy














Here is the blueberry sour "toppy"














So those are the outdoor plants... i forgot to take pictures of the little ones.... but the buds are still small....

I went ahead and installed the light i got from my friend... its actually hotter than my 400 hps system.... well its because it doesnt have a glass cover and 6 inch blow through...lol...anyway... the plants are loving the light system so im happy... the 400hps is now installed in my dr120... im going to wait to flower these till about 24" tall... maybe a little more.... 

Picture


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

lookin damn good general!!!!!! buds are tha bomb!


----------



## genfranco (Sep 25, 2008)

thx cheetah, they do look pretty big... but we all know how much they shrink when we dry and cure these beauties


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2008)

still looking really nice an lush genfranco, bet ur gonna yield lots of stick green lovelyness


----------



## genfranco (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello all... I got attacked by caterpillars... I have only found them on one branch and there were only 5 of them... I figure that a moth lays more than 5 eggs... so im sure they will pop up somewhere else.. its really bad what it does to your pot... I cut the branch off and went through it and cut out all the bad spots... the top of it was damaged the most and i just gave it to my dogs... it must have been at least 3 1/8th at least... dense big cola... anyway... the dogs chewed it up and relaxed for the day...lol... pot dogs... its funny that they wont bite the nugs (well thats why they are onthe tables) but they could reach if they wanted.... anyway they dont get them there but as soon as i was cutting them down and trimming them they got interested.... its like they knew i was going to give it to them.... did they plant the caterpillars on purpose...lol... anyway... i checked them today and i didnt find any and no trace of additional poops (thats how you track them down).... good luck to all....


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2008)

did the dog eat the catapillers too?


----------



## genfranco (Sep 28, 2008)

No I killed the caterpillars... but the dogs eat some caterpillar shit with it... lol..


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2008)

nice dogs love it dunt they my mums shepherd eats out of the cats sand box lol


----------



## genfranco (Sep 28, 2008)

NO they dont eat the shit they make... The cat doesnt dare go in the backyard...so i dont think they eat shit....hehehe.... well i guess caterpillar shit...lol.... But i have heard of dogs doing that... ewww lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah dogs can be nasty lol.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 29, 2008)

Puff pUFF Pass M*thrf*ckers!! lol.. well cant really pass the vaporizer... I must say that i am loving this thing more and more... I went ahead and smoked some shit my buddy gave me that he put in the freezer after drying (no cure) that smelled like green grass... and through the vape it wasnt too bad... I mean it was like minty ya know... like smoking cools.... Not that i smoke cools.. but it was nice... So i placed a bit from my hashberry that i cut off and i tell ya what... not half bad with 2 days drying... im loving the vaporizer... i suggest it to all... And i dont have stock in this shit either... but i swear this is bad ass.. I rolled up some blunts using the old unburnt stuff... Fatties... and it was sweet.. got me way loaded and i was able to enjoy the medicine Twice!


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2008)

i hear that the lowest temp u can get away with the bettter.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello all, 

I have been finding more and more rotten buds due to caterpillars. I have found most of them once i find the trail ...but i must say that there are at least 2 in the manicured buds that i couldn't find.  Anyway, Seems like there is always something to learn. I hadn't had issues with caterpillars in the past, But they sure do love the hashberry. They didn't touch the blueberry sour ... I guess ill have to grow more of them.. LOL... Anyway here are the pics of my outdoor harvest... Ill soon be putting some more hashberries in my indoor to flower... so more to come on the next round... 

The Pix!



















































So i went ahead and chopped down all of the tops... and manicured them. They are drying and will continue harvest in these next few days...











Good luck to all


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2008)

thats a damn shame man. pesky catapillers. Looks like u still got quite a nice harvest tho.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 3, 2008)

lookin awesoooome


----------



## genfranco (Oct 3, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lookin awesoooome


 Thanks bro... Drying right now... long way to go for smoke report.. I still have to hope i can get some after cutting all the rotten shit part out... damn caterpillars!....


----------



## genfranco (Oct 7, 2008)

I think im going to be smoking shit and caterpillars... Fuck it... Not that much has been infected... I cut them up into little nugs now and i am doing a pre-cure today... will leave out most of night and then re-jar...


----------



## genfranco (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

u look like Killer man lmao! are u goin to rob a bank or sumfin??? or seedbank lmao! hehheh lookin good bro !


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

Im guessing there aint no catapillers on these plants? lovely thick stems lol. All u neeed to make that pic is a shotgun or something lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

mornin west dude!  >>>>>


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

halloween is coming I think we should alll buy masks and balli up for groovey weed pics lol, i didnt like having to photoshop my face lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

nobody celebrate halloween in BG...well not many ppl lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

samhain is one of the oldest celebrations/ sabats. Halloween is jus a made up holiday which is at the same time lol.


----------



## joefish (Oct 8, 2008)

beautiful shit mang! i gots to get my hands on some of that sour blueberry


----------



## genfranco (Oct 8, 2008)

joefish said:


> beautiful shit mang! i gots to get my hands on some of that sour blueberry


Honestly... The blueberry sour seed that i grew... Ended up being a let down... i flowered the mom (that had been stressed) and a buddy of mine grew 2 clones off her ... I was disappointed because the buds where very shitty compared to the hashberry... they were not tight... composed mostly of leaves ... Its like it didnt grow many pistiles... it smelled awsome... but compared to the other one.... i am gonna start flowering one indoors and that will be the last one i do of that strain... blueberry sour will be replaced with my current project ... green crack.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL... cheetah and mr west... its a shame that you don't experience Halloween. Then again i didnt start seeing it that way till i had my kids.. It super fun for them and then i get to eat a shit load of candy...umm.. I mean monitor their daily intake ..lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## slamminsalmon (Oct 10, 2008)

excellent looking nugs!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 10, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> excellent looking nugs!


thx man.. the smell is coming along pretty nice...


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

Very nice looking haul there genfranco, supurb, so jelouse lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 10, 2008)

mr west said:


> Very nice looking haul there genfranco, supurb, so jelouse lol


thank you very much mr west. The plants liked the outdoors.. Im gonna be flowering the new batch indoors this time see how they do without co2.. hehehe...


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

is there a link to ur indoor grow in ya sig?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 10, 2008)

it is just a genetic thing, the parent of the seeds or clones probably had the same genetic mishap
I have seen it happen when breeding.
I am watchin this one bro, lookin nice already


----------



## genfranco (Oct 11, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> it is just a genetic thing, the parent of the seeds or clones probably had the same genetic mishap
> I have seen it happen when breeding.
> I am watchin this one bro, lookin nice already


??? are you talking about the blueberry??... i think you wrote in the wrong post


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 11, 2008)

uh possibly that, i do that sometimes when i am high
but i was commenting on the leaf thing with the three leafs thingy i dunno man


----------



## genfranco (Oct 11, 2008)

mr west said:


> is there a link to ur indoor grow in ya sig?



NO i dont have a grow journal.. i found myself caring too much about if people posted or not...lol... Ill just keep a grow journal via pics... check it out..

3rd grow 

You guys can comment on the pics... I figure pics tell 1000 words.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 11, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> uh possibly that, i do that sometimes when i am high
> but i was commenting on the leaf thing with the three leafs thingy i dunno man


no problem..


----------



## mr west (Oct 12, 2008)

genfranco said:


> NO i dont have a grow journal.. i found myself caring too much about if people posted or not...lol... Ill just keep a grow journal via pics... check it out..
> 
> 3rd grow
> 
> You guys can comment on the pics... I figure pics tell 1000 words.


i know how u feel but ppl not posting i posted an update somewhere else and to this day not a peep, been almost a month. Makes u think, wtf, does my shit stick worse than urs or something. lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 12, 2008)

mr west said:


> i know how u feel but ppl not posting i posted an update somewhere else and to this day not a peep, been almost a month. Makes u think, wtf, does my shit stick worse than urs or something. lol



exactly...hehehe.. then you see some others with crap weed and they get 1000's of posts... but then again its usually people like us trying to give people advice.. I guess there isnt much to give hehehe...


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 12, 2008)

For real though, nice job though franco
i is jealous don't worry, I want one of those jars ya digg


----------



## genfranco (Oct 12, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> For real though, nice job though franco
> i is jealous don't worry, I want one of those jars ya digg


i digg buddy I do


----------



## genfranco (Oct 12, 2008)

close up ...


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 12, 2008)

When i saw the pic a holy song played
you know the one, ahhhahhahhhaaaaaa......ah


----------



## genfranco (Oct 12, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> When i saw the pic a holy song played
> you know the one, ahhhahhahhhaaaaaa......ah



I know the one..lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2008)

genfranco said:


> close up ...


Id have this over my coco pops fror me breky anyday


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

dude the smell is getting better everyday.. the blueberry smells incredible.... i did a smoke test and got pretty lit up .... Cant wait for the hashberry to finish up ..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

hello gen! hows u in this beautiful day?


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

doing great buddy ... Pass... Yeah man .. hehehe... so your flowering some ladies now?... Im gonna probably give my vegging ladies another week or so...  Still drying and curing im sure?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

wot u are talkin man...lol ??? !!!?!!  im 2 weeks from harvest lmao!  passes bak >>>>


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

oh..lol... I thought you had harvested and you had the next batch waiting...lol... I guess i have to reread your shit... I dont know where i got confused...lol..... Passing brotha!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

lmao! no problems man


----------



## slamminsalmon (Oct 13, 2008)

hey dood, if your not too blazed off your stash, check out my new project.

its on update on my hashberry noob thread in my sig.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

Just saw it man... looks great... nice green plants... like you said a little crowded... but i think youll be fine.


----------



## kingding2385 (Oct 13, 2008)

hey franco nice ladies you have in this grow. i just checked out a few pages of the thread i'm gonna be back for more. i've always wanted to grow some blueberry, and i hear hashberry is also a very good strain. i think i'm gonna need to order some real seeds for next years outdoor season.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ShagMan (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice very nice they are b e a u t i f u l man  stay green


----------



## genfranco (Oct 14, 2008)

ShagMan said:


> very nice very nice they are b e a u t i f u l man  stay green


thx man im tryin...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 15, 2008)

lookin awesome gen! cheers!  >>>


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm very impressed Genfranco, I like the size of that harvest.
I'm sorry if you are repeating yourself but, what was the weight dry.
Finally, how did you post that super dooper big picture with the bud in the bowl?


----------



## slabhead (Oct 15, 2008)

genfranco said:


>


genfranco, are these the ones that were in the black painted cups? Amazing job, well done! I enjoyed reading your journal and had a couple of questions when you have the time to respond. What did you use to dip the clones in? Are those candle looking cups rockwool media? Where did you find them? Where did you order your seeds? Sorry for all the gibberish but I was impressed with your operation. Great recommendation on the vape, I've been thinking about one myself.

+ rep for you dude!

What a great state you folks have!!!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 15, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lookin awesome gen! cheers!  >>>


Thanks bro! they are getting there..



Barking Mad said:


> I'm very impressed Genfranco, I like the size of that harvest.
> I'm sorry if you are repeating yourself but, what was the weight dry.
> Finally, how did you post that super dooper big picture with the bud in the bowl?


 I havent weighed the dry'd buds to be honest...and ive already smoked a jar of the blueberry rolling blunts with those flavored blunt wraps... OH yeah... I havent touched the hashberry alot so that weight will be pretty close. thanks by the way! 



slabhead said:


> genfranco, are these the ones that were in the black painted cups? Amazing job, well done! I enjoyed reading your journal and had a couple of questions when you have the time to respond. What did you use to dip the clones in? Are those candle looking cups rockwool media? Where did you find them? Where did you order your seeds? Sorry for all the gibberish but I was impressed with your operation. Great recommendation on the vape, I've been thinking about one myself.
> 
> + rep for you dude!
> 
> What a great state you folks have!!!


Thanks for the rep bro.. Yes, they are the same ones... Figured i put my tent up so I wanted bigger. I dont really know which pic your talking about but from your description they are rockwool blocks...they look like candles cause i squeezed them to much maybe?..lol... 

1x1x1.5" Rockwool Cube 






good size ...1x1x1.5" they hold the clones and sprout seeds just fine... 

as far as what i use for cloning is called Dip N' Grow its about 7 bucks and it will last you a long time... I get 100% root success rate from it but there is 1 downfall.... If your only doing 1 - 5 clones its kinda of a waste... cause you mix the same amount no matter if you clone 1 or 100...the up side is just that though... if you plan on making allot of clones at a time then i say go for it... It is awsome and ill use it.. I kinda went through it quick cause i mixed the juice a few times more than i should have.. Plan clone days..lol... clone all mothers on the same day.. duh..lol.... here is a pic ..







I would like to try some rooting gel because it seems it would last longer.. I mean all you do is dip it into the cup it comes with... although?... you guys that use the gels... Do you fear contamination from one to another?

Anyway now im rambling on..

the seeds... Ah.. I highly, highly, highly, Recommend everyone to check out this site... Mandala Seeds 

there were a few things that sold me on choosing them for my seed bank...

1. these guys traveled the world to find the shit they make... ya know?.. I mean they went and lived in India and shit... Crazy....

2. Excellent grow guides and FAQ's (honestly everyone should read there stuff)

3. Land race genes ..which kinda goes with #1..

4. $ a 10 pack of the strain you want costs about 32$ shipped and they give you a free 5 pack of there experimentation seeds... surprise!.. 

5. NO credit cards and shit. Send them cash...(they send you email receipts and all that) the package tracking was cool.

6. stealth in the packaging was bad ass... I don't want to give it up on here but lets just say it looks legit. 

7. They are from SPAIN !!!!! Viva Franco!

8..lol im stoned... 

check out the web page there... 
they are also a reseller so they sell on the shopping site other strains from oter banks... 

Good luck


----------



## genfranco (Oct 15, 2008)

bump muthaf*(ers!! lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 15, 2008)

So i am going to start the flowering today... *OFFICIAL 10-15-08*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 16, 2008)

go go go!!!


----------



## slabhead (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info genfranco. I'll be interested in watching the young girls mature . I might try my hand at growing indoors some day but I have a lot more studying to do. 

How's that vaporizer working out for ya? I'm still researching some of the info out there. I like the fact it doesn't produce smoke but wonder if it still smells like you're smoking. That's got to be cool!!!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 16, 2008)

slabhead said:


> Thanks for the info genfranco. I'll be interested in watching the young girls mature . I might try my hand at growing indoors some day but I have a lot more studying to do.
> 
> How's that vaporizer working out for ya? I'm still researching some of the info out there. I like the fact it doesn't produce smoke but wonder if it still smells like you're smoking. That's got to be cool!!!


Aw man i live that thing. yeah it barely smells at all ... the deal is that you dont think your getting high... and then before you know it.. you can't feel your face ...lol.... its more cause your all grinning and happy an all... I feel like it changes it up a bit... then with the left over after a few doses ....since i already smoke cigs anyway... I mix a small bud with it and roll it in a blunt... hehehe..


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2008)

i dont get blunts lolill jus roll a neet joint with 3 rizla as i always do lol.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 16, 2008)

aww man i was definitely a hater on blunts growing up ... it seemed like it took allot of pot to fill up and all that... but the way you have to look at it is that you roll it up ... take a few hits here and there... or you can be like me and smoke half and half sessions. 

They tast pretty damn good...and i feel is a different high all together. 

try it out man..


----------



## slamminsalmon (Oct 16, 2008)

i like blunts with mersch weed, because it tastes bad and the wrap can hide the flavor.

once and awhile a blunt filled with killers is fun, but i bong it 95% of the time.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 16, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> i like blunts with mersch weed, because it tastes bad and the wrap can hide the flavor.
> 
> once and awhile a blunt filled with killers is fun, but i bong it 95% of the time.


yeah thats why i use the used up stuff from the vaporizer when i have little mound...lol... the stuff works killer.


----------



## kingding2385 (Oct 16, 2008)

nothin better than a bleezy every now and then


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2008)

i might treat myself to a pack of wraps, do they do plain unflavored ones?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 17, 2008)

I do blunts a lot, with the "good" stuff almost every day. I love smoking bongs and pipes, but nothin like rollin a bleezy
It seems like a whole nother high.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Oct 18, 2008)

ive been keeping the duff from the vaporizer, does that get you high? i havent wanted to smoke it, i was gonna give it to a friend.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 18, 2008)

it does get you high... like i said .. what i like to do is roll it up in blunts... now we all now how black duff can get... I dont like getting it that bad.. i vape at low temps and try not to burn it... but yes it gets you high ...


----------



## vaporking (Oct 18, 2008)

check out my journal haha our equipment is the same even the file cab...haha i just finished with hashberry it puts me out ..


----------



## genfranco (Oct 18, 2008)

great minds think alike eh... hehehhe


----------



## vaporking (Oct 18, 2008)

i was just thinkin that hahaha.
i do think the hb is cut out for soil though. so you should do well...man those seeds were freakin huge... take it easy on the nutes.. this is the weed i use for insomnia, and my wife uses it for anxiety in small amounts...itspretty classic stoned.. good luck, grow op twin


----------



## genfranco (Oct 18, 2008)

weill i have never tried growing HB in hydro... but i would have to agree about how strogn it is for soil and all... Have you tried any of the other strains they offer... i really liked these genes...


----------



## genfranco (Oct 18, 2008)

Helllo all .. I finally think that my buds are dry enough and cured enough to weigh them out... All in all id say that i have smoked about an ounce off the blueberry and and 1/8th off the hashberry.... But we will never know.. there was about 1 1/2 jars missing...lol... anyway 

hashberry = 163.2 Grams. 5.8 ounces.

Blueberry = 32 grams = 1.14 ounces. 

I wounder how much i actually have smoked and thrown away due to the caterpillars.... anyway.. i guess we will see how it compares to 4 hashberry and 1 blueberry in the dr120 indoors... I bet i end up with the same cause its indoors... we will see.... good luck peeps....


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 18, 2008)

I wish i was you right now lol
makin me impatient =)


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2008)

very good haul franco, you must be chuffed lol


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2008)

things are coming along quite nicely franco  +rep


----------



## genfranco (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks brothas... I am so excited that im finally getting this shit down...well lol... i guess each grow i learn something so ..still learnin.. lol... Its too bad that im keeping things legal.. those 20 plant sogs look good... i was kinda surprised that i only ended up with over 7 oz.. i see people pull a lb out of there sog grows.. damn it... because im legal i dont want to go over the 6 plant limit so i guess this will have to do...

so if you figure.. 7 oz... hmm... lets see.... 12 weeks for growing and drying... 16.3 grams a week.. that i can smoke and not have to buy any... 4.6 1/8ths a week... half ounce a week... damn ... kinda pushin it... lol

well that aint too bad ... lol...


----------



## genfranco (Oct 19, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> I wish i was you right now lol
> makin me impatient =)


You will be rewarded if your patient.... and you should become a patient if you havent already... your in sac area man... get one...


----------



## genfranco (Oct 19, 2008)

pic of the clones... back right side is the green crack clones coming back to veg...


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 19, 2008)

Sweet clones, and I am workin on getin my license. need to pay a visit to the doc
Any recommendations on a doctor?
Nice crack clones lol, I smoked some of that yesterday hella random and It got me super high off of one hit so you lucky bastard =)
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## genfranco (Oct 19, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Sweet clones, and I am workin on getin my license. need to pay a visit to the doc
> Any recommendations on a doctor?
> Nice crack clones lol, I smoked some of that yesterday hella random and It got me super high off of one hit so you lucky bastard =)
> -Mister Nice GUY


Fuckin ah i have a doctor for you... lol.. your in the city of trees.. so medicann is the place for you... 
All you do is first go to your regular doctor and complain about migraines or chronic pain in whatever part of the body you want... I suffer from migrains headaches back pains and leg pains... the regular doctors will perscribe you something... usually antidepressants. now that you have a prescription for some type of legal drug you make your appointment with medicann (they have an office in north highlands) you take your prescription and whatever records you can obtain from your regular doctors as far as your last complain visit. and your all set... I have two friends that got it with just what they said.. I did it the above way and had no problems... Its almost like you need to cover the docs ass... basically some doctor perscribed you some drug for your condition... you say to medicann doctor that marijuana works for your condition and bam... your done!

good luck bro..


----------



## genfranco (Oct 19, 2008)

I love this shit...



I think pics are worth 1000 words....lol...



The good part about this is that when you vaporize you consume some of the essence... but some is left behind... when you burn duff you get a more body stone high... 

 
​


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

woke up from my nap...lol... damn no comments on my skills... BUMPy Bump Muda F#$%rs


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

niiice clones man! nice Blunt too


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice blunts and clones franco, but a crutch on a blunt?


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah i like the crutch... I see it as a filter .... plus it gives me a place to grabe it and not burn my fingers...lol.. Do you like the goo on your lips?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 20, 2008)

Yea i guess, to me it takes up space and allows to save some for a roach blunt cause all of the roaches have a shit load of resin on them. I do put crutches on B-Ligit blunts, you know the double blunts.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

i haven't smoked one of those before.... any good?... I like these wraps so far... a bunch of different flavors to choose from...


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 20, 2008)

Yea we roll double blunts and eith blunts all the time


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

well get some duff and get really stoned....lol... stretches your weed too


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 20, 2008)

duff? whas that?


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

the remains after you vaporize.... dont throw that away... oh yeah get a vaporizer first i guess...lol..


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh i am, I use to share a vaporizer with a friend but sold him my share when we split.
Love that shit, i save it and cook it when i made weed food.


----------



## vaporking (Oct 20, 2008)

the only thing left in my vapopoo is the little stems of the trichs..gives me a real low depressive body stone.. if i cook it.. i dont smoke any more, well on occasion some good pure hash, but if there is anything a flovored wrap or papr would be good for it would be to give vapopoo ome extra flava, cause lord knows i got it all in my vaporbag hahaha..i pu my vapopoo under microscope i get i would guess 85% of the whole trichs & out of the remainder only maybe 10% have heads on em and they are usually mis shapened .
but then again i vape the shit out of my stuff... most remains are very dark brown on the edge of combustion,& i use fairly small well ground well dried amounts at a time.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

I guess it would depend on how hot you vaporize.... Mine doesnt look that dark so im sure it has more thc in it... lol all i can say that a nice big blunt like that does allot for your time when your just visiting riu with your big blunt hanging.. or bitting down onthe crutch...hehehe..


----------



## vaporking (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah i like the filter when i used to roll cone i always used a tip..people loved to smoke my cones cause they would burn so smooth, and no crap in your mouth.


----------



## newbgrower123 (Oct 22, 2008)

That's crazy you smoke the vaped weed in a blunt? Personally I cook with mine, that works out pretty well. The only time I tried to smoke it it tasted like shit and didn't really get me high. What kind of vape do you have?


----------



## genfranco (Oct 22, 2008)

easy vape ..lol... It works great for me... get flavored wraps and mix it with some good stash and here ya go... or i should say there you'll stay.. lol


----------



## vaporking (Oct 22, 2008)

easy vape aye have to look at that one..


----------



## genfranco (Oct 22, 2008)

vaporking said:


> easy vape aye have to look at that one..


dont bother man...your is much better...lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

genfanco did u have a link to a thread bout temps and all the diffrnt things u can vape or did i dream it lol?


----------



## genfranco (Oct 23, 2008)

mr west said:


> genfanco did u have a link to a thread bout temps and all the diffrnt things u can vape or did i dream it lol?


I think you dreamed it man...lol.. i did talk about it on this thread but i didnt vape different shit... only weed...lol


----------



## vaporking (Oct 23, 2008)

mr west said:


> genfanco did u have a link to a thread bout temps and all the diffrnt things u can vape or did i dream it lol?


 hey west go to www.fuckcombustion.com they have all kinds of info on the different stuff you can vape and the temps for those herbs and such..


yeah gen i would cry if somethin happenned to my vape.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 26, 2008)

Well not much of an update... they are starting to bud... here is what the plants are looking like... 

   












Good luck all


----------



## vaporking (Oct 26, 2008)

lookin good man..the wait continues haha


----------



## genfranco (Oct 26, 2008)

Its allways a waiting game...lol... veg..waiting...flower.. wati some more... dry..wait some more...cure wait... hehehe... This time ill be able to wait along while i smoke my own stash..yeah baby!!!


----------



## vaporking (Oct 26, 2008)

hey man just check in out your set up.
ever concider exhausting out of the top instead of the bottom side?
i found that pulling the warmer air from the top helped keep my room a few degrees cooler and my fan just sits right into the little hole up there.
note this is just a suggestion your plants look great and i am really enjoying watching them grow..
and i envy your legal status...hahaha


----------



## genfranco (Oct 26, 2008)

vaporking said:


> hey man just check in out your set up.
> ever concider exhausting out of the top instead of the bottom side?
> i found that pulling the warmer air from the top helped keep my room a few degrees cooler and my fan just sits right into the little hole up there.
> note this is just a suggestion your plants look great and i am really enjoying watching them grow..
> and i envy your legal status...hahaha



Whatup bro... no i do have exhaust at the top.... at the bottom its only intakes... two 8 inch fans that have cfm rating of 500... my tent still sucks in... I must have some super muffin fans in the ducting... lol







can you see two fans in there??


----------



## vaporking (Oct 26, 2008)

stuck my dick in my mouth hahahaha .
you and i are grow twins thats the exact way i got my fans hahahaha
SWEET HASHBERRY>>>>>i am smokin(vapein)some now


----------



## vaporking (Oct 26, 2008)

no the suckin in is good alwaystry to maintain negative pressure.. 
what u got for odor controll.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 26, 2008)

no odor control.. if it gets bad ill set up my ONA bucket with a fan and bam... I dont use odor control case im always smoking anyway..lol... Plus so far only the green crack strain is going to need it....the hashberry barely smells and the blueberry sour seed has a sweet smell that isnt totally noticable as weed... it could be a blueberry pie..lol.... 

Im thinking about it though...


----------



## lobodelaire (Oct 26, 2008)

great setup dude, vn plants


----------



## genfranco (Oct 26, 2008)

vaporking said:


> no the suckin in is good alwaystry to maintain negative pressure..


I have heard of that.. its wierd man... I have two of those big ass 8 inch fans pushing air in... I just think that my little wired rig there on the lights really sucks air out... having two of them.... its really cool when you look at it it makes a cyclone effect in the hood... you caould see when i first installed it blowing around the dust.. ( i guess i should have cleaned my glass in the inside..lol)...


----------



## vaporking (Oct 26, 2008)

genfranco said:


> no odor control.. if it gets bad ill set up my ONA bucket with a fan and bam... I dont use odor control case im always smoking anyway..lol... Plus so far only the green crack strain is going to need it....the hashberry barely smells and the blueberry sour seed has a sweet smell that isnt totally noticable as weed... it could be a blueberry pie..lol....
> 
> Im thinking about it though...


 yeah the joys of legalization, smells no problem..hahaha peace


----------



## genfranco (Oct 26, 2008)

lobodelaire said:


> great setup dude, vn plants



thanks for the kind words...


----------



## msdsm39 (Oct 26, 2008)

looking good man... smoking your own smoke is its own reward  



genfranco said:


> Its allways a waiting game...lol... veg..waiting...flower.. wati some more... dry..wait some more...cure wait... hehehe... This time ill be able to wait along while i smoke my own stash..yeah baby!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah its givvin ya extra buzz coz ya grew it lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 29, 2008)

So I Donated 4 clones to a Friend of mine that i also a medical card holder and i transplanted the remaining clones into 64 oz cups... I am charging my camera at this time so no pics for a few hrs... 

The flowering ladies are doing great .. they love the new room and are forming little buds right now... 

JUst thought id say Wasssup to everyone..


----------



## vaporking (Oct 29, 2008)

whats up buddy good job on the donation.
check back later for those pictures


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 30, 2008)

hello gen puff puff pass>>>> ww+s* mix


----------



## genfranco (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello all,

All is well here and i finally got around to uploading the pics..lol... Sorry guys ...this shit is kicking my ass...lol

Anyway... so here are the pics i promised.. just the start of flowering... But i can see a diference in size ....especially when you go to my gallery..

Here is a direct link....

Marijuana Growing - genfranco's Album: 3RD GROW


     


Happy growing everyone...


----------



## genfranco (Oct 30, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hello gen puff puff pass>>>> ww+s* mix



Puffin and puffin... givin...lol...


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2008)

takin toke toke tokin cough cough pass>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## RL420 (Oct 30, 2008)

nice grow dude.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 30, 2008)

RL420 said:


> nice grow dude.



thx bro... Gotta get those cycles going man...


----------



## vaporking (Oct 30, 2008)

lookin gooooood


----------



## genfranco (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello all,

A little picture update for you all....

   

Hashberry bud..

 

Blueberry sour Bud



Thanks for watching...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 8, 2008)

hey hey lookin awesome buddy!! hows u man?? cheers!!!


----------



## genfranco (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey cheetah man.. Thanks bro... im doing pretty good... running on my last ounce..lol... this damn goes faster than it grows for sure...lol... working on convincing the wife to get her card as well... then i could do 12 plants.... YAY... i hope she goes for it...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 8, 2008)

best of fugen luck man


----------



## vaporking (Nov 8, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A little picture update for you all....
> 
> ...


the kids are lookin good! man that hash berry looks sweet as does the rest..


----------



## genfranco (Nov 9, 2008)

thx bro, kind words are nice to receive... lol


----------



## msdsm39 (Nov 9, 2008)

Your plants are looking great franco. Keep up the good work.



genfranco said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A little picture update for you all....
> 
> ...


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 10, 2008)

nom nom nom nom

wutever you are doing, keep doing it, plus smoke a bong.

cheers!


----------



## genfranco (Nov 10, 2008)

Thx guys... I guess every 7 days a few pictures...


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 10, 2008)

always pictures, it is like crack or porn for us stonergrowers


----------



## genfranco (Nov 11, 2008)

So my wifes clone... Code Name "Melly" Didnt take to the topping/fim that i tried on it... So it just kept growing tall.... had to think of something....

At first i wanted to go ahead and LST the lady... But then i thought of how hard that would make it on transplanting and all that.... So i thought of using the Supercrop technique .... Works great... Pinch turn fingers Pinch some more...then fold over... BAM!... NO strings n shit for me... lol... You dont want to pinch so hard that you damage the little tube highway inside the stock.. just pinch until you notice that you weakend it.. then do it on the other side.. it should be weak enough to just bend over with a little resistance... thenit kinda just glues that way ... I even tried to bend it the other way after it had set and it seems that i would weaken it too much....Kinda like when you bend metal..ya dig?.... Anyway... here are the before and after pics....


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

lol ive done that to big girls budding b4 lol, that was a nice yeild lol. U should of topped it propperly wen the fim didnt work, that happen d with my master kush it just carried on like nothing happend wen i tried to fimm it lol. I topped it on the next node lol. I got a bubleliciouse that 7 weeks flowering on friday that i bent lol like wot uve done its now growing diagnaly at 45 degrees lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

mr west said:


> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol


ur lol-ing too mucho man Lmao!


----------



## genfranco (Nov 12, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ur lol-ing too mucho man Lmao!


yeah lol...mr lol... west lol.. lol...hahaha...lol...


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

i dont even remember loling so much, must of been funny


----------



## vaporking (Nov 12, 2008)

genfranco said:


> So my wifes clone... Code Name "Melly" Didnt take to the topping/fim that i tried on it... So it just kept growing tall.... had to think of something....
> 
> 
> so your wife got her card ehhh nice guys
> lucky grumble grumble lucky so and so....


----------



## genfranco (Nov 12, 2008)

NO she hasn't gotten her card yet... but she claimed one ... Its "hers" but im doing all the damn work.... go figure..lol... She wont even smoke it ... its just to have something to talk about with her really...lol... I mean about the grow ya know...lol..


----------



## vaporking (Nov 12, 2008)

genfranco said:


> NO she hasn't gotten her card yet... but she claimed one ... Its "hers" but im doing all the damn work.... go figure..lol... She wont even smoke it ... its just to have something to talk about with her really...lol... I mean about the grow ya know...lol..


 haha thats hilarious... my wife smokes but when i start talkin grow she just smiles and nodds like i do when she starts talkin about computer stuff.. i am a grow nerd and she is a tech geek haha... she humors me as i do her its perfect...but my wife loves my flavors of the week....
i see you got a bb/is it sour d ?
i am starting some blue dymamite next round wich is a bb/ grapefruit should be similar..


----------



## vaporking (Nov 12, 2008)

mr west said:


> i dont even remember loling so much, must of been funny


probably just got shakey llloooolllloolloooloollollolololool,...hahaha


----------



## genfranco (Nov 12, 2008)

vaporking said:


> haha thats hilarious... my wife smokes but when i start talkin grow she just smiles and nodds .


Same here bro... thats why i was surprised that she picked one out for her to watch and learn.... I guess shes wanting to bond?...lol... I do spend waaaayyyy to much time smoking with my ladies...


----------



## genfranco (Nov 12, 2008)

vaporking said:


> i see you got a bb/is it sour d ?
> i am starting some blue dymamite next round wich is a bb/ grapefruit should be similar..



Yeah, It was a seed that i found in my medical bought weed... the stinky bud that it came from was called blueberry sour. Im thinking blueberry x sour diesel.. LIke you said... I didnt like too much how it grew outdoors.. It seems that the buds looked ok when it is growing.... but when you take a closer look it seems that the pistils just disapeare.. So you end up with just the leaf that it grow in the bud and a shit load of crystals everywhere... 

Im liking so far how they look indoors... My hashberry buds are sooo much tighter than these... But i just figured id give it an indoor try before i chuck the strain.... 


Its like the hairs just disinagrate.... I mean it looks nice in this pic... BUT.. its just not what i want....lol..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 13, 2008)

anywayz...it looks nice lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2008)

what do u want genfanco??? The moon on a stick?


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 13, 2008)

hashberry is awesome. it seems like you can do anything and not fuck up its growing.

they like abuse lol.


looking good franco!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 13, 2008)

mr west said:


> what do u want genfanco??? The moon on a stick?


lmao!!!!


----------



## genfranco (Nov 13, 2008)

I know right... I dont know what is my flavor i guess.. I have been liking all the kush going around here... But im sure there are others that are better... I have high hopes for these green crack clones i got going....


----------



## vaporking (Nov 13, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Yeah, It was a seed that i found in my medical bought weed... the stinky bud that it came from was called blueberry sour. Im thinking blueberry x sour diesel.. LIke you said... I didnt like too much how it grew outdoors.. It seems that the buds looked ok when it is growing.... but when you take a closer look it seems that the pistils just disapeare.. So you end up with just the leaf that it grow in the bud and a shit load of crystals everywhere...
> 
> Im liking so far how they look indoors... My hashberry buds are sooo much tighter than these... But i just figured id give it an indoor try before i chuck the strain....
> HASH BERRY IS THE MOST DENSE COMPACT BUD I HAVE EVER GROWN...ooops sorry bout the cap lock..
> ...


----------



## vaporking (Nov 13, 2008)

mr west said:


> what do u want genfanco??? The moon on a stick?


 no it the moon thai stick put out by seedneeds...
hahaha just joshin..


----------



## vaporking (Nov 13, 2008)

genfranco said:


> I know right... I dont know what is my flavor i guess.. I have been liking all the kush going around here... But im sure there are others that are better... I have high hopes for these green crack clones i got going....


man gen i envy your access no doubt..
i my self have thrown out 5 strains this year...hashberry,silver haze,skunk 11,ppp, and soon bubblicious,,,
keepers are grapefruit and skunk 1..so far hehehehe


----------



## genfranco (Nov 13, 2008)

vaporking said:


> man gen i envy your access no doubt..
> i my self have thrown out 5 strains this year...hashberry,silver haze,skunk 11,ppp, and soon bubblicious,,,
> keepers are grapefruit and skunk 1..so far hehehehe



you got rid of hashberry... you murderer hehehe


----------



## vaporking (Nov 13, 2008)

genfranco said:


> you got rid of hashberry... you murderer hehehe


yeah i had to let her slide....i felt the high was missing some body to it, if that makes sense.. dont get me wrong it is some tasty heavy smoke, just a little one deminsional for me.( and that deminsion was the bed... that shit puts me to sleepybyetime).


----------



## genfranco (Nov 13, 2008)

vaporking said:


> yeah i had to let her slide....i felt the high was missing some body to it, if that makes sense.. dont get me wrong it is some tasty heavy smoke, just a little one deminsional for me.( and that deminsion was the bed... that shit puts me to sleepybyetime).



You know you explained really well the effects of hashberry... me, Well sleepy heavy stone is what im after.... Clears my pains and lets me just veg.. Im usually a very strung up person... always worried about one thing or another... this lets me enjoy the fuck it effect. LOL. But i totally feel you.


----------



## vaporking (Nov 13, 2008)

genfranco said:


> You know you explained really well the effects of hashberry... me, Well sleepy heavy stone is what im after.... Clears my pains and lets me just veg.. Im usually a very strung up person... always worried about one thing or another... this lets me enjoy the fuck it effect. LOL. But i totally feel you.


hell yeah man that stuff is going to be perfect for you..
me my pain is deep in my hips and nothing kills the ache so i like the stuff that fucks with my head and gets me goin then it takes my mind off it ,and makes it bearable..
then i have to get a heavy to put me to sleep . thats what i use the hashberry for.. so you will love it for sure..


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 14, 2008)

i wondering wut my 2nd batch of hashberry will be like.

i know its indica, but my last batch had a soaring kind of buzz. but i can see where if you smoke a lot of it you would be tits up. as for indica strains ive tried, it was one of the better tasting.

the next strains i think im gonna look into are white widow, mango, and orange bud.

i also have a bunch of purple durban seeds that came in a bag i got at a festival. i got one seedling of it now. im not sure if its much of an indoor plant, but we will find out.


----------



## genfranco (Nov 14, 2008)

there ya go bro... plant a few so you can get a female for sure....I have been thinking of the white widow... but they just seem so stringy of a plant...


----------



## vaporking (Nov 14, 2008)

genfranco said:


> there ya go bro... plant a few so you can get a female for sure....I have been thinking of the white widow... but they just seem so stringy of a plant...[/quote
> 
> if you want a white widow type try williams wonder, its a sibling of the original widow, better taste nice compact buds..
> 
> hey salmon if you dont have the mango yet see if you can find nirvanas papaya, my pal grew both mango and papaya out together and the papaya was better all for 12 quid verses the mango at 70


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 14, 2008)

hey good to know! thanks!


----------



## genfranco (Nov 15, 2008)

vaporking said:


> genfranco said:
> 
> 
> > there ya go bro... plant a few so you can get a female for sure....I have been thinking of the white widow... but they just seem so stringy of a plant...[/quote
> ...


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 15, 2008)

i think ive heard 5 years from somewhere, and even up to 10 years from another source.

store in a cool dark place. i have stored some in my fridge for awhile, and had no problem germinating after a few months. dont know about 5 or 10 years.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 15, 2008)

If kept in the freezer almost indefinitely, outside of the freezer or chili environment they will probably only last somewhere between 4 months to a year.
Had a seed germinate once cause i spilled some water in the same drawer as it and the moist air inside made it sprout.
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## genfranco (Nov 15, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> If kept in the freezer almost indefinitely, outside of the freezer or chili environment they will probably only last somewhere between 4 months to a year.
> Had a seed germinate once cause i spilled some water in the same drawer as it and the moist air inside made it sprout.
> -Mister Nice GUY



good to know...


----------



## funkybreakz (Nov 15, 2008)

i had some and SK#1 seeds that a guy i used to work for gave me 10 years ago! forgot i had them... they went through many moves and were never stored properly... was cleaning out some boxes one day 2 years ago and there there they were. 

put them in the dirt and they germed and grew into beautiful ladies... 

i will have to find some pics...


----------



## genfranco (Nov 16, 2008)

funkybreakz said:


> i had some and SK#1 seeds that a guy i used to work for gave me 10 years ago! forgot i had them... they went through many moves and were never stored properly... was cleaning out some boxes one day 2 years ago and there there they were.
> 
> put them in the dirt and they germed and grew into beautiful ladies...
> 
> i will have to find some pics...


10 yrs... damn.. thats some beans..


----------



## genfranco (Nov 16, 2008)

well 7th day update is here... Ill be posting pics up in a minute... just wanted to say ...Wasssup!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2008)

wassup duuuuude!


----------



## genfranco (Nov 16, 2008)

Here are the pics. Hopefully you guys and gals can tell how much frosting these have done this week....


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2008)

looks niiiiice man, coming on aint they lol


----------



## genfranco (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry for the pic size... but i wanted to express and show how happy i am about the snowing that has been happening on my buds... 3-4 more weeks to go.... what ya think ?










See what i am talking about frosting?


----------



## genfranco (Nov 16, 2008)

mr west said:


> looks niiiiice man, coming on aint they lol



Whattup Mr west.. hows it going man? what has been the sweetest tasting weed you have had?...


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2008)

sweetest, hmm tough one, either exodus cheese, ghs cheese, nycd lowryder and cant for get bublelicious. This chronic bud weed im smoking at the min tastes of how compost smells sort of patunia oils tang to it yummy


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 16, 2008)

i smoked sweet tooth, honey bee, and orange bud in amsterdam. id say over all the orange bud was the best. the sweet tooth tasted the best overall but the stone was pretty weak.

nothing around here has ever tasted as good as any of them lol


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 16, 2008)

keep up the good work franco! +rep


----------



## genfranco (Nov 16, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> i smoked sweet tooth, honey bee, and orange bud in amsterdam. id say over all the orange bud was the best. the sweet tooth tasted the best overall but the stone was pretty weak.
> 
> nothing around here has ever tasted as good as any of them lol


Orange bud... ill look into it.. thanks.. 



GrowTech said:


> keep up the good work franco! +rep



Thanks bro... waiting game over here.. lol


----------



## genfranco (Nov 16, 2008)

No shit .. the cheeses... I wouldnt have thought they would be sweet... i guess ill have to check them out.. thx bro


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2008)

well not sugar sweet but sWeeeeeeeeT! u know? it makes ur nose tingle


----------



## vaporking (Nov 16, 2008)

franco wow those plants are dusted allready nice one man..my grapefruit is dusted like that also man she put on some sugar in the last few..

all those fan leaves will be coated on hashberry as well..its a crystally wonderland plant for sure... mmmmmmMMMMMM..


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah waiting... the fun part... hell, take some cuttings and just let them root  make the most of your time


----------



## genfranco (Nov 17, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> yeah waiting... the fun part... hell, take some cuttings and just let them root  make the most of your time


I hear ya bro.... i have the cycle going to where i have the next batch vegging as we speak... Ill clone them here soon...probably 2 more weeks.. 
here are my next batch...



Ill be cloning the green crack heavily with 1 of them for sure.. Cant wait for those green crack blooming...Thanks for watching guys..


----------



## genfranco (Nov 17, 2008)

you know... Just a thought,

But I just finished doing a hashberry grow this summer.... And i have to tell ya man .. IM surprised in 1 aspect... 

You all know that i love the sun and all that... but i have noticed and looked back on the pics... and i have to tell ya peeps... plants frost up ..say "sooner" not so much "More" but sooner... (which i guess would mean more in the end..lol)..indoors... has anyone ever notice this?


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 17, 2008)

dood my hashberry and super skunk are enveloped in frost. having said that, im not sure if one or the other has more crystals or resin heads.

but my friend grew hashberry outdoors this past season, it wasnt as nearly dense as the indoor. there was noticeable frost, but nearly as much my indoor hashberry.

all in all i think hashberry can swing both ways and is a very forgiving indoor plant.


i dunno if that answered your question, im baked off leaf trimmings. lolz


----------



## genfranco (Nov 17, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> dood my hashberry and super skunk are enveloped in frost. having said that, im not sure if one or the other has more crystals or resin heads.
> 
> but my friend grew hashberry outdoors this past season, it wasnt as nearly dense as the indoor. there was noticeable frost, but nearly as much my indoor hashberry.
> 
> ...


hehehe.. no i was meaning for the weeks im in... My outdoor hashberyr where super dense so if your saying it will be more dense indoors... sweet...


----------



## vaporking (Nov 17, 2008)

genfranco said:


> hehehe.. no i was meaning for the weeks im in... My outdoor hashberyr where super dense so if your saying it will be more dense indoors... sweet...


well the frosting probbly has to do with the light cycle its more controlled to bring a plant to harvest as early as possible,getting them done early means more crystals early...just a thought not deffinate thats for shure.

to me the only upside to growin outside is the suns intensity.. imagine how many hour of light loss there is a day with clouds, rain, ect.
not to mention , insects, fungses, rain at harvest time, i love my controlled invironment ... i am probably just saying all this cause i have never been fortunate enuff to grow outside  .. keep it up genfranco..how tall did those hb plants get in the great outdoors??


----------



## genfranco (Nov 17, 2008)

about yay tall... lol







I grew them in 5 gallon buckets so i didnt get the super growth ya dig... the more room the plants have the bigger they get IMO (also when you flower of course)


----------



## vaporking (Nov 17, 2008)

hahahahaha hehehehehe nice ones


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2008)

genfranco said:


> about yay tall... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so then jus under 7 foot? how tall are u?


----------



## vaporking (Nov 18, 2008)

mr west said:


> so then jus under 7 foot? how tall are u?


 i wil say those plants are 6ft 2
bigger than a bread box..lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2008)

ah on second thoughts cuz they in pots ill guess at jus under 6 foot lol


----------



## genfranco (Nov 18, 2008)

hehehe come on mr west... you know that those pots are on top of a table so my dogs wont pee and shit on my plants (wierd habit my dogs have...lol).. 

i would say 4 feet tall... yeah im 6,1


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 18, 2008)

think they get territorial cause of the stench they give off? i mean they have strong noses......


----------



## genfranco (Nov 18, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> think they get territorial cause of the stench they give off? i mean they have strong noses......


No i hear ya... i just never would have thought... One of the dogs wants to bite and eat them... the other wants to roll around on them and pee and shit on them....wtf... lol...


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 18, 2008)

haha we aren't the only species that loves trippin eh =)


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2008)

genfranco said:


> No i hear ya... i just never would have thought... One of the dogs wants to bite and eat them... the other wants to roll around on them and pee and shit on them....wtf... lol...


and they eat the catapillers too dont forget that lol. I knew they wernt everso tall lol


----------



## genfranco (Nov 18, 2008)

roflmao... you guys..lol


----------



## vaporking (Nov 18, 2008)

genfranco said:


> No i hear ya... i just never would have thought... One of the dogs wants to bite and eat them... the other wants to roll around on them and pee and shit on them....wtf... lol...


 i have to watch my bulldog every time she walks by she will nip a leaf..shes a potbull..hehe


----------



## genfranco (Nov 18, 2008)

vaporking said:


> i have to watch my bulldog every time she walks by she will nip a leaf..shes a potbull..hehe



crazy right... Dogs love weed too... all earthly animals love weed....


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2008)

my cat loves soapbar, she wont leave it alone if its out on the tray lol. She dont eat it just plays with it and sits on it lol.


----------



## vaporking (Nov 19, 2008)

mr west said:


> my cat loves soapbar, she wont leave it alone if its out on the tray lol. She dont eat it just plays with it and sits on it lol.


yeah my dogs like ta roll in shit too. hehehehe, man i hate soapbar, found a tooth in a chunk 1 time ...shweeww


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2008)

ive found small pebbles but never a tooth lol


----------



## genfranco (Nov 20, 2008)

So i have been doing some experimenting... Always...lol...

I had read somewhere about purple stems on old leaves meaning that they are done producing and start to die... upon closer examination of me plants i noticed that those leaves seemed thick and very dark... the theory is that the leaf stops producing and becomes a big fat shade leaf.... well shade is something i dont want in my grow room... So i cut those off... I did it to the flowering hashberries and i didnt see any issue but gerth gain that is due in my weeks... the lower buds now get a ton more light (although still the distance....) but anyway they seemed to have gained in girth as well and i didnt see any negatives with it... 

So guess what ... i did it to the vegging ones.. they were getting too bushy and covering the nodes of others...let alone the bottom branches... I noticed when i did my suppercropping experiment that opening the light to the lower branched made them thicker and actually made them bigger tops... stuff that before i was going to use to clone off i will be flowering... hell... check out the pics of the *massacre*!!!



   


OMG... WHAT HAVE I DONE!!

hehehe.. IM sure it will grow back fine...lol... well thats what my momma always said.... lol


----------



## vaporking (Nov 21, 2008)

Man she is going to need coat. To keep her warm. Hehe


----------



## msdsm39 (Nov 23, 2008)

I tried this on my mother's finest scrog. I trimmed a bunch of the fan leaves weeks ago and it really opened up the canopy. Now there are a bunch of new leaves that are much smaller and more dispersed. The lower buds are bigger too.

I think your plants look real healthy I am sure they will bush out even more with trimming.



genfranco said:


> So i have been doing some experimenting... Always...lol...
> 
> I had read somewhere about purple stems on old leaves meaning that they are done producing and start to die... upon closer examination of me plants i noticed that those leaves seemed thick and very dark... the theory is that the leaf stops producing and becomes a big fat shade leaf.... well shade is something i dont want in my grow room... So i cut those off... I did it to the flowering hashberries and i didnt see any issue but gerth gain that is due in my weeks... the lower buds now get a ton more light (although still the distance....) but anyway they seemed to have gained in girth as well and i didnt see any negatives with it...
> 
> ...


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 24, 2008)

i trim like crazy, especially huge old fan leaves.


----------



## genfranco (Nov 24, 2008)

i dont know where i had heard something bad about cutting when vegging... but i dont see why it would be a problem...


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 24, 2008)

i topped a bud of leda uno three weeks into flowering. it turned out to be the biggest bud out of my whole closet. not that i would start hacking throughout flowering.

im sure there is a limit to wut you can and cant chop, but the way i see it, id rather a flowering plant work on growing bud instead of reviving a yellowing leaf. so i give em the chop! sometimes feed a leaf to my dog. he cant have more than a couple or he will puke.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 24, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> i topped a bud of leda uno three weeks into flowering. it turned out to be the biggest bud out of my whole closet. not that i would start hacking throughout flowering.
> 
> im sure there is a limit to wut you can and cant chop, but the way i see it, id rather a flowering plant work on growing bud instead of reviving a yellowing leaf. so i give em the chop! sometimes feed a leaf to my dog. he cant have more than a couple or he will puke.


 hahahaahahaaahaa


----------



## vaporking (Nov 24, 2008)

free leaves bow wow mofo


hehehehehehe


----------



## genfranco (Nov 30, 2008)

Picture update


----------



## genfranco (Nov 30, 2008)

So went on vacation and left them unatended for 5 days... Nothing bad happened... here are the pics


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2008)

i bet they even looked bigger to u after 5 days muhahahaha


----------



## genfranco (Nov 30, 2008)

they really doo


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 1, 2008)

elo there general! plants are lookin good!


----------



## genfranco (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks bro.. 3 more weeks... im gonna flush these for a full 2 weeks..


----------



## vaporking (Dec 1, 2008)

genfranco said:


> thanks bro.. 3 more weeks... im gonna flush these for a full 2 weeks..


man those hb plants look so nice.. a good two week flush cant be beat.
mine just started into their 6 week also, has any of your pistils started turning brown, have you looked at you trichs yet? man the last three weeks are awesome the nutes go down and the buds start to explode.. at this point its almost a down hill slide.. congrats on your success genfranco!


----------



## genfranco (Dec 1, 2008)

vaporking said:


> man those hb plants look so nice.. a good two week flush cant be beat.
> mine just started into their 6 week also, has any of your pistils started turning brown, have you looked at you trichs yet? man the last three weeks are awesome the nutes go down and the buds start to explode.. at this point its almost a down hill slide.. congrats on your success genfranco!


yeah id say 15-25% brown hairs...lol... thanks man ..but it aint over till its cured ya know...


----------



## vaporking (Dec 1, 2008)

genfranco said:


> yeah id say 15-25% brown hairs...lol... thanks man ..but it aint over till its cured ya know...


 yea this will be my first grow this year that i will have time to cure proper before i start puffin away lol....hmmmnn 15 to 20 % heh, thats about where my grapefruit is at and it issupposed to be a 6/7 week, my bubble gum and skunk arent showing any brown hairs at all i think they are going to want 9 weeks, so i guess they will get a 3 week flush hehehe..

lookin good man!!!


----------



## genfranco (Dec 2, 2008)

vaporking said:


> yea this will be my first grow this year that i will have time to cure proper before i start puffin away lol....hmmmnn 15 to 20 % heh, thats about where my grapefruit is at and it issupposed to be a 6/7 week, my bubble gum and skunk arent showing any brown hairs at all i think they are going to want 9 weeks, so i guess they will get a 3 week flush hehehe..
> 
> lookin good man!!!



honestly man.. i never even pay attention to the hairs...lol... I only go based off the trichs... thats where the change in high is... but you know that... i just never understood what the big deal about the hair color was all about. i think im gonna go do 65 days period... no more ...no less. Last time i cut early and it was awsome... waiting the sugessted 60-65 days will be the buffer. i just hope they werent intending on killing peeps with it...cause like i said...there must have been 10% amber about the buds and it kicked my ass.. lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2008)

jus puff puff passin throoooo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> bubleliious my mate grew


----------



## vaporking (Dec 2, 2008)

genfranco said:


> honestly man.. i never even pay attention to the hairs...lol... I only go based off the trichs... thats where the change in high is... but you know that... i just never understood what the big deal about the hair color was all about. i think im gonna go do 65 days period... no more ...no less. Last time i cut early and it was awsome... waiting the sugessted 60-65 days will be the buffer. i just hope they werent intending on killing peeps with it...cause like i said...there must have been 10% amber about the buds and it kicked my ass.. lol.


yeah i prefer the magic milky area myself ,where the majority are cloudy(milky), and there are less amber, but the hashberry knoks me out with no amber..lol.. i just like the length of the high that comes with the more ambers..i think that the hair color is just a basic sighn that the plant is getting ripe, something everyone can see,with or without a loop or scope.
so this day and age it is outdated since we know that it dosent determine ripeness as much..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

mr west said:


> jus puff puff passin throoooo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> bubleliious my mate grew


SNAG puuff puuuuuff, cough...nice shit >>>>>bak


----------



## genfranco (Dec 3, 2008)

So i just wanted to post an update on the supercropping i did... check out the pics... I think i gained some colas eh...


----------



## msdsm39 (Dec 3, 2008)

that looks crazy genfranco  how much weight do you have hanging off the end of that branch? so you pinched it around the stem until it bent over?



genfranco said:


> So i just wanted to post an update on the supercropping i did... check out the pics... I think i gained some colas eh...


----------



## genfranco (Dec 3, 2008)

msdsm39 said:


> that looks crazy genfranco  how much weight do you have hanging off the end of that branch? so you pinched it around the stem until it bent over?


pretty much... you pinch on one side and then turn your fingers and pinch again... this make it weak enough so you can bend like you said... then i just added some hooks i had around the house to make weight... if you dont they will pop back up straight..lol.... really hearty plant marijane is..


----------



## msdsm39 (Dec 3, 2008)

it looks cool. that will definitely make the buds on that stem nice and fat



genfranco said:


> pretty much... you pinch on one side and then turn your fingers and pinch again... this make it weak enough so you can bend like you said... then i just added some hooks i had around the house to make weight... if you dont they will pop back up straight..lol.... really hearty plant marijane is..


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah im loving lst at the min gen, could be good for us lol. I like that we both doijg it without realisin tyhe other was doing it lol. Collective consciensness(spl)


----------



## genfranco (Dec 4, 2008)

mr west said:


> yeah im loving lst at the min gen, could be good for us lol. I like that we both doijg it without realisin tyhe other was doing it lol. Collective consciensness(spl)


im hearin ya man... lol


----------



## vaporking (Dec 4, 2008)

mr west said:


> yeah im loving lst at the min gen, could be good for us lol. I like that we both doijg it without realisin tyhe other was doing it lol. Collective consciensness(spl)


 
wowhehehe

lookin good genfranco


----------



## genfranco (Dec 5, 2008)

vaporking said:


> wowhehehe
> 
> lookin good genfranco



thx im glad you like man... i think im going to do this to all of them when i transfer to the big tent.. then let them veg for 1 week or so and start flowering again...


----------



## vaporking (Dec 5, 2008)

it will deffinately help fill out the canopy..
just vaped a little nug hashberry i found in a little tupperware, it gets better with age.
man if you like the way that hashberry grows you should pick up some grapefruit if you see any around its a 6 week wonder..itsamazing me at every turn..
i just noticed i broke a little piece offa couple days ago, it was sitting dry on the plant, just enuff to vapea bag, hadnt been flushed or nothing, tasted great, high alot like hashberry with a little more head if that makes sense. got my eyes at half mast with the hashberry thats for sure.
well stoned rambling.
train those plants, hellz yeah..


----------



## vaporking (Dec 5, 2008)

the weight is where its at..


----------



## genfranco (Dec 5, 2008)

vaporking said:


> the weight is where its at..


I do need it to last 9 weeks ya know..lol


----------



## genfranco (Dec 5, 2008)

vaporking said:


> it will deffinately help fill out the canopy..
> just vaped a little nug hashberry i found in a little tupperware, it gets better with age.
> man if you like the way that hashberry grows you should pick up some grapefruit if you see any around its a 6 week wonder..itsamazing me at every turn..
> i just noticed i broke a little piece offa couple days ago, it was sitting dry on the plant, just enuff to vapea bag, hadnt been flushed or nothing, tasted great, high alot like hashberry with a little more head if that makes sense. got my eyes at half mast with the hashberry thats for sure.
> ...


6 weeks ... well that might be worth looking into eh...thx... 
which grapefruit... all the ones i see say 10 and 8 weeks.... what seedbank?
how big do the buds get in a 400 watt environment?
Im sure you got pics!!!


----------



## vaporking (Dec 5, 2008)

genfranco said:


> 6 weeks ... well that might be worth looking into eh...thx...
> which grapefruit... all the ones i see say 10 and 8 weeks.... what seedbank?
> how big do the buds get in a 400 watt environment?
> Im sure you got pics!!!


 sorry mate now its called dynamite from next generation seeds..
i also have the grapefruit/blueberry cross blue dynamite,


----------



## genfranco (Dec 8, 2008)

OK Picture update... Im about a week maybe 2 from harvest and im thinking that you cant beat the sun..lol.... Anyway.i guess its not bad... you know i have very high expectations..lol... they are very healthy...i havent added a heater to the room so the light is the only heat it gets.... The blueberry is purpling up do to cold weather.... 

Here are the pics:


----------



## vaporking (Dec 8, 2008)

lookin sweet and tasty, i love that blueberry high all stoned and giggle shit eatin grin the works. good job..


----------



## msdsm39 (Dec 8, 2008)

looking good genfranco.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 8, 2008)

vaporking said:


> lookin sweet and tasty, i love that blueberry high all stoned and giggle shit eatin grin the works. good job..


You know it Bro.



msdsm39 said:


> looking good genfranco.


Thanks man..

So these are 60-65 day strains... We are at day 52... I guess its looking better than i thought.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

agrrrrrrr  im so, so, soooooo fuken jealous


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> agrrrrrrr  im so, so, soooooo fuken jealous


lol cheetah... come on bro ...stick with me and youll have a harvest every 60 days man... or do a perpitual grow and harvest every 3 weeks... I like that thread stinkbud has going... about the aerosystems.. its just that soil is soo damn easy...


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

how about these..

Had to put these pics maxi style... I love the frosting on these ladies... they are looking a little over-watered do to the gallon flush i just did to them yesterday....but how about that shine eh? eh?








oh and this one tooo... hehehe


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 9, 2008)

Beautiful! My ladies look sooo much like yours, I have about 2 weeks till harvest as well. Good luck! +rep.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Beautiful! My ladies look sooo much like yours, I have about 2 weeks till harvest as well. Good luck! +rep.


 thx bud... ill rep ya back now...lol


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 9, 2008)

So I am at day 48, clear and cloudy trichs, should I start flushing? You seem a bit more experienced and this is my first grow.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

48 days seems fine.... If you are in soil.....be carefull on the flushin...you donot want drown the ladies.... I flushed this last time using 1 gallon of water into my 5 gallon pots and i thought it was a bit excessive... I mean my ladies curled down for a while and i was superworried about mold/rot.... i think 10 days of normal water only should be enough. 

Unless of course you gave it a shit load of feedings in that soil..lol... then you might want to do what everyone else does and drown them...lol...good luck

I think i feed them 3 times... and none of the times i used full strength ..something like 400 ppm....


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 9, 2008)

I am using soil, but all organic grow, I was just going to feed reg. distilled water for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> I am using soil, but all organic grow, I was just going to feed reg. distilled water for the last 2 weeks.


there ya go... no need to verwater...just clean water for the last 2 weeks... good to go...


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 9, 2008)

niiiiice...good to see another 215er coming up with a good crop


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Dec 9, 2008)

They do look damn tasty franco man. Mad prizops!


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

funkdocKT said:


> niiiiice...good to see another 215er coming up with a good crop


 thx man... Not 215er but hell YA!



MisterNiceGuy said:


> They do look damn tasty franco man. Mad prizops!


Whatup Mr. Nice you know one of these days were gonna have to hook up for a smoke fest... IN the City of Trees!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Dec 9, 2008)

Hells yea man, i throw lil ganjika games here in the that city o trees for prizes. Maybe you join one sometime if you got some small bills to throw on the contests.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Hells yea man, i throw lil ganjika games here in the that city o trees for prizes. Maybe you join one sometime if you got some small bills to throw on the contests.


Contest... That just sounds like good ol fun... How much you need to bring (oz's?)... for the tasting and shit... Are we all judges or what?...lol...

SHould i wear my mask?

lol


----------



## vaporking (Dec 9, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Contest... That just sounds like good ol fun... How much you need to bring (oz's?)... for the tasting and shit... Are we all judges or what?...lol...
> 
> SHould i wear my mask?
> 
> lol


shit thats a mask i thight you were sunburnt..hehehehehehe.


i think the only time you should do a complete soil flush is if you have overfertilized..feed straight water for 10 days , maybe a little heavier than norm not alot.. then let it sit and allow the substrate to dry out before harvest..bxxke


so close franco mmmmm


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2008)

genfranco said:


> thx man... Not 215er but hell YA!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatup Mr. Nice you know one of these days were gonna have to hook up for a smoke fest... IN the City of Trees!



what is a 215er??????


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

i was guessing the area code?

*215 Area Code*

The 215 area code covers part of the state of Pennsylvania. Specifically, it covers the part of the state where the following cities are located:​ Ambler
Bristol
Churchville
Doylestown
Hatboro
Kulpsville
Langhorne
New Hope
Philadelphia
Quakertown
Warrington
Willow Grove


hehehe

maybe not


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

OH shit...

fuckin stoner brain of mine.....hahahah

215...prop 215... duh... lol.. thats some funny shit man...

Its on my sig lol


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes i am a 215er....YAY it means Mr West... that california passed proposition 215 and i am legal to grow because a doctor says it helps me.

Sweet eh... come to cali Mr west...


----------



## vaporking (Dec 9, 2008)

genfranco said:


> i was guessing the area code?
> 
> *215 area code*
> 
> ...


wow just wow!!!!!!!!!!
its your signature ha lmao


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

So i just did a tast test off each plant..lol... IM back on the hashberry high... gonna be stuck for a while... sooo questions or comments better be good...lol


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll be stopping in! 

you've got some nice ladies going on there.
+rep!


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Yes i am a 215er....YAY it means Mr West... that california passed proposition 215 and i am legal to grow because a doctor says it helps me.
> 
> Sweet eh... come to cali Mr west...


id love to man
im sure they would give me a card as long as they take ms as a condition that mj helps lmao just need a passport and a few grand and somewhere to go lol


----------



## genfranco (Dec 14, 2008)

So close... So its day 61... I feel too lazy to take pics right now...but i will sometime today...lol... just wanted to say wassup to everyone!


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2008)

i know how u feel mate im at day 52 few more days yet tho lol maybe 10 lol


----------



## genfranco (Dec 15, 2008)

So i took pics this morning...lol.... I turned off the CFL lights and turned down my flash in a few shots... kinda looks cool... check them out..


day 62.. 3 more days... They are dry as hell right now... should i give them there last watering... I probably will...but will wait a minute or two to see if anyone thinks otherwise... I figure why wet them again if i want to dry them up no?.... 

Anyway.. The pics:
   
I also took a pic of the next batch... theya re crying for new soil... I gave them a drink of nutrients today... well see if they clear up a little...


----------



## vaporking (Dec 15, 2008)

genfranco said:


> So i took pics this morning...lol.... I turned off the CFL lights and turned down my flash in a few shots... kinda looks cool... check them out..
> 
> 
> day 62.. 3 more days... They are dry as hell right now... should i give them there last watering... I probably will...but will wait a minute or two to see if anyone thinks otherwise... I figure why wet them again if i want to dry them up no?....
> ...


dude i would give em maybe a cup of water just to keep em from wilting .. i let my hydro go dry for 24/48 before harvest shaves 3 days off dry time and if you cut up the fans the low humidity causes em to put onmore trichs...
look great i am pullin my bg fri..


----------



## genfranco (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks for the quick response... gonna do it right now...lol... i figured it should do something about drying quicker eh... good to know ... So friday is the big day for us... well i think im pulling on thursday....lol... maybe we can have a harvest picture party... 
anyone else harvesting this week?... lets make a new thread just for harvest pics... the info aboutt he grow they can come to our journals..lol...


----------



## vaporking (Dec 15, 2008)

genfranco said:


> thanks for the quick response... gonna do it right now...lol... i figured it should do something about drying quicker eh... good to know ... So friday is the big day for us... well i think im pulling on thursday....lol... maybe we can have a harvest picture party...
> anyone else harvesting this week?... lets make a new thread just for harvest pics... the info aboutt he grow they can come to our journals..lol...


 hell yeah.. sounds good i gotta let my skunk go another week but there is some nice lookin stuff in those bubblegum plants..


----------



## genfranco (Dec 15, 2008)

Just gave them all a cup... well a 64oz cup hehehhe... but a cup...


----------



## vaporking (Dec 15, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Just gave them all a cup... well a 64oz cup hehehhe... but a cup...


 a cups a cup..


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2008)

genfranco said:


> So i took pics this morning...lol.... I turned off the CFL lights and turned down my flash in a few shots... kinda looks cool... check them out..
> 
> 
> day 62.. 3 more days... They are dry as hell right now... should i give them there last watering... I probably will...but will wait a minute or two to see if anyone thinks otherwise... I figure why wet them again if i want to dry them up no?....
> ...


Ding DONG!!!! looking nice GenFranco


----------



## genfranco (Dec 17, 2008)

Thx mr west... 

Tomorrow is the day... Day 65... 

Good thing to, cause as you can see the vegging ladies need the room in the legs if ya know what i mean....


----------



## vaporking (Dec 18, 2008)

HAPPY HARVEST GENFRANCO!!!!
hope you are sticky and high on scissor hash...
doin the harvest dance


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2008)

i know the harvest dance lol, naked and coverd in baby oil wih the light of the moon on ya back lol.


----------



## vaporking (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## genfranco (Dec 18, 2008)

hehehe i am up to my elbows in crystals man... lol... Ill post pics asap...


----------



## genfranco (Dec 18, 2008)

Will get some better pics up of individual sweeties as they dry...lol

    


the pics of the plants are the rest that i didnt cut... I mostly cut all of the tops and then dropped the light on the 2nd 1/2 of the plant... not sure how long ill let them go for as the vegging plants need the buckets...


Here is a big pic also.. hehehehe


----------



## vaporking (Dec 18, 2008)

hell yeah man..sweet.
i did the samething took the tops and left the rest.. gonna let em go another week..
looks great, congrats.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 18, 2008)

vaporking said:


> hell yeah man..sweet.
> i did the samething took the tops and left the rest.. gonna let em go another week..
> looks great, congrats.



thanks bro.. So a whole week eh... i was thinking 3 days.... how much did they ripe up in 3 days for you? mine dont really need much...


----------



## vaporking (Dec 18, 2008)

after 2 days my bottom buds are really starting to fill out i really am figuring on after next week i will have added hmmmm...
a good estimate is 20%..realistically.
so i will say that leaving the majority of the bottom buds on for 7 days will increase my yeild by 20%..


i also have to wait another week for the skunk to finish up, so i am cool with waiting till the holiday mumbo jumbo has settled down..
this is the first time i have cut the tops first.....


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Dec 18, 2008)

Damn dude, nice harvest!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 18, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Will get some better pics up of individual sweeties as they dry...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


foken niiiiiiice!!!! big up!


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah props go to the big man on another great haul, rep's on its way via other means lmao


----------



## slamminsalmon (Dec 19, 2008)

thats some sweet nugget!

i think another week for the lower nugs to ripen up is good. i did the same, and by the end of the week, you couldnt tell i had cut the tops off. they looked like small plants.

anywho nom nom nom nom


----------



## genfranco (Dec 19, 2008)

mr west said:


> yeah props go to the big man on another great haul, rep's on its way via other means lmao



Hehehe Thx man.. I keep trying to rep you but it doesnt let me... anyone know peeps in need of rep? lol


----------



## genfranco (Dec 19, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> thats some sweet nugget!
> 
> i think another week for the lower nugs to ripen up is good. i did the same, and by the end of the week, you couldnt tell i had cut the tops off. they looked like small plants.
> 
> anywho nom nom nom nom


as always ..thanks for the kind words...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 19, 2008)

SHIT ON MY DICK!!!!

lmao. looks like a very abundant dank ass harvest!!!!
so how do those hands feel after all of that trimming?
probably like shit I'm guessing. hehe


----------



## genfranco (Dec 20, 2008)

Shit on your dick?... sounds kinda gay man... lol... Anyway... answere: NO i wont shit one your dick... lol..

Yeha the hands are tired... but thats why i cut the top half first and im gonna do the next in a week or so... LOL... good luck buddy .


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 20, 2008)

lol. its a saying I got from my friend. 
no need to shit on my dick, because I don't have one. hehe.

ah, I'm weird sometimes. =D


----------



## genfranco (Dec 21, 2008)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> lol. its a saying I got from my friend.
> no need to shit on my dick, because I don't have one. hehe.
> 
> ah, I'm weird sometimes. =D



NO dont worry. You remind me of a very close girl-friend that i have... my buddies wife...lol.. shes looney like that too and says off the wall shit...funny as hell now that i know your a lady... 

PS.. NO wonder this GUY begs for you to shit on his dick...lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2008)

sick of fecal matter, sick of fecal matter, sick of fecal matter, sick of fecal matter, sick of fecal matter, sick of fecal matter,say that ten times wen ya drunk lol.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 21, 2008)

mr west said:


> sick of fecal matter, sick of fecal matter, sick of fecal matter, sick of fecal matter, sick of fecal matter, sick of fecal matter,say that ten times wen ya drunk lol.



you must be higher than me mr west... gotta give my shit more nutes i guess...lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2008)

thatll be good old London Oil for ya lol, I'm high as A muthafuka, woo hoo happy days. How ya doing oh great sith lord franco?


----------



## genfranco (Dec 21, 2008)

mr west said:


> thatll be good old London Oil for ya lol, I'm high as A muthafuka, woo hoo happy days. How ya doing oh great sith lord franco?



well shit man ..let me tell you...
hehehe

I just finished working 32 hrs in 48 hrs and i am home for the next 3 days.....AHHHH.. feeling pretty good... smoking some of my homegrown in day 3 of drying...lol.... high as f**k of course cause you know how I be doing it...lol... Vaporize and then smoke my friend...you can pretty much grab from the vine..... lol.. 



PS the Cat is the real stoner!


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2008)

good idea, ill put the kettle on then lol. my cats dont care for smoke lol


----------



## vaporking (Dec 21, 2008)

genfranco said:


> well shit man ..let me tell you...
> hehehe
> 
> I just finished working 32 hrs in 48 hrs and i am home for the next 3 days.....AHHHH.. feeling pretty good... smoking some of my homegrown in day 3 of drying...lol.... high as f**k of course cause you know how I be doing it...lol... Vaporize and then smoke my friend...you can pretty much grab from the vine..... lol..
> ...


hell yeah man i chunk a whole bud in my vape run a bag at 200c, take that bud out grind it and by that time its nice and dry, then i vape it at 180cand its like nice dryed bud...


you a resturant worker??? that sounds like some of my hrs hahaha.. glad you got some days to enjoy..


----------



## genfranco (Dec 21, 2008)

No man i did my restaurant worker days early..lol..
I work at a 24x7 site... People were taking off this weekend and needed coverage... two 16 hr shifts... Bammm!! $$$$$$$

Well this shit is dry enough to smoke... Let me tell ya.. Great taste... well especially comparing to Camel...lol.

NO but real fruity... Too bad i let the blueberry-sour go.... It did much better indoors.


----------



## vaporking (Dec 21, 2008)

genfranco said:


> No man i did my restaurant worker days early..lol..
> I work at a 24x7 site... People were taking off this weekend and needed coverage... two 16 hr shifts... Bammm!! $$$$$$$
> 
> Well this shit is dry enough to smoke... Let me tell ya.. Great taste... well especially comparing to Camel...lol.
> ...


i feel ya on letting that strain go,,, cause now that i have my nutes and system together i kinda regret letting hashberry slide..ohh well just makes more room for experamintation right??


----------



## genfranco (Dec 21, 2008)

exactly.. i feel the same way ... get new plants and adore them...lol


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 21, 2008)

genfranco said:


> NO dont worry. You remind me of a very close girl-friend that i have... my buddies wife...lol.. shes looney like that too and says off the wall shit...funny as hell now that i know your a lady...
> 
> PS.. NO wonder this GUY begs for you to shit on his dick...lol


lol. nice to know theres another lady out there that has something
in common with me. hehe


----------



## heftamga (Dec 21, 2008)

*WOW really enjoyed this journal
super buds and pix
+rep +rep +rep
*


----------



## genfranco (Dec 21, 2008)

heftamga said:


> *WOW really enjoyed this journal
> super buds and pix
> +rep +rep +rep
> *



Thx bro!

Come back and check out the cured buds in a few... plus i always got updates popping up of the vegging ones... including the supercrop cross that i got going..


----------



## msdsm39 (Dec 24, 2008)

nice buds genfranco!!! what did you end up with for a dry weight?


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2008)

well genfranco ive been off line for a few, can u hook me up with some glistening bud porn? Come on help a brother out lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## genfranco (Dec 25, 2008)

mr west said:


> well genfranco ive been off line for a few, can u hook me up with some glistening bud porn? Come on help a brother out lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



OK brotha.. so i havent taken any pics of the curing buds yet... but here is the rest of the crop..

So what you think?... let them go another week... they have gotten really nice since theyve been getting decent light...lol... Go figure...lol


----------



## genfranco (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh yeah... and here are the pics of that supercrop i did... i ended up having soil issues and had to tranplant... they are bouncing back good but i had to take off allot of dead leafs. 

Here are those pics...


----------



## genfranco (Dec 25, 2008)

oh yeah.. here is a pic of the new crop that will be put to flower in the next few weeks... 








4 HashBerry and 2 Mango Green Crack


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice plants man! Good luck with flowering.


----------



## msdsm39 (Dec 25, 2008)

those are some healthy looking plants... how long have they been vegging?



genfranco said:


> oh yeah.. here is a pic of the new crop that will be put to flower in the next few weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2008)

looking good genfranco, thats how to veg plants lol, thats wot i shouyld of done instead of rushing it hoping the vigour would see it through lol. Lessson learned lol


----------



## genfranco (Dec 26, 2008)

msdsm39 said:


> those are some healthy looking plants... how long have they been vegging?



Thx man... 


Well the dates on the camera say it all...


----------



## genfranco (Dec 26, 2008)

mr west said:


> looking good genfranco, thats how to veg plants lol, thats wot i shouyld of done instead of rushing it hoping the vigour would see it through lol. Lessson learned lol


Gotta get those cycles going man...


----------



## genfranco (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey are you guys/gals able to see this gallery?

Im just wondering cause the links are messed up in the peeps profile..


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2008)

yes mate it let me in lol thats wot im talking bout lol good ole boy


----------



## vaporking (Dec 26, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Hey are you guys/gals able to see this gallery?
> 
> Im just wondering cause the links are messed up in the peeps profile..


 yeah i can see it man...looks mighty purty too..
man i am deffinately vegging longer this go round my yeilds were terrible this last go round.. 

those green crack plants are nice lookin,,as is the hb..


----------



## msdsm39 (Dec 26, 2008)

yes they do.... thanks for the retrospective 



genfranco said:


> Thx man...
> 
> 
> Well the dates on the camera say it all...


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Im kinda still a noob so i would like to know if you all could help me out.
> 
> my blueberry sour plant has been growing for a long time and i have just noticed a weird pattern.
> 
> ...


was this one of the ones from a cutting??
looks like it

ALSO plants can lose or gain leaves depending on generation
if so it means the next may have less leaves

it also goes vice versa but always ascending or decending
meaning when it gets to say 1 leaf perhaps (depending)... it will start going back up to seven ot more (depending)

i dunno but this is a possibility ya never know

P.S sorry for wasting space i didnt see that many pages you prolly got the answer already ehy.... ummm what was the answer????


----------



## genfranco (Dec 29, 2008)

Jester88 said:


> was this one of the ones from a cutting??
> looks like it
> 
> ALSO plants can lose or gain leaves depending on generation
> ...


hehehe welcome jester...

UMMM... it just grew out of it...


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2008)

true 
oh well ive seen 1 leaved plants before 
they were actually some of the best plants ive ever seen


----------



## genfranco (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy new year!


----------



## vaporking (Dec 31, 2008)

dude we gots pokets full of bud!!!hehehehe
HAPPY NEW YEAR BACK AT YA!!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Happy new year!


Happy new year mate hope this new year brings many many happy times


----------



## genfranco (Dec 31, 2008)

shit bro im still trimming the bottom half of two plants...lol... The vegging ones really are liking the new soil... Cant wait to finish cutting these last two down so i can transfer them to the dr120


----------



## genfranco (Dec 31, 2008)

I think as my new years resolution i will take up 100% organic pretty soon... I just dont like the conflicting info i have been getting...

Anyone got a 100% organic line they would like to recommend? Soil?


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2008)

new years hits the uk any second now lol.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 31, 2008)

vaporking said:


> dude we gots pokets full of bud!!!hehehehe
> HAPPY NEW YEAR BACK AT YA!!!!


Man i have done like 2 rounds of butter... hehehe... im probably gaining tones of weight due to all the pastries i have been eating... I dont feel fattER..lol...

I do recommend these new boxes that come out... MMMM....

betty crocker turtle cookie bars!.. OMG

This is not my pic but i found it on the web...


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jan 1, 2009)

i dont know wut my deal is. ive tried so many types of baked goods made with butter, and i dont catch anything except the severe need to lay down, and sleep.

ive made my own hash oil once and made blueberry muffins with it. it was the only time i actually got high feeling when ingesting. i mean ive made my own butter that shoulda been leathal and it still only made me tired. either way those baked goods do look delicious. ill have 4!

btw i posted my last nugget in the hashberry noob thread, new cam and its even more beautiful!

peace, im onto purple durban for a few rounds.


----------



## vaporking (Jan 1, 2009)

mmmmmmm i got all brownied up last night myself, but that turtle shit looks freakin awesome..off to the market manana for shure...
thanks genfranco..


salmon i got a friend that does noy get high off baked good either.. all the rest of us would be droolin and he would be bored and just a little sleepy never could figure it out,,, feel bad for you guys . i love my brownies...


----------



## bluetick (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link mate. Now maybe you can tell me where you got that 250hps with the four T5's (all in one for veg).


----------



## dontpanicorganic (Jan 2, 2009)

they have the t5 hps thing at the local store here... i forgot the name but it isnt expensive at all


----------



## genfranco (Jan 2, 2009)

well shit man... I cant find it for cheaper than 300... this was given to me by a friend so i did not buy it... I only use it for veg so a regular t5 system would work just as good.... well im sure it would work fien cause cfls work fien for me too... i do notice that the plants love the dualspectrum lighting.....


----------



## bluetick (Jan 2, 2009)

That is a sweet setup! Thanks for the reply ( I didn't notice your first reply in my box until after I posted on here) but yea thanks again! I first need to get some foxfarms shipped here since the roots have reached the bottom and then I'm picking one of these up. Thanks again!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 2, 2009)

your welcome buddy....


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jan 3, 2009)

i wanna see them nugs n jugs


----------



## genfranco (Jan 3, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


> i wanna see them nugs n jugs


Sorry bro the bottom half of the plant is hang drying and the Tops "Jar" is looking slim...

LOL

But ill tell you what... Ill give you a supersize picture of my latest bubbler with some of the tops around it... is that good enough?...

Ready?


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2009)

nice big pic dude looks nice weed too lol puff puff pass


----------



## genfranco (Jan 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> nice big pic dude looks nice weed too lol puff puff pass


I knew this pic would bring you out ... lol... wheres cheetah @... you boys been busy?... hows was the holidays man?

Puff Puff Floor!


----------



## vaporking (Jan 3, 2009)

niza yema de mi amigo !!!


----------



## Earl (Jan 3, 2009)

Didn't I send you some seeds ?

Did you grow them already ?
.


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2009)

genfranco said:


> I knew this pic would bring you out ... lol... wheres cheetah @... you boys been busy?... hows was the holidays man?
> 
> Puff Puff Floor!


lmao, yeah i had a great holiday thanks, think cheets will be back monday lol wen hes back at work lol, i been here all the time pretty much lol. Did u have a cool yule??


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

Earl said:


> Didn't I send you some seeds ?
> 
> Did you grow them already ?
> .


Whatup earl, No you never actually sent them to me... lol... I decided againt the dwc for now since i had the bad experience with the rot... 
even though now with these temps is when i should have done a dwc grow again..

just cant win.... But no earl my man.. you invited me to join it up... but you never actually sent them to me... you don't have my address. 


now if your interested what your seeds can do grown by me then ill be happy to try your genes out.. im sure they are top notch!

any new projects?


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2009)

u need to get the cheese in the states man


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> u need to get the cheese in the states man



you know im thinking about ordering some seeds pretty soon... I like that picknmix seeds company cheetah advertises... they seem a good way to get a big variety of mothers!

I was thinking ... And please peeps put your input/recomendations.

(please provide the name of the strain and the seed company, allot of times mulitple seed co. make the same name)

Thinking = 

1.White russian / serious seeds
2.Cheese (Skunk-Kush cross) / greenhouse seeds.
3. Jorges diamonds #1 / Dutch passion

Please let me know what you recommend.


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2009)

well imm growing ghs cheese at the moment and id say that seedsman
http://www.seedsman.com/en/cannabis-seeds/mr-nice-seeds/mr-nice-medicine-man
istead of white russian. jorges diamonds is a good choic


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

how come you like white rhino better than the ak47 x white widow?... I thought that cross would be bad ass..


----------



## vaporking (Jan 4, 2009)

get your cheese from big buddah, the greenhouse version wasnt as good smoked em both in the dam this year the big buddah was superior.. the homegrown fantaseeds version was even better than big buddah..i to prefer white rhino for an indica,,but serious seeds is pretty good stuff as a rule..i love genetic testing hehehehe....
i am stickin with this grape fruit and blue dynamite for ahwhile.. its proving to be a finicky grow but i think i can have it dailed in in a grow or two


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

vaporking said:


> get your cheese from big buddah, the greenhouse version wasnt as good smoked em both in the dam this year the big buddah was superior.. the homegrown fantaseeds version was even better than big buddah..i to prefer white rhino for an indica,,but serious seeds is pretty good stuff as a rule..i love genetic testing hehehehe....
> i am stickin with this grape fruit and blue dynamite for ahwhile.. its proving to be a finicky grow but i think i can have it dailed in in a grow or two



your gonna laugh but i knew that you had suggested a strian to me before and i totally didnt want to go searching for it so i asked... thx.. lol.. freakin stoners!..


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

vaporking said:


> get your cheese from big buddah, the greenhouse version wasnt as good smoked em both in the dam this year the big buddah was superior.. the homegrown fantaseeds version was even better than big buddah..i to prefer white rhino for an indica,,but serious seeds is pretty good stuff as a rule..i love genetic testing hehehehe....
> i am stickin with this grape fruit and blue dynamite for ahwhile.. its proving to be a finicky grow but i think i can have it dailed in in a grow or two



ok so thx to mr west and vaporking there is a new list so far.... let me know if any strain you know would be better than these... Im looking for big tight buds!

1. white rhino / Nirvana 
2.Cheese / homegrown fantaseeds
3. Jorges diamonds #1 / Dutch passion

I would like to be able to order from this www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk and i cannot find the mr nice white rhino there...or the grapefruit or the blue dynamite. Hey do www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk eve ship to the US?

these seedbanks

*Seed Banks*



Barney's Farm Seeds
Big Buddha Seeds
De Sjamaan Seeds
Dutch Passion Seeds
Flying Dutchmen Seeds
Green House Seeds
Homegrown Fantaseeds
Joint Doctor's Seeds
Lowryder Seeds
Nirvana Seeds
Paradise Seeds
Seedsman Seeds
Sensi Seeds
Serious Seeds
Soma Seeds
TH Seeds


Ah fuck they dont ship to the US... FUck that shit!!!!!


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 4, 2009)

no genfranco some law stoping him as I understand


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

well if other companies can... why cant he?... that just seems wierd...


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 4, 2009)

Have you ordered seeds from *uk* and received them? Iv ordered from so called seed banks and never had a thing.UK dope laws.lol we can pick lsd mushrooms that grow wild here but no to pot


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Have you ordered seeds from uk and received them.


Nope only from Spain so far. SO its some UK law... makes sense now. thanks. 

SO are there any single seed seedbanks yo all would recommend?

I mean i can allways go to the local medical shop.. but im kinda tired of the selection..

lots of kush this..kush that.. purps this purps that... I do have the mango greencrack, hashberry and i have been germinating the mandalas mix seeds... so i guess 3 strains for now isnt too bad?.. And that greencrack.. isnt that supposed to be some kush of some sorts?


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 4, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Nope only from Spain so far. SO its some UK law... makes sense now. thanks.
> 
> SO are there any single seed seedbanks yo all would recommend?
> 
> ...


 


I do like Arjans Strawberry Haze from green house seeds http://www.greenhouseseeds.nl/shop/index.php?target=products&product_id=17

Its not killer strong realy nice taste gets your brain clicking I will grow it again shame I cant post you a seed lol


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

a shame indeed. I have received stuff int he mail before.... Its all about preparation... use clean gloves to handle the outer layers of the package. But i wouldnt ask you to do such a thing. My friend received a clone inside a plastic bottle in a box... it was awsome!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I do like Arjans Strawberry Haze from green house seeds http://www.greenhouseseeds.nl/shop/index.php?target=products&product_id=17
> 
> Its not killer strong realy nice taste gets your brain clicking I will grow it again shame I cant post you a seed lol



lol... that arjan guy!... He looks like the type of guy that would have his woman ride him so he can keep on eye on the 10 cameras he has in his grow rooms. lol... 

he sure likes to touch those buds allot...


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 4, 2009)

Im so rude Im smoking skunk red hair indoor home grown 4 weeks cured puff puff pass.......

yes arjan the cam flert lol.
Good seeds.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

Puffin puffin and passin!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

dude thx for the rep... But i cant rep... the damn weight dealy is gone!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

ok guys... So i was waiting and waiting to dispose of old dirt, clean the 5 gallon buckets, and transplant. Im definately putting these plants throught he tests.... I just transplanted all 6 of them into the 5 gallon buckets.. and then..... BAM supercropped all of them... needless to say i had to stay sober for a few hours...lol.... But without further adu... and puffin on a big fat blunt....

Franco's 09 *Supercrop* 









another angle...










I think im going to give them 7 days and then ill flower.... we will see in 7 days... lol...


Thanks for watching ... and all that rep ive been getting too

the safari mix seeds havent popped up yet ... day 2 ..


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2009)

super croppin kicks ass, nice one mate cant wait for these to grow for ya


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2009)

i still got some safri mix seeds left, the last one i planted turned out to be a male but what a plant lol, shame he had to die lol.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> i still got some safri mix seeds left, the last one i planted turned out to be a male but what a plant lol, shame he had to die lol.


i went for it bro.. planted all 5 ... gonna see if i can get at least 1 nice momma...


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> super croppin kicks ass, nice one mate cant wait for these to grow for ya


i keep looking at the pics say "what the fuck did i do!" hehehe.. but i know it all will be fine in the end... I think im going to try and count the tops in 7 days.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jan 4, 2009)

is there a difference between super croppin and lst?

i mean they do look like they have been hit by a mack truck, but im sure they will bounce back. im gonna be keeping on eye on this. cuz anything super has to be good. right?


----------



## genfranco (Jan 5, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


> is there a difference between super croppin and lst?
> 
> i mean they do look like they have been hit by a mack truck, but im sure they will bounce back. im gonna be keeping on eye on this. cuz anything super has to be good. right?



low stress training is how the name implies... As the plant grow you keep tieing her down and shit... supercropping is done later... you let the plant grow how you wish .topping fimminf and all that... and when its nice and tall... then you suppercrop.... the only reoson you see strings in there is so they dont come back up after the bend.


----------



## vaporking (Jan 5, 2009)

lookin, well like they have been beat down,,,, round 1 goes to genfranco,, hahaha
they will be up and runnin in no time mate no problems there,, might want to give em 2 weeks to bounce up from all that..
just popped in some rhino seeds from nirvana myself trying to figure out if i wanna do a journal or not..lol . its a bit of work hehehehe, but it is something to do while i am all fucked up hehe.


----------



## vaporking (Jan 5, 2009)

how the heck do we give out rep ???


----------



## genfranco (Jan 5, 2009)

vaporking said:


> how the heck do we give out rep ???


well first you have to change your settings in riu... you have to put it to the old blzn-07 view... once youve done that... youll be able to see a weight symbol between the post # and the warning symbol... there you can agree to the comment (which gives them rep ) and type in a message.. like here ya go - Name


----------



## genfranco (Jan 5, 2009)

vaporking said:


> lookin, well like they have been beat down,,,, round 1 goes to genfranco,, hahaha
> they will be up and runnin in no time mate no problems there,, might want to give em 2 weeks to bounce up from all that..
> just popped in some rhino seeds from nirvana myself trying to figure out if i wanna do a journal or not..lol . its a bit of work hehehehe, but it is something to do while i am all fucked up hehe.



shit let me know ill subscribe...


----------



## vaporking (Jan 5, 2009)

genfranco said:


> well first you have to change your settings in riu... you have to put it to the old blzn-07 view... once youve done that... youll be able to see a weight symbol between the post # and the warning symbol... there you can agree to the comment (which gives them rep ) and type in a message.. like here ya go - Name


 ohh so no way on the new view ohh well,,,, rep to ya buddy..
yeah i just put em in to germinate today.. shit i will do one.. i put it up in a few.. it fun .. i will let you know.
i am pissed i couldnt find that turtle cookie bar mix at the store today..man that stuff looked awesome..


----------



## genfranco (Jan 5, 2009)

vaporking said:


> ohh so no way on the new view ohh well,,,, rep to ya buddy..
> yeah i just put em in to germinate today.. shit i will do one.. i put it up in a few.. it fun .. i will let you know.
> i am pissed i couldnt find that turtle cookie bar mix at the store today..man that stuff looked awesome..


i think it only happens if your running vista... from what ive heard. 

I can never find it anymore.. Ive been to 3 stores..WTF... betty crocker webpage shows it as a new item... Make more!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey ... Does anyone know if there is a way to edit the title of the thread? 

I would like to change this to Genfranco's - Ongoing grows... I kick it in the garage smoking medicine all day and i love to chit chat with people on this thing... its like im addicted to a chat room or somethin...lol

Maybe i should just start a new journal...


----------



## vaporking (Jan 6, 2009)

shit man just keep rockin this one your still growin hashberry, add a green crack sub column or somethin hahaha..


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jan 6, 2009)

i think a mod can edit your thread title.

if you ask nicely!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 6, 2009)

ill see if fdd will be so kind.. i believe he is a mod god or somethin...lol...


----------



## genfranco (Jan 6, 2009)

FDD is the man... thanks again FDD!


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2009)

well done franco


----------



## vaporking (Jan 7, 2009)

SWEET 
now we can just squat on francos stoop all day, drinkin 40zz , smokin blunts, throwin dice and shit..
hell yeah!!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 7, 2009)

you know i dont mind the comments... Keep this shit going!... I dont drink ...Its the devils piss. lol...


----------



## vaporking (Jan 7, 2009)

i have a mixed drink in jamaica as the avatar suggest but i just pretend i drink 40zz to be cool, and since i am being honest i hate blunts, and i never gamble hehehe..


look what i made tday,, and yeah it bubbled..
couldnt find that turtle cookie shit and nothing else would do ya know.
so into the ice..here ya go mmmm.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 8, 2009)

I love sticky hash like that.... Happy flyin


----------



## genfranco (Jan 8, 2009)

i think i will end up giving her 2 weeks... I think i want to take advantage of the height i have and let them veg longer...hell maybe an extra 2 weeks after that... lol


----------



## vaporking (Jan 9, 2009)

i dont blame you man .i was lookin at one of my mother plants last night thinkin how cool it would be if i vegged all my plants out to full maturity before i flowered em..
deffinately took your advice on topping..bigger plants higher yeild..
you should check out that remo guy.. he has some videos and shit..he pushes advance nutes.. http://www.urbangrower.com/.. here is the link.. there is alot of bullshit but he pushes long veg times and large plants.. he also pitches that perfect room concept.. with everthing being sealed no intake or outlet vents.. i am really interested in this concept and i think our tents are perfect for it i just have to figure a way to controll temps in an area that small..


----------



## msdsm39 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Genfranco!!! Check out my latest grow. I supercropped some branches for you


----------



## genfranco (Jan 10, 2009)

msdsm39 said:


> Hey Genfranco!!! Check out my latest grow. I supercropped some branches for you



on my way brotha!


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 10, 2009)

How's the supercropped plants looking gen? You think they will be ready for flower in the next upcoming days?

Tom


----------



## genfranco (Jan 10, 2009)

oh they would be ready right now... But i dont want those little shoots to just bud small buds ya dig... Im thinkign about letting it go a week maybe 2 .... I think this is day 4 or 5 ?.... They are looking nice as hell.. really bushy... The little shoots havent reached for the sky too much... .Which is good in a way cause i dont want them to just stretch skinny.... Want a new pic or somethin???

lol


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 10, 2009)

Lol well a new pic wouldn't hurt nobody  I haven't tried supercropping yet but it looks interesting and might be used on one of my future grows. If it turns out good for your grow than it will be my inspiration haha

Tom


----------



## genfranco (Jan 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Lol well a new pic wouldn't hurt nobody  I haven't tried supercropping yet but it looks interesting and might be used on one of my future grows. If it turns out good for your grow than it will be my inspiration haha
> 
> Tom



Well slowly but surely they are doing what they need to do.... 

Here are a few quick shots i took for Mr Tom...

..PS wont see a big diference taking picture every 2 days..lol... I guess...well you tell me!


----------



## RL420 (Jan 10, 2009)

nice harvest man, i got a 4 plant DIY DWC setup going right now, 1 gigabud fem, 3 blueberry. The afghan kush smoke was legendary.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 10, 2009)

RL420 said:


> nice harvest man, i got a 4 plant DIY DWC setup going right now, 1 gigabud fem, 3 blueberry. The afghan kush smoke was legendary.


got room for some supercropping?


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 10, 2009)

Your plants are all looking excellent genfranco! They took the supercropping well i see lol. They are going to be some huge bushy ladies when flowering comes that is for sure, I will be following this for sure man

Tom


----------



## msdsm39 (Jan 10, 2009)

I think your extra vegging will pay off for sure man. The bigger the plant, the bigger the buds.



genfranco said:


> oh they would be ready right now... But i dont want those little shoots to just bud small buds ya dig... Im thinkign about letting it go a week maybe 2 .... I think this is day 4 or 5 ?.... They are looking nice as hell.. really bushy... The little shoots havent reached for the sky too much... .Which is good in a way cause i dont want them to just stretch skinny.... Want a new pic or somethin???
> 
> lol


----------



## RL420 (Jan 10, 2009)

genfranco said:


> got room for some supercropping?



doubt it man, my landlord found my grow and said he doesnt want it any bigger, im guessing he saw 7 plants.


----------



## vaporking (Jan 11, 2009)

looks good mate..
i think you should give those ladies some nutes..
if you arent giving them any i would give em that sensi at 1/3 strength..
exspecialy that crack..,but they are recovering well and looking sweet..


----------



## vaporking (Jan 11, 2009)

RL420 said:


> doubt it man, my landlord found my grow and said he doesnt want it any bigger, im guessing he saw 7 plants.


do you know what supercropping is??
its a way to get more out of less by bending and manipulating thebranches and topping the plants so that you get a larger canopy out of less plants.. dwc gows are perfect cause you can tie the brances down to eyebolts that you insert into the lid of your bucket...
you i just decreased the number of plants i grow from 15 to 8 and am expecting better yeild out of the 8 due to topping and suppercropping..
francos going to fill the same space as me with 6 plants over 8 cause he suppercopped heavier than me..
still dont want to push your landlord if he is being cool, but you can actually go from 7 to 4 and you can use that to get on there good side...
good luck


----------



## genfranco (Jan 11, 2009)

vaporking said:


> looks good mate..
> i think you should give those ladies some nutes..
> if you arent giving them any i would give em that sensi at 1/3 strength..
> exspecialy that crack..,but they are recovering well and looking sweet..


I just transplanted right before i supercropped...I mean bam bam..same day... So they have new nutes..(and i use that hot ass MG soil) good for about 3 weeks... after that ill start the 1/3 ..thx though bro.


----------



## vaporking (Jan 11, 2009)

sweet.. yeah that soil is hot but your stuff always looks good..so you got it goin haha..
hey did you upgrade to that lumatek ballast??
i just dropped a dime on toppin off my nutrients and additives.
using the 3 part advanced now. thinking on changing to the sensi as my base how do you like it?? or do you even use enuff to know with that mg soil??


----------



## genfranco (Jan 11, 2009)

vaporking said:


> sweet.. yeah that soil is hot but your stuff always looks good..so you got it goin haha..
> hey did you upgrade to that lumatek ballast??
> i just dropped a dime on toppin off my nutrients and additives.
> using the 3 part advanced now. thinking on changing to the sensi as my base how do you like it?? or do you even use enuff to know with that mg soil??


No i know exactly man... sensi is really good stuff... Well as you know advanced nutrients line is awesome... But that sensi is just perfect 2 part system.... You could break it down even more with there 3 part... (too much for me right now)

What im looking into buying next for soil grows is either the iguana juice or mother earth tea.... Wanting the whole organic deal in the future....

No i havent .. i have the electronic 400 watt xtrasun power supply with the daystar ac 6 in hydrofarm hood.... I use the cheap 400 hps lights from HD...so i give it the blue spectrum with cfls... seems to work fine... IM thinking ill be buying a good bulb in a few grows to see if it will improve anything. I wanna make sure the light is the only variable.... So far learning the different temps my garage sits at through out the year has been challenging... Im going to have to end up heating and AC'n this shit when i get serious. LOL


----------



## vaporking (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah organics with soil is awesome, dump that mg soil use pro mix with some extra perilite. iguana juice as a base . add the mother earth in as a suppliment..
i used botanicare for a minute ,but that shit ruined me on organics..
advanced has impressed me so that i will eventually try there organics..


----------



## genfranco (Jan 11, 2009)

vaporking said:


> yeah organics with soil is awesome, dump that mg soil use pro mix with some extra perilite. iguana juice as a base . add the mother earth in as a suppliment..
> i used botanicare for a minute ,but that shit ruined me on organics..
> advanced has impressed me so that i will eventually try there organics..


I was recommended botanicar... What you mean ruined.... LIke money?.. or bad experience?... what happened?


----------



## genfranco (Jan 11, 2009)

OK guys n Gals...

I think it would be smart of me to wait until I have put my order in...But... I am soo excited that i cannot hold myself... 

Mandala Has been closed for the last year because one of the breeders was sick... And they promised to open up jan 1 with some cool surprises....

Well they did... 2 new strains... Not sure about the other one... But this one im definately gonna order in a few days.

see if you like the specs:

*Type:* sativa-indica*Contains land race genetics from: *Africa; North India *Cultivation:* indoor/outdoor*Flowering time:* 60-65 days/1st week Oct. (south), mid October (north)*Yield:* 400-450 gr/m2; 14-16 oz/sq.ft. (dry weight)*High:* a sativa-dominant high; uplifting; alert & fiery-energetic; thought provoking; trippy visuals; creative.*Aroma:* a sweet-fruity melange of strawberry and melon; hash-candy; piney; minty.*Medical use: *good potential against lethargy & depression; stimulates appetite.



Sativa dominant, 60-65 days!!!!

In advanced: Your welcome!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 11, 2009)

i just put the order in right now... god knows with you peeps... 32$ for 10 seeds shipped... of course 5 free seed pack with it... and i know it gets to me as i have used them before...totally stoked... Now i got a couple of pretty strong indicas and some sativas coming....OH yeah baby!!!


----------



## vaporking (Jan 11, 2009)

so they get to you direct.. sweet..
gunna check that out..

as far as botanicare that shit fucked my plants up..
it is made for veggies not sweet leaf....i will never use it again just because they offer nosupport to our gardens ya know!!!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 11, 2009)

vaporking said:


> so they get to you direct.. sweet..
> gunna check that out..
> 
> as far as botanicare that shit fucked my plants up..
> it is made for veggies not sweet leaf....i will never use it again just because they offer nosupport to our gardens ya know!!!


well, that is the good thing about AN... they specifically design it for MJ.

I have to tell you thought man... I really liked how "Cha-Ching" worked... Its from fox farm.. But i noticed a change like Bam!

I got a little sample pack that has lasted me a grow and a half.. im gonna have to buy some soon.


----------



## vaporking (Jan 12, 2009)

fox farms has a stunning reputation .... that chaching is kinda like organic big bud right??? a bud stimulator???

shit man i just bought an evaporative cooler and a dehumidifier to hold.. i am slowely puting together the pieces to set up a small perfect room,,or sealed room,, no air in no air out...
it is going to take ahwhile to build up the stuff but it seems interesting...
searching for the perfect harvest..


----------



## vaporking (Jan 12, 2009)

haha wife just called that small evaporative cooler i bought wound up being as small as a washing machine,,lol refund please back to the drawing board on the perfect room...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 14, 2009)

hey nice joints man lol!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 14, 2009)

vaporking said:


> haha wife just called that small evaporative cooler i bought wound up being as small as a washing machine,,lol refund please back to the drawing board on the perfect room...


that sucks man... Hope you figure this one out...



cheetah2007 said:


> hey nice joints man lol!



Damn bro long time!...Hows life?


----------



## genfranco (Jan 14, 2009)

I updated the supercrop thread...so here is that..



So i just wanted to update this thread a little. It has been 10 days since i hit them with the truck. 

heres a pic or two...


 




Well i guess you can see the difference in 10 days eh. 


Before and after.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 15, 2009)

So I posted a video... Let me know what you guys/gals think?

http://www.pottube.com/watch/f85df22e9377d6c4f755/Watch


----------



## vaporking (Jan 15, 2009)

man your canopy is coming along few mor days?? lookin sweet..



genfranco said:


> that sucks man... Hope you figure this one out...
> 
> so i moved my vent fan, wich is a 4 inch can type inline fan ,to strictly vent my hood with that the temp gets to 79f with no other ventilation..humidity climbs of course.. got a nice dehumidifier coming .. just got my co2 tank and gauges from optimum grow..sealed room here i come ... no air in no air out.. just co2 injected at 1700ppm..
> we will see haha..


----------



## vaporking (Jan 15, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> hey nice joints man lol!


thanks those were before i could roll my own cones.. they were coned brand prerolled and i had em stuffed with. barneys sweet tooth,,, sage from katsu, blue haze from homegrown fantaseeds, and i wanna say blueberry from the noon.. that year sage was the dogs...lol


----------



## hwy420 (Jan 15, 2009)

genfranco said:


> So I posted a video... Let me know what you guys/gals think?
> 
> http://www.pottube.com/watch/f85df22e9377d6c4f755/Watch


!!!GREAT VIDEO!!! If a picture can tell 1000 words, this video told a million!

Absolutely fantastic bro. Great job with the super cropping. Those girls are really really busy and will fill out very nicely in that area. Gosh i'm so jealous. So when you supercrop, you just twist/rotate the stem 180degrees til you hear a small snap?

I'm glad you have some new strains on the way. I've joined the forums recently and have taken likings to your grow journals. Good stuff bro. Really good - oh and you have taught me so much. Thanks +ReP


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jan 15, 2009)

If bending the main stem unil the insides of the stem showing and the stem is barely hanging on is supercropping then i supercropped mine by accident w/ my scrog screen. I didn't know if they would recover because it was at day 7 flower. My next update ill take some pics of those areas.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 15, 2009)

hwy420 said:


> !!!GREAT VIDEO!!! If a picture can tell 1000 words, this video told a million!
> 
> Absolutely fantastic bro. Great job with the super cropping. Those girls are really really busy and will fill out very nicely in that area. Gosh i'm so jealous. So when you supercrop, you just twist/rotate the stem 180degrees til you hear a small snap?
> 
> I'm glad you have some new strains on the way. I've joined the forums recently and have taken likings to your grow journals. Good stuff bro. Really good - oh and you have taught me so much. Thanks +ReP



thx man... That is exactly why i do all of this. 

Welcome



FullMetalJacket said:


> If bending the main stem unil the insides of the stem showing and the stem is barely hanging on is supercropping then i supercropped mine by accident w/ my scrog screen. I didn't know if they would recover because it was at day 7 flower. My next update ill take some pics of those areas.



Damn man...lol... That might be a little extreme..... there are a few people on this thread that did it 1 week in... and 1 person 2 weeks in... 

Good luck FMJ.


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

Im scribed here to man lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 16, 2009)

Gen what have you gained by hitting them with truck supper crop?
vids cool!! big ass girls.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 16, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Gen what have you gained by hitting them with truck supper crop?
> vids cool!! big ass girls.


You said it bud... Big ass girls....


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/78694-super-cropping-form-hight-control.html
did u ever see my attempt at it?


----------



## genfranco (Jan 16, 2009)

i saw it after the fact my friend.... One of those things that we do.... Thinking alike that is..


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

lol im using a thing called bendz now from pro gro, just bits of plastic really but just right for it. http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_4138.html
its more for lst and an even canopy but like wht ur doing it promotes stronger growth lol.


----------



## vaporking (Jan 17, 2009)

just droppinnn thruuuu


----------



## SOG (Jan 18, 2009)

impressive genfranco, nice work


----------



## genfranco (Jan 18, 2009)

vaporking said:


> just droppinnn thruuuu


Sweet man..  Have to wait for my 600 another 2 weeks... UGGG... what you think ...should i wait to flower till then... they are gonna be pretty big man!...lol



SOG said:


> impressive genfranco, nice work


thx allot for coming by man. Cant wait to be able to get a dr240 or somethin...lol...

I was thinking the 240 wide... 4x8x6'7... 1 600 watter with a 100$ light mover? I think it would be Sweet. I might have to build that one hood you got... That would be nice for it.


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2009)

if u got the room then do it man lol


----------



## genfranco (Jan 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> if u got the room then do it man lol



LOL yeah.. I have to clean up the garage a bit before that man... HEHEH>> gotta throw away one of my kids cadillac big wheels things... plus gotta find space for 5 bikes... and misc boxes and shit... Damn it all!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2009)

Ha Ha I been making room for a 1mx1mx2m budbox i been expecting, got a living room full of furniture lol


----------



## genfranco (Jan 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> Ha Ha I been making room for a 1mx1mx2m budbox i been expecting, got a living room full of furniture lol



hasnt come in yet?... isnt due anytime?.. man this *IS* exciting... IM very happy for you Mr west....


----------



## SOG (Jan 18, 2009)

genfranco said:


> I was thinking the 240 wide... 4x8x6'7... 1 600 watter with a 100$ light mover? I think it would be Sweet. I might have to build that one hood you got... That would be nice for it.


you guys have a nice consistent op going, keep up the god work 
the hood is so sweet, i love how it came out better then what i've expected, 
putting them together is very simple
i have it in sitting in my living room on a pedestal, 
cant stop staring at it
personally i like as clean as possible setup
the wide version is to narrow for my taste(will cramp things inside)
in my situation i have the space to go either way, now
i added the space, didn't have it, 
before couldn't fit either the DR240/DR300 by themselves
moved some attic beams around, and added floor space in my attic
now i can run both side by side


----------



## genfranco (Jan 18, 2009)

SOG said:


> you guys have a nice consistent op going, keep up the god work
> the hood is so sweet, i love how it came out better then what i've expected,
> putting them together is very simple
> i have it in sitting in my living room on a pedestal,
> ...


My attic doesnt have the ceiling that high... Lucky dog you... Great way to do it. Are you going to duct Cold or hot air from the inside of your home? OR are you putting some type of AC in the attic?..either way man... Looking great... Oh and thanks for the compliment... its Just me though... My wife doesnt touch my meds..... Shes to scared shell mess them up... little does she know she probably knows more about it than peeps on here..lol... At least shell have something she can do if i die...Like weeds... But she can cut out the middle peeps...LOL.. Ok im Waaay high...LOL


----------



## SOG (Jan 18, 2009)

genfranco said:


> My attic doesnt have the ceiling that high... Lucky dog you... Great way to do it. Are you going to duct Cold or hot air from the inside of your home? OR are you putting some type of AC in the attic?..either way man... Looking great... Oh and thanks for the compliment... its Just me though... My wife doesnt touch my meds..... Shes to scared shell mess them up... little does she know she probably knows more about it than peeps on here..lol... At least shell have something she can do if i die...Like weeds... But she can cut out the middle peeps...LOL.. Ok im Waaay high...LOL



lol, and a bit paranoid... 

cannot relay on the house timing for a complete atmospheric control
the house system is not part of the grow rooms design
i will have a complete independent atmosphere system for each DR
including controllers, AC, heaters etc...
they will each have their own conditions to maintain


----------



## vaporking (Jan 18, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Sweet man..  Have to wait for my 600 another 2 weeks... UGGG... what you think ...should i wait to flower till then... they are gonna be pretty big man!...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man i would go ahead and put them into flower, then by the time you got the 600 watter they would be in full bloom not just transition, some times i change my veg cabinet to bloom cycle the week befor i put them into the flower chamber.

hahaha that sits funny i just dropped an order for the 240 last week from hydro empire.. going to put it in storage til we get out new house hehehe.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 18, 2009)

all my peeps getting the 240....I want one!!! But then i can barely fill in the 4x4 with 6 plants.... I could grow 6 big ass plants int he 240 for sure though!!... I just cant wait till you get your system set up... side by side pics and all that.. I think ill print a good shot poster size for inspiration ...LOL... I guess im way excited for you guys !!! lOL... Time to medicate again...


----------



## vaporking (Jan 18, 2009)

haha yeah it will be ahwhile before its up .got to move and all.. just starting to gather the equipment hehe..it looks like i have a mini hydro store in my basement right now hahaha..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 19, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Damn bro long time!...Hows life?


well, its cool lol anywayz... i've started my fuken gro box, but i will put some photos tomorrow lol cheers!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 19, 2009)

Wassup everyone... So I went to visit a good friend of mine... Fellow Patient.

I hooked him up with some clones and he hooked me up with two more strains. 

Here are some pics of the plants i got going. 

2 seeds... Safari Mix
Clones:
2 Kush
1 GDP
3 Hashberry
3 Mango Green Crack

And my 8 miles HIgh should be getting here in a week or so... LOL


Pics:


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2009)

I got 4 safari mix seeds left they freebes from mandala


----------



## vaporking (Jan 19, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Wassup everyone... So I went to visit a good friend of mine... Fellow Patient.
> 
> I hooked him up with some clones and he hooked me up with two more strains.
> 
> ...


man that awesome to have someone to trade strains with.. thats kinda how i got the grapefruit, but it was more like a friend of a friend type thing..
congrats on the new meds..lookin forward to seeing em grow..


----------



## SOG (Jan 19, 2009)

vaporking said:


> haha yeah it will be ahwhile before its up .got to move and all.. just starting to gather the equipment hehe..it looks like i have a mini hydro store in my basement right now hahaha..


sounds to familiar 



genfranco said:


> Wassup everyone... So I went to visit a good friend of mine... Fellow Patient.
> 
> I hooked him up with some clones and he hooked me up with two more strains.


That's just sweet man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 20, 2009)

hey gen, i will need some advices soon, when i begin to train my plant unda' the net.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 20, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> hey gen, i will need some advices soon, when i begin to train my plant unda' the net.


hey no problem bro... But you know i have changed my mind about all that... Now i say Supercropping is the way to go bro.... 

have you seen my video??

http://www.pottube.com/watch/f85df22e9377d6c4f755/SuperCrop

But im here if you decide to stay with the net...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 20, 2009)

i will deff do a scrog man, no doubt.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 20, 2009)

nice technique mate!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 20, 2009)

so did u see my foken plant man? lol


----------



## genfranco (Jan 20, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> so did u see my foken plant man? lol


Finally found the thread bro... 

That plant look like one of mine... Nice topping...


----------



## vaporking (Jan 20, 2009)

SOG said:


> sounds to familiar


dude i saw your stuff you do have a hydro store haha, as a matter o fact probably got more than some local joints lol...
i just got the 240 w the 3 11 x 7 11 model...


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

Well here they are... you think im vegging tooo much for my space?...LOL


   

and the seedlings....


 


the clones arent doing to hot... Im wondering if it was the takeroot? or the peatplugs. Both new for me to use... I liked my rockwhool and dip n grow MUCH better.... These clones are looking like shit, ...soo much that im emberrased to even show them to you guys....So i wont...LOL... well see if they root or not...


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 27, 2009)

They look good to me gen, clones in soil always look poor, give them time you will see them bloom with your care.. kiss-ass


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> They look good to me gen, clones in soil always look poor, give them time you will see them bloom with your care.. kiss-ass


I was thinking that... Thanks for the moral support...LOL.. I think if by day 12 they aint done shit im gonna get some dip n grow and rockwool... hell im gonna buy that shit anyway..LOL.. thx for coming by man.


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2009)

genfranco said:


> the clones arent doing to hot... Im wondering if it was the takeroot? or the peatplugs. Both new for me to use... I liked my rockwhool and dip n grow MUCH better.... These clones are looking like shit, ...soo much that im emberrased to even show them to you guys....So i wont...LOL... well see if they root or not...


I know exactly how u feel bout being embarresed mate, I got some ropey looking clones too, which reminds me i need to take a clone off of jf#5  Im so freakin lazy man, do you think its the pot???


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> I know exactly how u feel bout being embarresed mate, I got some ropey looking clones too, which reminds me i need to take a clone off of jf#5  Im so freakin lazy man, do you think its the pot???




naaah LOL


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 27, 2009)

wow.

those mommas are HUGE!!!

lol. i think you should veg as long
as you'd like. more bud anyway,

but if you think it'll outgrow ur space, then,

I dunno, thats up to you gen.

Good luck with the clones coming around tho.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 28, 2009)

looks like a jungle there man. clones looks preaty decent to me too lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2009)

jus passin throo and spreading the love about lol


----------



## genfranco (Jan 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> jus passin throo and spreading the love about lol


hahah thx for the rolls...


----------



## genfranco (Jan 28, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> looks like a jungle there man. clones looks preaty decent to me too lol



its cause i havent taken a recent picture....LOL... im embarrassed to show... LOL


----------



## genfranco (Jan 28, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> wow.
> 
> those mommas are HUGE!!!
> 
> ...


HAHAHA.... thanks... I wont grow out of space for sure..... I can allways bend the budding branches too.... I havent had anyone come back saying it turned there shit hermie yet... So i guess i could do that too.... hopefully 2 more days till flower...... good luck lady


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jan 28, 2009)

that is a sweet canopy. im definitely gonna try super cropping in the future. i like it.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 28, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


> that is a sweet canopy. im definitely gonna try super cropping in the future. i like it.


im glad you like it salmon.... this weekend i get my 600 and then flowering starts... Im so excited!!!!


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 28, 2009)

genfranco said:


> im glad you like it salmon.... this weekend i get my 600 and then flowering starts... Im so excited!!!!


 
Thats what I want to see 
Hope you wont mind lots of questions


----------



## genfranco (Jan 28, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Thats what I want to see
> Hope you wont mind lots of questions



shit man .. you know i dont mind.... LOL Thats what im here for... ensure that everyone can grow there own and leave mine alone...LOL


----------



## genfranco (Jan 28, 2009)

so i just went to check the mail and guess what I received...


MY new strain of mandala.... 8 miles high... came with 11 seeds in the pack and 5 more of the safari mix.... 1 of the safari mix is a little yellow but thats probably why they gave me the extra 8 miles high seed.... Shit i preffer it..LOL

here are the pics of those beans...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 28, 2009)

I've never heard of Mandala....

congrats on getting the new seeds.

when you gonna start germinating those babies?


----------



## genfranco (Jan 28, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> I've never heard of Mandala....
> 
> congrats on getting the new seeds.
> 
> when you gonna start germinating those babies?



probably this weekend!!... LOL... i want to get this new strain going fast.... 

http://www.mandalaseeds.com/assets/images/8-Miles-High.jpg


----------



## slackjack (Jan 28, 2009)

genfranco said:


> im glad you like it salmon.... this weekend i get my 600 and then flowering starts... Im so excited!!!!


oh yeah franco!! I'm sub'in right on time! mmmmmm....8 mile high, does that mean it was developed on a plane? lol, i can't remember ever hearing bad things about mandala. This is goin to be great!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah im very excited about the new strain..especially the description of the effects... cant wait to smoke a bowl of it..


----------



## hwy420 (Jan 28, 2009)

genfranco said:


> yeah im very excited about the new strain..especially the description of the effects... cant wait to smoke a bowl of it..


Man grats on the 8 Miles High strand. I can't wait to see them babbies grow.

I am in the states and it is difficult to get my hands on strains. So I ordered 10 Feminised White Widow from Marijuana-Seeds.NL. It was delivered to the states in about 3 weeks. The seeds were sent registered mail (which meant a letter came to my house explaining that I need to come by the post office; pick up & sign for my package).

Everything went legit.

So being in California, with an MMC it's no problem getting those seeds to your doorstep? Obama just instructed the DEA (still run by bush officials) not to raid another single Medical Marijuana Dispensary. MMC's have a lot more merit now that Obama is in the Whitehouse.


----------



## slackjack (Jan 28, 2009)

hwy420 said:


> Man grats on the 8 Miles High strand. I can't wait to see them babbies grow.
> 
> I am in the states and it is difficult to get my hands on strains. So I ordered 10 Feminised White Widow from Marijuana-Seeds.NL. It was delivered to the states in about 3 weeks. The seeds were sent registered mail (which meant a letter came to my house explaining that I need to come by the post office; pick up & sign for my package).
> 
> ...


Did he really? I heard a S tahoe clinic got raided last week under his watch (from norml.org)
You got a link or something?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 29, 2009)

neva hrd of dat strain man.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 29, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> neva hrd of dat strain man.


Its NEW


----------



## genfranco (Jan 29, 2009)

hwy420 said:


> Man grats on the 8 Miles High strand. I can't wait to see them babbies grow.
> 
> I am in the states and it is difficult to get my hands on strains. So I ordered 10 Feminised White Widow from Marijuana-Seeds.NL. It was delivered to the states in about 3 weeks. The seeds were sent registered mail (which meant a letter came to my house explaining that I need to come by the post office; pick up & sign for my package).
> 
> ...


no problem at all my friend... Just go tthem yesterday... thats 2/2 for mandala. I love that company. They also sell others seeds as well... 

the s tahoe thing is what triggered obamas orders!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 29, 2009)

__________________________________________________________________



Got my 600 watter up and running. lumatek.... well see how they flower...


Flowering NOW!!!!!!!!!!




__________________________________________________________________


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2009)

The clocks ticking now then lol, looking forward to this Genfranco mate. Im gonna do some more satoris this summer.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 29, 2009)

tick tock tick tock... Yup .. 60 -65 days.... Wish me luck peeps


----------



## vaporking (Jan 29, 2009)

congrats on your new strain and ballast i love my lumatek.. everything is lookin great man.
you sound like me with the clones stick with what you know man lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2009)

Best of Britsh luck to you Franco.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 30, 2009)

best of luck man! cheers


----------



## genfranco (Jan 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> Best of Britsh luck to you Franco.


you brits are lucky?.... LOL... well i guess controlling such a large country like the USA still today is lucky... Long live the queen....LOL


----------



## genfranco (Jan 30, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> best of luck man! cheers



thx cheetah... It is so much brighter in there..... I can see how the bottom growth is better with a 600...


----------



## genfranco (Jan 30, 2009)

vaporking said:


> congrats on your new strain and ballast i love my lumatek.. everything is lookin great man.
> you sound like me with the clones stick with what you know man lol.



hehehe I know what your sayin man... 

I couldnt find the dip n grow but i did buy this gel that is called olivia's supposed to be pretty good.... oh yeah and some fresh rockwool for clones n seeds...


----------



## vaporking (Jan 30, 2009)

genfranco said:


> hehehe I know what your sayin man...
> 
> I couldnt find the dip n grow but i did buy this gel that is called olivia's supposed to be pretty good.... oh yeah and some fresh rockwool for clones n seeds...


 i can vouch for olivias used that stuff with great results. so far out of every thing i get the best results with my homade bubble cloner. my sk1 plants had bushy roots in 9 days . the grapefruit takes longer but it is a hard to clone plant, confirmed by the person who gifted it to me. still getting 75% with the clone machine..the rapid rooters give me about 60%..
very interested in 8 miles high..


----------



## EdsGarden (Feb 2, 2009)

My Mandala seeds were all sprouted by this morning...100% germ. I have 8 mile high, Mandala #1 and Kalichakra going in soil. No paper towel..just planted in soil and 3 days later they are all up.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 2, 2009)

EdsGarden said:


> My Mandala seeds were all sprouted by this morning...100% germ. I have 8 mile high, Mandala #1 and Kalichakra going in soil. No paper towel..just planted in soil and 3 days later they are all up.


good deal man... I think i might have let these one dry out a little... we will see in a few ....


----------



## bluetick (Feb 2, 2009)

The rep sign finally appeared. Heres to ya. Thanks for all of the help.  5 showing pistils now.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

your welcome bud... The rep lives on ..LOL


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

so is there any pics of the young ones?


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> so is there any pics of the young ones?


no pics man... i threw away the last batch of clones and just cut new ones 3 days ago.. I think i killed my seeds...


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh shit man how many did u try n germ?


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> Oh shit man how many did u try n germ?


6 ... They might make it ... lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

so u got 4 left yeah? Well ill be rooting for them mate, no pun intended lol.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> so u got 4 left yeah? Well ill be rooting for them mate, no pun intended lol.


no actually i got 5 left... there was an extra one in there


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

gotta love that man + ya 5 freebe seeds, nothing to complain bout there


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> gotta love that man + ya 5 freebe seeds, nothing to complain bout there


exactly bro... All for 36 $ ... shit... I almost feel bad...LOL


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah the value from mandala is exceptional


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

Or in Spanish: excepcional!!


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sup Franco,

whats been going on?


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> Sup Franco,
> 
> whats been going on?



Same ol same ol... First week of flowering finally on my supercropped tent... So im happy about that... I got 6 8 mile high seeds trying to grow right now... and 6 clones rooting as we sepak... and 2 of the safari mix plants going.. they have gotten pretty big too... about 12 inches or so... LOL

what about you kitty... how you been.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 5, 2009)

I took a pic of the safari mix plants that i got going... they have grow allot since the last pics. Tonight ill take a pic of the flowering tent..no buds..but you can tell where they are gonna sit at.... Loving this so far...LOL

here these are... Safari ladies i hope.... 








Edit: Welsh Wizz pointed out.... post #... I better go pray man....


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice pic gen


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2009)

I loved my safari mix plant wen i grew it shame it was a male


----------



## genfranco (Feb 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> I loved my safari mix plant wen i grew it shame it was a male


was it more like the one on the left or the right...LOL... you wouldnt beleave me man...but i know some old Indian people that say that you can tell by the way the branches grow if they are male or female...


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2009)

they looking nice lol. i thought i sed that but lookin bk i didnt lol soz franco


----------



## Survolte (Feb 5, 2009)

Yah I know a grower on a res near me that pulls the plants based on branching and leaf formation... I dont know how he does it and he said he cant tell me. Not because its a secret but because he doesnt know how to say it.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2009)

this is it it had loadsa tops man


----------



## genfranco (Feb 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> this is it it had loadsa tops man



too bad it was a dude eh...


----------



## genfranco (Feb 5, 2009)

Survolte said:


> Yah I know a grower on a res near me that pulls the plants based on branching and leaf formation... I dont know how he does it and he said he cant tell me. Not because its a secret but because he doesnt know how to say it.


I know what you mean... They kinda say the same thing... it has something to do if the grow straight or off ... THe sideshots i mean.. IT is hard to say lol


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 5, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Same ol same ol... First week of flowering finally on my supercropped tent... So im happy about that... I got 6 8 mile high seeds trying to grow right now... and 6 clones rooting as we sepak... and 2 of the safari mix plants going.. they have gotten pretty big too... about 12 inches or so... LOL
> 
> what about you kitty... how you been.



eh, things could be better. goddamn financial aid process
is stressing me the hell out. lol. but i might have a job....which is
good...

I'm so jealous, you always have nice plants. 
 lol. I'm jk,

Hey Gen, If I planted a few plants in my veggie garden 
late into the year, lets say august, how big do you think
they'd get since in most harvests are around sept/october...

would it have enought time to flower...my sister gave me some 
Kush seeds and I have a few bagseeds...

what would you say?


----------



## genfranco (Feb 6, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> eh, things could be better. goddamn financial aid process
> is stressing me the hell out. lol. but i might have a job....which is
> good...
> 
> ...


hello lady... Um as far as the planting and all that i would suggest planting them in march. You would get big 6 footer ladies then... Doing it in august wont give you allot of time to flower ... as a matter of fact it would be like putting seeds right into flower... Max 20 inches tall... 

Just get them going and by middle of march or so you can be planting full clones out there. Keep tuned and youll see me do just that... 

Thanks for the finger..LOL... 

Thanks for saying my plants look nice lady... you know that means allot to us growers... IM gonna update with the new babies right now... So keep tuned..


----------



## genfranco (Feb 6, 2009)

well hello all,

Its been a while, But i figured id update this thread a little... 

Im super happy cause all of the 6 seeds i planted seem to be coming out now... My temps are too cold and its causing everything to slow down... 

My sentry in training is getting bigger too and i updated my equipment gallery...check him out peeps....


OK so here are the pics...


First the new baby sprouts.








That little plant back there is a retard safari seed that is taking forever to grow... the seed haul was stuck to it and i think i caused some damaged when i removed it.... Oh well i think ill keep it around in case its a female... 


Here is a pic of my clones doing good... 3 hashberry and 3 mango green crack








And then here are the flowering ladies... 4 hashberry and 2 green crack.... You all know the stories on these I hope... Here are the pics...


week 1 of flower.















Well there they are... Cant wait for the weeks to go by... I have a feeling these are gonna be some big buds....LOL


----------



## Survolte (Feb 6, 2009)

lookin good mate keep us posted. those pics are hot.


----------



## EdsGarden (Feb 6, 2009)

My Mandala seeds are one week into sprouting. All look great...2 x 8 mile high, 2 x Mandala #1, 2 x Kalichakra and 1 x Safari Mix. I also have two Western Winds (Kali Mist) started. Pic attached.


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2009)

sweeeeeeet, it is a good sight to see so many seedlings that wanna grow lol. I had an emergance with a morning glory seed today woopy. Cant wait to see how mandals new straing grows.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 8, 2009)

Exactly. I only want them small. Because I still live with the 'rents,
and plus I'll be planting alot of other veggies. lol, i wish i could get 
away with one of those six footers.

And another thing, my neighbor will be watching. I live in the
desert in Cali, so its a bit hard to grow things here, because the
soil isn't all that great, and the air is dry as hell, but enough of that,

let me check out those pics u posted!!!



genfranco said:


> hello lady... Um as far as the planting and all that i would suggest planting them in march. You would get big 6 footer ladies then... Doing it in august wont give you allot of time to flower ... as a matter of fact it would be like putting seeds right into flower... Max 20 inches tall...
> 
> Just get them going and by middle of march or so you can be planting full clones out there. Keep tuned and youll see me do just that...
> 
> ...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey franco,

how many plants do you have in your 
flower room right now.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 9, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> Hey franco,
> 
> how many plants do you have in your
> flower room right now.


my legal 6 .... You need to get yourself a medical card lady... Im sure you get migraines and pains in your back and head right... Get a card.. Medicann


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 9, 2009)

genfranco said:


> my legal 6 .... You need to get yourself a medical card lady... Im sure you get migraines and pains in your back and head right... Get a card.. Medicann



haha. No migrains, just bad cramps and 
hella bad back pain.

I think I'll be one of those cripples in a few years
walking hunched over. lol.

I don't know what doctor to go to, I found a list of 
the ones around me who give them out, but they're all

about 60 miles away near Santa Barbara. (Cali)
I don't have a car, or anyone thats willing to take me
down there.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 9, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> haha. No migrains, just bad cramps and
> hella bad back pain.
> 
> I think I'll be one of those cripples in a few years
> ...


theres one close enough in santa clara.... Well like i said.. Close enough...LOL

826 North Winchester Boulevard #A1 San Jose, CA 95128 
866-632-6627


It looks close enough to walk to lady....


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lol. I live in the High Desert. 
thats still pretty far, but its ok,
maybe some good doctors will come to 

where I live.

Damn, I really need a car.




genfranco said:


> theres one close enough in santa clara.... Well like i said.. Close enough...LOL
> 
> 826 North Winchester Boulevard #A1 San Jose, CA 95128
> 866-632-6627
> ...


----------



## genfranco (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello all,

So it has been a while since i visited my pages... I wanted to tell you peeps about how excited i am right now... I just purchased a canon powershot sx10IS... Awesome... stereo sound recording... 20x Optical.. Too many features to list...LOL... 

The Generals Pictures will be getting much much better around here... hehehe.. Im soo excited!!!

heres the last pic taken by my old camera that you guys will see... My 7 year old is very happy to get my old one...


----------



## genfranco (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello all

So my seedlings of 8 miles high are doing pretty good.. 3 sets of leaves counting the first wrap... so i took some macro shots with my new camera and what do i find... Am i such a noob that didnt know that you can get high off baby leafs?

Here are the pics...








Look closer...









even closer still.... LOL











So what you people think?


----------



## bobilu (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice little toy ya got there. How much did set you back?


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 12, 2009)

Good genetics definate keepers


----------



## hwy420 (Feb 12, 2009)

No kidding; my brother got a Canon EOS Rebel XSi - SLR 12.2 MP for Christmas. We are going to be taking some mighty fine pictures as well. Nice closeups. Did you need a separate close up lens for that?


----------



## genfranco (Feb 12, 2009)

hwy420 said:


> No kidding; my brother got a Canon EOS Rebel XSi - SLR 12.2 MP for Christmas. We are going to be taking some mighty fine pictures as well. Nice closeups. Did you need a separate close up lens for that?


Nope... And i just got it today about 4 hrs now... im sure once i get the settings down theyll be even better!... Great buy that slr camera... Not the kind of dough i want to pay for one though... Cheap ass me... LOL


----------



## genfranco (Feb 12, 2009)

bobilu said:


> Nice little toy ya got there. How much did set you back?


on sale for $379.95, $430.00 out the door with a 4gb ultra II sd card



Jester88 said:


> Good genetics definate keepers


Thats what i was thinking... But is this normal??? I mean if its happens to all seeds.. I never noticed cause i never had a camera like this... Has anyone ever noticed crystals on seedlings? Id say Bad Ass genes for sure!


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 12, 2009)

it happens to a lot of seedlings really but at the same time not a lot... so its more a good start really my picknmix have been surprisingly suprising throughout there whole growth.. even the two boys. i was sorta in the same boat as you they all had a little crystal from seedling or at least a young age..

bur true i always look for early crystal production


----------



## genfranco (Feb 12, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> it happens to a lot of seedlings really but at the same time not a lot... so its more a good start really my picknmix have been surprisingly suprising throughout there whole growth.. even the two boys. i was sorta in the same boat as you they all had a little crystal from seedling or at least a young age..
> 
> bur true i always look for early crystal production



OMG.. i must be too stoned.. hehee.. but your right .. right?.. only females would produce... So is this a way to thin out the males early... Shit i only need 1 or 2 females from the batch... 

please tell me only females would produce the sacred crystals...


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 12, 2009)

nah man depends on the plant.. im just saying early resin productions a good thing,
not an indicator of sex tho itd be good.... ive had both boys and girls do this before.

*they both get crystals*


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2009)

looks like u might have to save every leaf it produces to get the thc from em, if this carrys on u might have a big lump of hash in 15 weeks lol


----------



## genfranco (Feb 13, 2009)

lol... all this time just throwin shit out.... i will be saving all of the leafs now... actually probably not at all...LOL...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 13, 2009)

nice new camera!!!

=)


----------



## genfranco (Feb 14, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> nice new camera!!!
> 
> =)


thx.. I do love it...


----------



## genfranco (Feb 16, 2009)

So i wanted to update the thread with the pics using my new camera...LOL... 

Im stil learning all the settings... But these are taken using no flash with the florecent lighting setting... That is a bright ass orange HPS... but the pics look awesome. 


Still going... week 3 for flowering... gonna donate those two tall un topped or fimmed or nothing plants... Ill probably get some clones out of it when we find if its girl or boys... 

And the seeds all survived.... 

ON the clones!!!


Fucking piece of shits... I ran out of the dip n grow so i tried take root and those died never rooted at all.... 

So i went to the hydro shop and bought this Olivias gel deal... well the clones after pulling lightly on them seem to have grabbed on a little.. but still no roots... BY now i would have had bushes using dip n grow...


I have probably lost the hashberry strain since i have non in veg or even early early flowering... I dont want to reveg them... SO i guess ill give these clones another week or so... If still nothing i will have lost hashberry!!!!... Oh well 36$ and some time will fix that... LOL


ok ok ... PICs..


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice camera dude. I'm in the market now and can't decide. Looking at some Nikons right now but they can be pricey as hell.

Good looking OP. Been checking out your grows for awhile now.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 16, 2009)

Isthisnametaken said:


> Nice camera dude. I'm in the market now and can't decide. Looking at some Nikons right now but they can be pricey as hell.
> 
> Good looking OP. Been checking out your grows for awhile now.


after months of comparing and reading reviews the canon 20x optical lens was a no brainer... Check the reviews man... of course this is a pre slr camera... but some compare this to a full slr camera... Canon really have done a great job with this...

thx for the kind words about the OP... glad to know you were following.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 16, 2009)

those pics look great man. Cant wait to see frost covered buds with that thing.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 16, 2009)

Survolte said:


> those pics look great man. Cant wait to see frost covered buds with that thing.


Shit... You cant wait!... LOL.. Im dying over here...always seems like a slow crawl!


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2009)

hey genral, plants looking nice mate shame bout the hashberry but like u said easy enough to buy some more. Check out my AI for freaky pics dude
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/116700-alaskan-ice-x1-62.html#post2083618


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 17, 2009)

Iv never had much success with rooting gels, I use powder every time, that way I can see how much is on steam.
Looking nice gen.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey all,

So i just got back from my buddies and donated the two big plants that i had in the vegging chamber.... Needed to make room for the 6 8 mile high seeds coming up... LOL... 

Speaking of those... I just did the first top/fim on them... 


  
My buddy gave me the big bottle of beastie bloomz... so im happy...

I tok some pics of the seedlings after the topping... checking out the camera settings and shit...


----------



## genfranco (Feb 18, 2009)

Some early bud shots medium size!! LOL


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 19, 2009)

wasup general ?? how ya bin doin?


----------



## genfranco (Feb 19, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> wasup general ?? how ya bin doin?


Cheetah! Wassup man... glad to see you drop by bro. I tell ya its been pretty quiet the last few weeks.... LOL.. 

Everything doing good man.. start of week 3 or 2 depends on how you look at it... 

Job?


----------



## genfranco (Feb 23, 2009)

So i uploaded part 2 of the supercrop video... 

Let me know what ya think.... 

http://www.pottube.com/watch/cff1ad7f0e261c369ab2/Supercrop-Part-2


----------



## mr west (Feb 23, 2009)

nice canopy man, impressive


----------



## genfranco (Feb 23, 2009)

mr west said:


> nice canopy man, impressive


thx bro.. I got to do cleanup from the little shit under.... I think this supercropping thing would work better with plants that have had less toping/fimming done to them. I mean it all grew... but allot of it just gets drowned in there. So tonight ill cleanup the stuff that i see barely has any budding... by now if it hasnt developed anything i just dont want it...LOL... cleanup time.


----------



## mr west (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah bit of farm management in early bud is fine id say lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 24, 2009)

*Nice* sea of green there gen!!!!!!!





Keep up the good work.
http://www.pottube.com/watch/cff1ad7...percrop-Part-2


Iv been contemplating a little clean up job on my Trainwreck, but Im worried about shocking her.
I dont want to slow her down as stock is dangerously low.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 24, 2009)

you know when your so high that your arms shake?...LOL


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 24, 2009)

I didnt notice the _shaking_, Too busy admiring the veiw.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 24, 2009)

lol.. it must be this last batch of sativa i got... Its making me shaky...LOL


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

Racey stuff eh, do u need a joint to calm down lmao?


----------



## genfranco (Feb 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> Racey stuff eh, do u need a joint to calm down lmao?


no shit right... lol... I have to go to the doctor in an hour too... Im getting paranoid man!...LOL... j/k


----------



## genfranco (Feb 26, 2009)

As the title says... early bud shots shot with my new camera in macro and supermacro modes. 

Check it peeps!


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2009)

Supersize me gen


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 27, 2009)

hah... those pics are making it hard to reply  cuz they move the box way over...

but i don't think i've ever seen pics quite so nice man. those beauties belong in a magazine, especially after some more flower time. very nice photography / camera.

you can see the whole damn plant, and yet see the individual little trichomes... amazing.


.


----------



## heftamga (Feb 27, 2009)

gr8 looking plants & pics as always from you genfranco.


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 27, 2009)

WOW!!!!!
Nice pics gen.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 27, 2009)

Im glad you all like them. I had to make them big so you can see them good. When i upload to my albums they only come out small.. So certain ones i upload this way as well to make them maxi.... Thx for the comments!


----------



## genfranco (Mar 5, 2009)

Well Its been like 7 days so i wanted to post some pics of the canopy and the new seeds...well bushes...LOL..

   












little 8 miles high bushes:

  












Happy growin!


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2009)

looking lovely mate, good old mandala genetics, how old ar ethey now?


----------



## genfranco (Mar 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> looking lovely mate, good old mandala genetics, how old ar ethey now?


29 days today on the seeds


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2009)

nice and lush


----------



## genfranco (Mar 5, 2009)

Im thinking about making some seed from whatever males i get from the 8 miles high. Has anyone had a good experience with tying a sandwich bag with pollen in it to just one bud to get seeds?

Mr west do you just do it the way the FAQ's suggest?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 5, 2009)

yup its its one of the ways to do it... you can also paint it onto the buds with a brush.. 

only time ya really have a problem ith its on windy days outdoors cos the branch may touch otther plants appart from that it works fine and beats having to donate a whole female...


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Im thinking about making some seed from whatever males i get from the 8 miles high. Has anyone had a good experience with tying a sandwich bag with pollen in it to just one bud to get seeds?
> 
> Mr west do you just do it the way the FAQ's suggest?



I havent got a male yet, but wen i do get one i shall be trying to follow fdds thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html


----------



## genfranco (Mar 6, 2009)

thx bro i had seen this before and lost the link... thanks man. I need to rep more people so i can rep ya again westy!


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2009)

no worries dude, pop an hava look at my cheese man me thinks urll like


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 6, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Well Its been like 7 days so i wanted to post some pics of the canopy and the new seeds...well bushes...LOL..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


niiiiice


----------



## genfranco (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks for the picture bump bro... 

The weeks seem to melt away....


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2009)

and now springs almost here everythings speeding up.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah man ive been tillin my backyard... Im gonna try and grow 6 bushes pics will come soon!


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 7, 2009)

everythings gone wonkie for my bushies shiva and haze they still look good and all but where they are they still get a bit of shade... meaning there in flower and stretch a littl bit dammit.... oh well ya get that shit went wrong for me right from the beginning when the cops took my first four babies that ewere planted at the right time .. then thieves so i had to move em and broke ma main cola. thoug it fixed itself strait away luckily but its ruined the whole thing for me... i wantd kick ass buds not a pissoff. what a shitty year lol... i only gro a few percie plants y am i so popular lol.

hope yours goes better for you lol. bushies are my favourite personally (to be more honest starte in the kit finished outside is the best really followed close by bushied tho) remembering we can grow all year round happily here 

they do look pretty damn good tho genfranco


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2009)

ever thouhgt bout getin one or 5 of theses? Bit spendy but ideal for ya garden mate


"You heard of the low rider well this is the high rider" Big Bad John (auto flowering) Type Indoor/Outdoor Flowering 7 weeks Yield 400-450g/m2 This variety has been a long time coming and definitively confirms that the times they are a changing! As believe it or not this is deciduous herbaceous perennial strain! For those of you that are not that horticulturally aware this means it has the ability to re-emerge after it has died. Yes the seeds and not so commonly the plant can over winter and re-emerge come the spring, as in this little, or should we say big beauty will auto flower once it is established - if left to be it will set seeds, then these seeds will grow and then these plants will do the same thing so on and so forth ad infinitum! For those of you that have still not seen the light, this means that it can grow wild and if left unchecked will colonise the areas where it is placed! in one season it can produce 3-4 generations of offspring and as each generation matures they will do the samething! In plain English this variety can grow wild and colonise - if left will come back with a vengeance every season there after! This strain has similar genetic characteristics as the Long John Silver (auto flowering) variety however is more productive both in yield and active ingredients compared to its more mellow younger brother. Other seed banks have tried to buy the entire supply from us to stop these seeds hitting the market for fear of what this would do to the seed industry! But lol this is more important than mere money! - let these seeds go forth and prosper and re take what is rightfully theirs


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2009)

http://www.canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=427
heres a link to get em if u want it lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 8, 2009)

nah ill stick wid pick n mix they seem to work fine for me


----------



## genfranco (Mar 8, 2009)

260$... Damn !... It does have my curiosity... But that price!... WHy dont you get the pick n mix seeds guy to get some and ill buy a few off of you! 

when is that dude gonna start shipping to US... everyone else is doing it!...LOL


----------



## genfranco (Mar 8, 2009)

genfranco said:


> 260$... Damn !... It does have my curiosity... But that price!... WHy dont you get the pick n mix seeds guy to get some and ill buy a few off of you!
> 
> when is that dude gonna start shipping to US... everyone else is doing it!...LOL



LOL... 




OK so just wanted to show you peeps what the seeds are looking like these days.... I just did some mild supercropping (shaping really) in order to maximize on the strong branches. Notice the side branches now are the main tops. Love this shit!.... Ill probably top all the tops in about a week or so and then while outdoors probably 1 or 2 times more. Im so excited about this years outdoors!.


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks sweet franco mate. Loving that spanish vigour mandals got going on tho im sure u helped with ur tlc too lol.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Looks sweet franco mate. Loving that spanish vigour mandals got going on tho im sure u helped with ur tlc too lol.


you know it would grow straight up if i didnt tlc it...LOL... i coudnt beleave how fast those other two trial seeds grew. No wonder people bloom from seed or clone....


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

Morning genfanco mate. By tlc i ment tender loving care not lst low stress training but yeah either works lol.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Morning genfanco mate. By tlc i ment tender loving care not lst low stress training but yeah either works lol.


no i got it...LOL... i just thought id talk about it like it was a technique....LOL... tlc training!

LOL


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

dohh, normaly im sharp to things like that lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 9, 2009)

tlc not when gen hits them with that 20 ton truck super crop.lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

haha he said mild supercropping do maybe it was a 2 ton estate car he hit em with this time.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 9, 2009)

LOL... honestly man i think that i vegged too long after bending... Outdoors it would have gotten sun all around but in this tent with 5 other ladies the sides do not receive adequate lighting. So minor supercropping to get extra tops here and there is all i will do ... the 18 wheeler truck will be reserved for the outdoor maybe...lol


----------



## genfranco (Mar 10, 2009)

genfranco said:


> LOL... honestly man i think that i vegged too long after bending... Outdoors it would have gotten sun all around but in this tent with 5 other ladies the sides do not receive adequate lighting. So minor supercropping to get extra tops here and there is all i will do ... the 18 wheeler truck will be reserved for the outdoor maybe...lol



Do you see what im saying???









This technique would be very nice for a single plant with side lighting... OUtdoors would be bad ass... But with six other ladies this is what happens. 



OH well its not like the tops isnt what i was after... But i sure wish it would have budded all the way down... I thought upgrading to a 600 would give me load of more penetration... But i guess you can penetrate thick ass leaves too well.. LOL>.. 


Here are the newest pics with flash... 25 Days until CHOP






























I think the Mango green crack is looking superb 



Happy growing people!​


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2009)

i think they all look supurb dude.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Mar 10, 2009)

you are gonna have a lot of pot!


----------



## genfranco (Mar 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> i think they all look supurb dude.


Thx Bro... 



slamminsalmon said:


> you are gonna have a lot of pot!


 I sure hope so man. IM getting a little miffed at the lost space under the plant... I need like two lights under... LOL


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2009)

thats why u dont veg em for too long when u grow indoors. You end up losing the ottom 1/3 of the plant cuz of poor light.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats why u dont veg em for too long when u grow indoors. You end up losing the ottom 1/3 of the plant cuz of poor light.


I hear ya man.... My thinking was that the taller the plant the thicker the branches and the thicker the stems the thicker the buds.... I really should have flowered it a week after supercropping the ladies. Oh well... with 25 days to finish it should be interesting. Im gonna go get some of that humbolts own Gravity. And give it to them in a week or so. Everyone say to raise the lights 12 inches on them... Must make them sensitive...


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 11, 2009)

i think i like that mango green crack too 

one of your own crosses or bought????

either way your one lucky dude 


i guess your a member


----------



## genfranco (Mar 11, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> i think i like that mango green crack too
> 
> one of your own crosses or bought????
> 
> ...


Clones strain from the medical shop... But i cloned it off the guy that bought the plants...LOL... SO free strain. Gonna have to get some more of them... He still has all the moms going. 

His outdoor ones ended up being big o colas.... Soon well see how 6 different strains do outdoors... Ill be doing as much topping and supercropping as i see fit... But im planning on going Big!


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 11, 2009)

thats all i got to say again lol​


----------



## genfranco (Mar 12, 2009)

lol... you want me to use that picture on my avi or what man..LOL...


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 12, 2009)

sorry for posting it twice but it summed up what i had to say perfectly lol


----------



## EdsGarden (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Franco, here's an update on my Mandala strains. The females are kicking some butt. Kalichakra and Safari are both in flower and looking great. The only downside is that 2 of 2 Mandala #1 and 8 mile high came up male so I started a new round. I'll keep you posted. I should be about 6 weeks from Harvest on the Kali and Safari.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 13, 2009)

EdsGarden said:


> Hey Franco, here's an update on my Mandala strains. The females are kicking some butt. Kalichakra and Safari are both in flower and looking great. The only downside is that 2 of 2 Mandala #1 and 8 mile high came up male so I started a new round. I'll keep you posted. I should be about 6 weeks from Harvest on the Kali and Safari.



Man sucks about the males.... your not gonna keep a male around to get some seeds?... I was thinking of getting into that this time around. 

I have 6 8 miles high seedlings so im hoping for at least 3 females.... keep on growin man!


----------



## EdsGarden (Mar 13, 2009)

I want to try some breeding too (so at least I always have a stash of seeds) but in the last 3 months out of 14 seeds planted in 5 different strains, only 3 have turned up female. If I saved all that male pollen I would become a sperm bank. Right now I have some Western Winds pollen put away to breed with the Mandala strains.

peace and keep growin at your end too


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 14, 2009)

damn that must suck...

3 fems i wouldnt even pollinate one branch through fear of seeding the other 2 fems there


----------



## slamminsalmon (Mar 15, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Thx Bro...
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope so man. IM getting a little miffed at the lost space under the plant... I need like two lights under... LOL



are you gonna top em, and let some underneath grow a little more? i think you have done that in the past, i just dont remember lol.

your grow is inspirational my friend, i hope to be doing some of the training and cropping like you have done.

i havent been updating much, but i think if my thread got more attention i probably would. so check out my grow, its in my sig.

good growing to you!


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Franco,

hows it been going.

as you can see I haven't been on at all in like
the past 3 weeks. Its been all about school, school and more

school. Just had a mid-term and currently working on 3 projects
due in the next two weeks. 

How are the grow progressing? I see you guys were talking about
pollinating for seeds? I never really understood how you get pollen

from males...

How does that work?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 18, 2009)

lol getting the pollen is easy enough its getting the genetics you want thrue back crossing or feminising that gets complicated. 

but pollinating is easy 

yes you need a male unless your breeding fems via stress or rhodelization 

simple pollintions are done by letting a male mature and putting the pollen on a female plant.. after this is done is when you generally start stabilizing and breeding for the traits you wnt. but to do a simple pollination just get a male and a female move them way away from your other fems dont want them getting seed..

another way is to let a male mature and just use a paint brush or a bag and put the polen on a bud (make sure its not gonna touch other parts of itself or other plants. 

its not really that hard as i said. except if your refining and stabililizing your cross.

the reason being the plants will all get different characteristics due to the different genetics in each one.. what were doing when we stabilize a breed is cross breeding and back tracking with plants that have the characteristics we want..


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Mar 18, 2009)

What is "rhodelization"

never heard of that before. so when the male pollen sacks are mature
do you just sorta crack them open and get the pollen to put in the bag
or put on the paintbrush?



Jester88 said:


> lol getting the pollen is easy enough its getting the genetics you want thrue back crossing or feminising that gets complicated.
> 
> but pollinating is easy
> 
> ...


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 18, 2009)

rhodelozations for breeding fem seeds. ya let them over ripen (the females that is) and get a few male bananas appear.. then pollinate another fem with that pollen and get female seeds 

how to pollinate
depends how you go about it. but yes ya got the idea.

just get the pollen ito some sort of container and then apply it to a bud on a female (ya can even just stick the branch in a bag and shake it a little if thats what tickles ya fancy).. 

*heres a good way to pollinate tho its fdd2blk's method..*
Seed production. a tutorial

hope this helps


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Mar 18, 2009)

wow.

thanks jest.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 18, 2009)

no probs 

hope it helps.


----------



## bluetick (Mar 19, 2009)

That is the longest damn post I've ever seen in here. Even subcool didn't have a post that long. Couldn't you just post a link? Anyways good information but gosh.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

ummm now i can cos i decided to make it neater and start a thread 

here ill fix it
breeding seeds


----------



## slamminsalmon (Mar 20, 2009)

i almost quoted it to be a dink lol


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah i didnt expect it to be so long at first but i ended up finding some good info 

again sorry gen


----------



## slamminsalmon (Apr 15, 2009)

franco must be so blazed right now.

dood when you can find the keyboard check out the link in my sig. i got 32 cuttings in 6 weeks!


----------



## genfranco (May 5, 2009)

OMG-

So whats up everyone. I dont really know how long its been... but all i know is that im half way into the next batch of ladies... my outdoor is looking nice and bushy.

The problem was that my POS laptop broke down and it took bestbuy this long to have it fixed.. Motherboard and cpu had to be replaced and it took them forever!

So im back in the circuit peeps... Ill finish updating pics asap and all... But for now i just wanted to let you all know that i got 1 8 Miles high female out of 6 seeds that i germ'd. 1, 8 miles high flowering.... but i made clones so ill be ok ....


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)

Wow it has been ages mate, glad that ur not busted or anything like that. Unlucky on the fem rate on 6 seeds but u only need one female. Cant wait for the pics update lol, got me chair and am skinning up as we speak/type lol.


----------



## genfranco (May 5, 2009)

No problem man . Im trying to get some pics going right now. Shame i didnt take allot of them vegging... But then again... I think im passed the week by week updates.. LOL.. maybe not.. LOL


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)

lol i hear that, just show the best bits lol


----------



## welsh wizz (May 5, 2009)

Good to have you back gen, you got one of them laptops from china parts take for ever on the slow boat hehehaha.


----------



## genfranco (May 5, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Good to have you back gen, you got one of them laptops from china parts take for ever on the slow boat hehehaha.


No kiddin man... It just seemed like it was forever... They still didnt fix everything on the damn thing. But o well at least im up and running again.


----------



## genfranco (May 5, 2009)

So i would like to present to you peeps my new ladies. 
2 purples and 1 8 miles high for us to inspect. 
Ill keep it short:

here are the pics..


       
First time im growing purprs that actually look purple.... Yeah Baby!


----------



## Tatan (May 5, 2009)

Very cool looking plants congrats


----------



## dontpanicorganic (May 5, 2009)

lookin sick... check out my tangerine dj short flo journal..


----------



## slamminsalmon (May 5, 2009)

they are looking good man! im at about 3 weeks into flower on the grow in my sig. the rest are going outdoors!


was wondering where you went, cuz i wanted to ask you about your super cropping, and your opinions on it. if you check out the plants in veg ive bent most of em. shit makes em grow like nuts!


----------



## genfranco (May 7, 2009)

Hello all, 

So i got around to taking pix of the outdoor for 2009 ...here are the first pix....these plants are about a month to 1 1/2 old....probably less..who cares...LOL... they will not be coming down till October.... 


Pix:


----------



## slamminsalmon (May 7, 2009)

awwwwww yeah


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 8, 2009)

whatup general?? how ya bin doin ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 8, 2009)

very beautiful garden u got there


----------



## genfranco (May 8, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> whatup general?? how ya bin doin ?


Wassup Cheetah!.. 

Ive been doing good man.. Just got the laptop back so im back online!... LOL.. its kinda funny now but... In 1 week both my laptop and my ps3 died. Worst luck ever!



cheetah2007 said:


> very beautiful garden u got there



Thanks man..!.. Well see if they get enough sun to do anything...


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2009)

Howq secluded is ur garden franco? Do u have to set up any kinda burgerler alarm?


----------



## farmer frank (May 9, 2009)

View attachment 411916i just dont know were to ask this an get an answer sory for off topic but did ne1 use that co2 boost bucket ?


----------



## Jester88 (May 9, 2009)

dunno but you can get powder that makes co2 from a lot of hydro shops. apparently there pretty good for smaller grows.

i know thats not really wat you asked sorry


----------



## genfranco (May 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> Howq secluded is ur garden franco? Do u have to set up any kinda burgerler alarm?


pretty good man... i had to place it around the side of the house so people dont have good eyes on it..... the corn was strategically planted to provide a cover also... But mr west im not worried cause im legal....

Burglar alarm?.... LOL... hows 3 dogs with an attitude?


----------



## welsh wizz (May 12, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Burglar alarm?.... LOL... hows 3 dogs with an attitude?


 
Thats £10 you owe me mr west lol.
He said a big gun I said dogs. Thanks gen!


----------



## genfranco (May 12, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Thats £10 you owe me mr west lol.
> He said a big gun I said dogs. Thanks gen!


Oh ... well he asked What i use for alarm. The big guns are for what i use to end their life... dun dun dun...lol


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (May 13, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Oh ... well he asked What i use for alarm. The big guns are for what i use to end their life... dun dun dun...lol



lmao. what up gen?

long time no chat...

guess what. i finally got a few plants started! yay!
h


----------



## genfranco (May 13, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> lmao. what up gen?
> 
> long time no chat...
> 
> ...



Sweet! About time there kitty... wheres the link?


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing GF, wheres the linkage purplekitty?


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (May 16, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Sweet! About time there kitty... wheres the link?



no journal yet. I have a few plants outside, and I am working on
getting my set-up all finished.

My boyfriend and I are both starting our grows. I'm doing a semi-stealth
closet grow in rubbermaids (cfls), and my boyfriend is doing a closet grow with
a 400 w hps.

Sucks we don't live together, I am thinking we might just both share
a journal. I dunno.

Its like....we both are having seperate grows because we don't live
together, but its like, we both own both of the grows. Sharing is caring!


----------



## genfranco (May 22, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> no journal yet. I have a few plants outside, and I am working on
> getting my set-up all finished.
> 
> My boyfriend and I are both starting our grows. I'm doing a semi-stealth
> ...



well lady, good luck with your cfl grow. I have seen some decent bud come out of those tubs... But nothing like the density of the hps.... 

You know what though. I use this flower hardening stuff called "humbolt's own Gravity" ... I bet it would work wonders with the cfls....


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2009)

Ello Gen mate just dropin in to say HIGH>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## genfranco (May 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> Ello Gen mate just dropin in to say HIGH>>>>>>>>>>>>



Whatup brotha!... Just about to finish another 3... these months just fly these days!


----------



## genfranco (May 22, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Oh ... well he asked What i use for alarm. The big guns are for what i use to end their life... dun dun dun...lol




I feel bad... cause mr west has been with me for long enough to where he has seen that im into fire arms.... 

member this pic?








But mr west... Im sorry you lost that bet, But you should have known that no firearm tells you someones coming... LOL


OK ok ... i tried...LOL


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2009)

Nice piece. Most gunlike thing ive handeled is a .22 Air rifel pellet gun lmao massive recoil lol.


----------



## genfranco (May 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> Nice piece. Most gunlike thing ive handeled is a .22 Air rifel pellet gun lmao massive recoil lol.


OH my!... really? thats crazy to think about it. I mean if i didnt have all the experiences ive had with guns in my life?... I mean... LOL

To the pot!


----------



## genfranco (May 25, 2009)

the bud shots of the greencrack and hashberry cured buds i have left.... time to cut some more shit down....LOL









oh .... group shot...


----------



## wannabee (May 25, 2009)

genfranco said:


> the bud shots of the greencrack and hashberry cured buds i have left.... time to cut some more shit down....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
this is really luscious looking bud, i'll definitely keep trying to learn from you. thanks


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2009)

yummy genfranco, got my juices flowing anyweay


----------



## genfranco (May 26, 2009)

I just noticed with that pic that im being a little rough with my weed. See how many tops are knocked off?


----------



## welsh wizz (May 26, 2009)

You never been proper shooting mr west I wouldent be with out my goose gun & skeet shot guns used to have a 4/10 till the wife gave up shooting, never fired a hand gun like gens though.


----------



## slabhead (May 27, 2009)

waz up gen? checking in to see how your 09 grow is a going. I sure do admire that nice fenced garden, beats the hell outta guerrilla farming. I'm getting started....done killed one big hog in one of my plots. yep walked right up on him....and made sausage


----------



## nunpuncher (May 27, 2009)

For some reason the white widows that I have had experience with seemed to do the same once they got to a decent size. Never had a problem with them... never found out why.
In fact.. we have 1 white widow outdoors now doing the same thing.


----------



## genfranco (May 27, 2009)

slabhead said:


> waz up gen? checking in to see how your 09 grow is a going. I sure do admire that nice fenced garden, beats the hell outta guerrilla farming. I'm getting started....done killed one big hog in one of my plots. yep walked right up on him....and made sausage


that will make a whole lot of sausage man... gotta love the thrill of the guerilla growing though, Good luck man. 




nunpuncher said:


> For some reason the white widows that I have had experience with seemed to do the same once they got to a decent size. Never had a problem with them... never found out why.
> In fact.. we have 1 white widow outdoors now doing the same thing.


?? same as what... ??


----------



## genfranco (Jun 2, 2009)

So I noticed that although I have been taking pictures of the plants.... I haven't been uploading them or posting them on the growth of this month....

Here they are on 5-5 09 

  


And then here they are on 5-25-09 


   


I have really high hopes for this new strain. OF course nice mandala genes on these ladies. 

I think ill end up buying all of the mandala line sooner or later.

Right now in my outdoor grow i have 3 of the mandala strains there ... plus a purp , hindu kush and goo

Ill post some pics of the outdoor probably later on... Im taking a nap in a bit...LOL..


----------



## wannabee (Jun 2, 2009)

OMG! Those are just beautiful!!!! No two ways about it. I'd love to get the results you do. My fem Brainstorm seedling is doing fairly well, don't want to ruin it. After the disastrous lowryder 2 plants, i'm wondering if i can pull it off. switched over to soil - gonna try training it. do you just top or fim? notice that fimming seems kind of complicated.

i tried to set up my 6" fan on my 400 w but I've got to find a wider tent. 

Anyway, those look so great and i'm wondering if Attitude sells the Mandala seeds, don't remember seeing them.


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2009)

Lovely genfranco mate, loving that mandala lushness to em. I got 2 satori and 2 saari mix seedlings a few weeks old lol


----------



## genfranco (Jun 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> Lovely genfranco mate, loving that mandala lushness to em. I got 2 satori and 2 saari mix seedlings a few weeks old lol



hell yeah mr west... I still havent grow satori... im loving the pheno i got from the safari mix... ill post a pic in a minute of the bushes...LOL


----------



## genfranco (Jun 3, 2009)

wannabee said:


> OMG! Those are just beautiful!!!! No two ways about it. I'd love to get the results you do. My fem Brainstorm seedling is doing fairly well, don't want to ruin it. After the disastrous lowryder 2 plants, i'm wondering if i can pull it off. switched over to soil - gonna try training it. do you just top or fim? notice that fimming seems kind of complicated.
> 
> i tried to set up my 6" fan on my 400 w but I've got to find a wider tent.
> 
> Anyway, those look so great and i'm wondering if Attitude sells the Mandala seeds, don't remember seeing them.


Not sure man... I buy them directly from mandala when they open. You gotta catch them in the early year... they sell out on these strains... this year i think some didn't even make it to the resellers.... No wonder though. You can tell im a Big Fan of these people. And NO i am not affiliated with them in any way shape or form...LOL.. 

As far as top or fim... 

I like to do both... BUt most of the time i just top 2 or 3 times early on... 

I have to say a nice fim a week or 2 before flowering turns out very nice. 

Its all on how much room you have. Good luck bro


----------



## genfranco (Jun 3, 2009)

So.... Its has been a while since i put anything up as far as pictures on my outdoor. I believe the last ones i posted were of 5-7-09 and since then i have had to pull out 3 of them. I placed a 8 miles high clone, a goo clone, and a hindu kush clone in there place and they are doing great. 

Both of the mandala genes safari mix and the hashberry bounced back from flowering pretty good. I mean they went back to single blade leaves and worked themselves back up. At this point im getting nice even 3 pointed leafs so they seem to be coming back strong. 

So it leaves us with the experiment.... The purples one that went into flower and is trying to revert... yet its still making bud... soo.. its growing single bladed leaves AND budding and the same time. wierdes thing... but here are the pics. Im sure youll be able to decifer which is which...lol


----------



## genfranco (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 4, 2009)

That plant is giving you the Vs gen, thats what comes when you mess them around.


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe its giving a peace sign to try and calm gen down and chill him out man.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jun 4, 2009)

definitely a peace sign!

sup franco. not much going on, waiting for a hashberry seedling to show sex. ill get a pic of it up in a day or two, its a beauty!

garden looks terrific, do you need an indentured servant?


----------



## genfranco (Jun 4, 2009)

Whats up guys... Yeah i know the two big ones are the last two that went through the light stress.... But they are just so big and bushy that i cant see myself pull them. lol

plus they are starting to grow 3 tip leaves now.... so they are starting....

You guys should see how the 8 miles high is glicening...LOL.... the problem is that im not sure when i started flowering. So im going all on trichs this time around... im thinking 25% amber at most. 

i did 45 -50% before with the hashberry and all i would do is pass out..... lol


Im thinking ill take some good close up before i pull them down...


----------



## genfranco (Jun 4, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


> definitely a peace sign!
> 
> sup franco. not much going on, waiting for a hashberry seedling to show sex. ill get a pic of it up in a day or two, its a beauty!
> 
> garden looks terrific, do you need an indentured servant?


No i know man... those genes .. I mean its soo strong. Sweet on the pics...


A servant... I cant feed them all.. lol. I got 3 kids and a wife man... I got all the help i need. LOL thanks for the offer though.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jun 5, 2009)

c'mon no balls!


----------



## genfranco (Jun 5, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


> c'mon no balls!


dont you just love how strong they look... how many popped up again?


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jun 5, 2009)

only had one seed!


ive been having my close female friends come in and send it female love vibes.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 5, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


> only had one seed!
> 
> 
> ive been having my close female friends come in and send it female love vibes.



there ya go ... tell them that if they rub some "juice" on it that it will make them females... but that the juice cannot touch fingers... it has to be placed directly on leaves off her.....and film it...LOL...


----------



## genfranco (Jun 5, 2009)

too much ?


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2009)

genfranco said:


> too much ?


just a tad there genfranco mate, cuz u and i both know itll works if applyed by fingers as long as they someone elses fingers lol


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jun 6, 2009)

i usually just point to there girls vajay, and then point to my plant.

but you might be onto something franco.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 6, 2009)

roflmao... you guys are fucking funny.


----------



## slabhead (Jun 6, 2009)

Man those clones make some bushes huh? Looking good genfranco, I can't wait to see some buds on those girls. "I wish they all could be California girls." LOL, you guys have it made...


----------



## genfranco (Jun 8, 2009)

slabhead said:


> Man those clones make some bushes huh? Looking good genfranco, I can't wait to see some buds on those girls. "I wish they all could be California girls." LOL, you guys have it made...


Whats going on slabhead... You know there is always room for more in california... Get a card and live free


----------



## genfranco (Jun 8, 2009)

So i guess i never updated but i ended up pulling that greencrack that was in the front that wouldnt revert back... I mean it kept growing and budding but the growth was very slow...Blah Blah Blah... anywayz... replaced it with (i think) a purp if not its a goo well see soon enough...LOL... nice little bonzai tree starting... here are th epics ladies and gents.

  


OK well goood luck to all... ill be trying to take some cool pics of the 8 miles high with the supermacro mode to see the trichs... i do have a loupe but i feel like being artsy!...LOL

i guess the ladies make good models..


----------



## slabhead (Jun 9, 2009)

Man I get a kick out of you guys. Tilling up the backyard. Gettin clones at the convenience store, Planting right under the neighbors noses. LOL, I'd be in fucking prison fo sho...LOL Can't wait to see how the 8 Mile High turns out.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 9, 2009)

slabhead said:


> Man I get a kick out of you guys. Tilling up the backyard. Gettin clones at the convenience store, Planting right under the neighbors noses. LOL, I'd be in fucking prison fo sho...LOL Can't wait to see how the 8 Mile High turns out.


Move to cali and get a card bud... its good livin out here.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 9, 2009)

the close up pics of the trichs didnt come out... about 85% milky... not even 2 % amber ...


----------



## genfranco (Jun 9, 2009)

well I got one trichs pic going. Its a close up from a regular shot that doesn't look half bad.... see?


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## genfranco (Jun 10, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


>


Holly shit...LOL... I love that motherscrather... and his sister...LOL


----------



## slabhead (Jun 10, 2009)

yep, still milky but looking sweet. That pic was taken with what mp size? It turned out amazing indeed. My crappy camera won't take very good close ups.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jun 10, 2009)

if your camera doesnt have a stabilizer a good trick is setting the camera flat. something to mimic the use of a tripod. then take 5 or 6 shots, trying to focus on different spots of the plant. i used to have an old 2.9mp and took fine pics. also, if it has a flower option use it.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 10, 2009)

slabhead said:


> yep, still milky but looking sweet. That pic was taken with what mp size? It turned out amazing indeed. My crappy camera won't take very good close ups.


my new model canon point and shoot... sx10IS 20x optical zoom baby... super macro mode and all the goodies in one little 400 +or- a few $$ 










slamminsalmon said:


> if your camera doesnt have a stabilizer a good trick is setting the camera flat. something to mimic the use of a tripod. then take 5 or 6 shots, trying to focus on different spots of the plant. i used to have an old 2.9mp and took fine pics. also, if it has a flower option use it.



Got it bud... thanks it has macro and super macro modes.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jun 16, 2009)

if thats your camera? wut are you taking your pictures with!? MINDFUCK!!!

btw https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/204238-slamminsalmons-hashberry-400-a.html#post2620111

check it out, we will know if its a lady or not in a few weeks!


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jun 16, 2009)

genfranco said:


> well I got one trichs pic going. Its a close up from a regular shot that doesn't look half bad.... see?



DAMN!!!!!

Those are NICE!!!

What type of ventilation you got going on Gen?

Hows it been?


----------



## genfranco (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Purpkitty, Thanks for the reaction..LOL... 
as far as my ventilation id say it works great but its pretty cheap. 

for intakes im Pushing from 2 8 inch duct fans from Homedepot...

for out: I have 3x 4" muffin fans attached to the ducting. 2 at the hood and 1 above it sucking old hot air out of it. 

I have no cO2 so my intakes are on 24x7... and my outs are on when the lights come on. There is enough suction with those 3 muffin fans that the tent sucks in, Negative pressure is a good sign that more air is leaving than entering..LOL


here is a pic of the hood setup. If you look closely you can see 2 fans in there. 









also here is a quick pic explaining what i tried to write.


----------



## wannabee (Jun 19, 2009)

genfranco, you need to change your avatar again...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking great.

I wanted to know because my boyfriend just got a grow tent and I'm trying to help him with the ventilation.

For some odd reason Wal-mart or Target didn't have the little
4" muffin fans. that we wanted.

So we are trying to throw something together with computer 
fans.

He has 5- 60mmX60 computer fans and 1- 120mm computer fan
but we need more ventilation.

We are still searching for a good store that sells the small fans.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jun 22, 2009)

hey franco, hope your grows are going great!

would you mind swinging by my thread to take a look at my latest picture? https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/204238-slamminsalmons-hashberry-400-a.html#post2642960

just trying to sex my plant, it has preflowers, that look ballsy but i want more opinions. thanks!


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 22, 2009)

wannabee said:


> genfranco, you need to change your avatar again...


i like his current avatar lol.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 23, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


> hey franco, hope your grows are going great!
> 
> would you mind swinging by my thread to take a look at my latest picture? https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/204238-slamminsalmons-hashberry-400-a.html#post2642960
> 
> just trying to sex my plant, it has preflowers, that look ballsy but i want more opinions. thanks!



Checked it out man and yeah its def a male. Are you gonna make some seeds? I should have gotten some male pollen out of this 8 miles high..but i still have 6 seeds of that..LOL.. 

Sorry about the male .... lot more work now to enjoy that strain... put it could be bad ass for crosses ya know.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 23, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> Looking great.
> 
> I wanted to know because my boyfriend just got a grow tent and I'm trying to help him with the ventilation.
> 
> ...



Sorry it took a while kitty... Search muffin fans online... 

mine are these exact ones... 









Just member to buy the 2 pin cable for it....


you can find others i beleave that are already wired... just search on the web for muffin fans.... on these i bought the 2 pin cables... then i daisy chained 2 to 1 plug (i actually used an old lamps plug..lol.. but you can buy the plugs at home depot too....LOL


although in that website they have these other ones that are double the cfm.. 200... i bet they are louder though... if you dont care about the noise ...get these instead.... (although i dont have a problem with my 2 102 cfm fans... ) 

http://www.weirdstuff.com/cgi-bin/item/18097


----------



## genfranco (Jun 23, 2009)

So i cut down the ladies and trimmed them up.. they have been drying for 10 hrs or so... I guess i could take some pics of them dryin... But lately i have been feeling too lazy to do anything!!!.. LOL.. 

ok ..some pics coming in a few.. LOL


----------



## genfranco (Jun 23, 2009)

OK so pics of them in jars n such will follow soon.

These are the buds drying in my home made drying chamber...LOl...

Hi tech eh..?


  


I also took some pics of the rest of the indoor op... hehehe


 

2 Mango Green crack clones finally coming back. 

and the new flowering ladies 

3 x 8 miles high and 3 x purps. 

Ill update pics of the outdoor tomorrow ... maybe... LOL


​


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2009)

looks nice mate, how much u recon on each plant?


----------



## genfranco (Jun 23, 2009)

mr west said:


> looks nice mate, how much u recon on each plant?


I have to say that i wasnt too happy with the purps ... i mean compared to the density of the 8mh


you know i never weigh my shit man...LOL.. it never makes it 

Id say the purps probably 1 to 1 1/2 ..maaaayyybe 2 OZ each... and thats a stretch... the 1 8 miles high plant probably gave me 2 closer to 3 .... no probably 2 ... lol... i cant say... LOL


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 23, 2009)

A better question is; how long will that last you?


----------



## slabhead (Jun 23, 2009)

It depends huh?


----------



## genfranco (Jun 24, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> A better question is; how long will that last you?


it has never lasted me even 65 days... LOL


----------



## genfranco (Jun 24, 2009)

slabhead said:


> It depends huh?



I know... luckily he cant open jars... LOL


----------



## genfranco (Jun 24, 2009)

Not nearly as much as i need for 2 months.


​


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 24, 2009)

sorry if ya answered this already 

but hows the smoke, give us the genfranco verdict


----------



## wannabee (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks for changing your avatar. nice harvest, tasty.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yay.

Those are the ones we have!!!!

So far there is 1- 120 fan.

5 60X60mm fans,

and 2 80X80mm fans. 

I think this should be enough. Now we only need an oscillating fan. 

=)

So excited.

I got mine from ebay for like $4.50 a piece.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 26, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> Yay.
> 
> Those are the ones we have!!!!
> 
> ...



frankengrowroom.... there the best ... just make sure you dont burn the place down eh... the connections... nice and tight... nice thick wire ... god now im all worried...lol


----------



## genfranco (Jun 26, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> sorry if ya answered this already
> 
> but hows the smoke, give us the genfranco verdict


hehehe... i love them both.. great head highs... but before you know it your falling asleep..wtf?? it wasnt even that much amber maybe 20-30%.... I can hang with the kushes at the store n shit... but with what i grow i always go to sleep... WTF!!!

So i just have to have a lot of fun while im awake...ya dig? lol



wannabee said:


> thanks for changing your avatar. nice harvest, tasty.


your welcome...

avatar was too much?... never really asked why but i figured some religouse stuff.... Dont worry i love him for giving me MJ. 

thanks for the kind words... ill try and get some cured closeups LOL


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 29, 2009)

hey dude how ya bin doin?


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> hey dude how ya bin doin?




Yo cheetah man i keep missing u lol


----------



## genfranco (Jul 7, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> hey dude how ya bin doin?



WHatup man... dealing with my Pitbull man.. he killed my corn and my hindu kush plant but what can i do. I placed another purp outside to at least get some bud out of it but it is soo small compared to the rest...LOL..

other than that man everything has been great... indoor is a little hot right now so we got the slow growin... 

Ill have to update the pics asap...


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2009)

tough luck bout ya dog gen, is the hindu kush totaly wrecked?


----------



## genfranco (Jul 7, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> sorry if ya answered this already
> 
> but hows the smoke, give us the genfranco verdict



ok bro..

So now that i feel it has had at least wha?.. 2 weeks cure or something..LOL

I am loving them both!... At first the purps wasnt all that to write home about... a little fluffy and felt like it had a strange smell... fruity...but a little sour... made you think there was somethin in it...LOL..

But then after a few weeks the smell is straight candy and the high is great..


As far as the 8 miles high goes.. I love it... i like it more than the hashberry... gives you more of that punch in the front of the forehead ya know? i have to be carefull this time around case ...well.. there are two OD effects... hehehe... 1 you pass out after a few bowl too many..LOL.

or 2.. I find myself being spacey..I have always been a very centered person and it has taken me a few weeks trying to get used to it for me to even sit her and type out a book...LOL.. but yeah.. I find myself staring at a plant outside or bugs.. I think as far as trippy visuals i would say it just makes your eyes hazy enough to make it seems brighter. Ya dig? dont know if that makes sense...LOL


----------



## genfranco (Jul 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> tough luck bout ya dog gen, is the hindu kush totaly wrecked?



oh yeah bud... lol... my fault because i had been given him scraps from the garden... I guess he liked the hindu smell just a little too much LOL. 

Ima take some pics of the outdoor right now man.. give me like 10 min..


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2009)

ok im jus makin my night time b4 bed joint lol so ill be here 15 or so lol


----------



## genfranco (Jul 7, 2009)

Here are the pics... as you can see the little one is new... damn dog..LOL...well see how it does compared.... Man that hindu kush was as big as the other two in the front man.... 


Pics of the bad Evil DOG ...LOL... Na I love the little guy!




    

yeah i kinda like him...LOL


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jul 7, 2009)

if it wasnt for my dog, id have killed a human being by now lol


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 7, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


> if it wasnt for my dog, id have killed a human being by now lol


lmao!!!

I had to fence my veggie garden because of our husky.
she would have eaten and dug up everything if i didn't
fence it.

plus our doberman would have kept shitting on it.
haha. seriously. had a veggie garden a few years back
and he would literally shit all over my pumpkin plants. 

i dunno whats with him and shitting over there, but now he
can't. hehe.


----------



## genfranco (Jul 7, 2009)

lol.. dogs... fencing the garden... i guess it is things we have to do.


----------



## Quickee (Jul 7, 2009)

im so jealous i want and outdoor garden sooo bad...it gets to damn hot


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 8, 2009)

me and my dog both share a passion for this beautiful plant.

no shit he quite often goes out to look at the babies with and without me. he only likes good shit too lol.

he looks like an awsome dog bro. well done



Quickee said:


> im so jealous i want and outdoor garden sooo bad...it gets to damn hot


grow geurilla style. you can also plant when the seasons nearly over with some straina and pull off an outdoor SoG if ya wanted. AK47 is good for this FYI

people gotta be some nosy mother fuckers to be spotting a small plant or 6 situated in the right spot


----------



## growmonkey (Jul 8, 2009)

I wonder if the three leaf issue is a result of stress? Have you been watching the PH of the soil?


----------



## genfranco (Jul 9, 2009)

so roflma.... i dont know i just thought id hit it up!... what up peeps!


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 9, 2009)

Quickee said:


> im so jealous i want and outdoor garden sooo bad...it gets to damn hot


 why can't you???

I live in SoCal where the summer days are over
100 everyday.

My garden is thriving. well, except the tomatoes. Gotta
get some eggshells because they have a calcium def.


----------



## slabhead (Jul 9, 2009)

sup Franco? Bet after he grows up that garden will be well protected. Yeah, I'd gone for the kush myself.


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2009)

mornin gen mate hows it goin? I would feed ya dogie b4 takijng him up the patch lol.


----------



## genfranco (Jul 21, 2009)

Not much happening but growth right now... nevertheless here is an update pic.... 









 PS. The little purples replacement that i had planted for the kush plant that my dog eat hasnt grown much... I think it was set out too late and/or being blocked by its older sisters..they only get about 5 hrs of good strong sun.... if that... we will see...​


----------



## genfranco (Jul 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> mornin gen mate hows it goin? I would feed ya dogie b4 takijng him up the patch lol.


I hear ya westy... Ive been a little down becuase of it ... not following my wifes words of wisdom that tell me that i still have 5 big bushes coming... sooo... LOL.. I guess i should listen to her more ..LOL

So everything is good man... hating the indoor temps right now... everything is crawling! I even lost some clones cause it was too hot...


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jul 21, 2009)

brings a whole new meaning to the dog days of summer!

good news for me tho. i got 2 sweet tooth clones, and 2 old time moonshine, and a gorilla gold. plus an east coast sour diesel. oh yes, we will be high, oh yes!

unfortunately coupled with the plants, i got a free batch of spider mites! on my way to the urban garden store, to get some neem oil. 

see ya around, and dont let the mutt get you down, im sure he has already done something funny, or cute to redeem himself! plus if he is anything like his master, he cant help himself around the chiba.


----------



## genfranco (Jul 21, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


> brings a whole new meaning to the dog days of summer!
> 
> good news for me tho. i got 2 sweet tooth clones, and 2 old time moonshine, and a gorilla gold. plus an east coast sour diesel. oh yes, we will be high, oh yes!
> 
> ...


Thats just it man.. cant stay mad at my bud for too long... beleave it or not when he saw my total desperation... going after him in the bushes (where normally is dog territory only) i think he got it... hasnt gone to the garden no more... I also have been taking him on runs everyday so he is pretty pooped anyway... He was probably just getting back at me for not taking him out on runs for that week. But your right... he loves the stuff... branches that break off i throw over the fence for him to have... Mixed signals like a mother... He just needs to understand that he can only have some when i give it to him... Kinda like me and the wife..LOL

Edit: totally forgot to say 

Congrats on all the strains man... high is an understatement... Never had to use the stuff but i hear neem oil is what works too.. what is the dilution rate on that stuff?.. i see a few webs on the green crack ladies i brought back in......lol


----------



## genfranco (Jul 21, 2009)

slabhead said:


> sup Franco? Bet after he grows up that garden will be well protected. Yeah, I'd gone for the kush myself.


Sorry man... havent been around for a bit... 

Its exactly what im after bud.. and i hear ya n the kush... it was stinky...


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jul 21, 2009)

dyna gro neem oil calls for 1 and 1/2 teaspoon per quart, and 1/3teas. liquid dish soap. im thinking of initially dunking the plants in a bath them spraying from there. this way i know they get covered. i will spray every couple of days for a few weeks. just be careful they dry some before going back under the light, they may get cooked.

when i was at the shop, the guy talked to me about praying mantis'. i think im gonna use those when i make a room sized garden. says they are cleaner than ladybugs and work quick. also decided to buy the fox farms set of organic ferts, and a ph up & down and test kit! 

dood! i almost look like i know wut im doing!

peace! and i will keep you upto date on a new thread


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 21, 2009)

subscribed.... nice garden


----------



## frix (Jul 21, 2009)

Franco,
You have a nice name and nice plants. are you an avid toker/ grower.

From your Canadian Franco,
Franco


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jul 22, 2009)

normally if i see a post like this i just ignore it, but wow.

i dunno if you are a narc, an idiot, or just a frenchmen.


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## genfranco (Jul 25, 2009)

ROFLMAO... i think he just got excited about the name FRANCO

not knowing that its General Franco after the spanish dictator during the WWII era... oh well...LOL


----------



## slabhead (Jul 25, 2009)

R u an avid toker? <lmao>


----------



## magicbeanz (Jul 25, 2009)

you grow well keep it up.... the fruits of your labour will soon pay off


----------



## genfranco (Jul 26, 2009)

magicbeanz said:


> you grow well keep it up.... the fruits of your labour will soon pay off



thanks allot... my indoor is suffering soo much right now... its like everything just halted... no new growth... no growth at all.... the outdoor though... those are looking bomba!...


----------



## genfranco (Jul 26, 2009)

slabhead said:


> R u an avid toker? <lmao>



I know right... LOL... 

Yes ...not only a toker.. a grower and a recipient of the California MMJ laws...

happy growing.


----------



## genfranco (Jul 26, 2009)

Just a reminder to everyone that grows outdoors....


Use it ... its our best friend


----------



## slabhead (Jul 26, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Just a reminder to everyone that grows outdoors....
> 
> 
> Use it ... its our best friend


 

Amen brother. I just picked up some Spinosad today. Gonna rotate that with my Safer.


----------



## genfranco (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks bro let me know how your plants react to it... you shouldnt see any difference .. and thats what we are after...LOL... 

let me ask you something though... how does it work?.. is it the kind that the bugs have to eat it? or just breath it?.... the bad part about safer is that the bug has to EAT the poisoned bud or plant matter and do its damage with its poop for about a day or so...depending on the size of the caterpillar and how much poison it eats. 

Let me know bud... I think im gonna pick up a bottle of that though...Lol

thanks again bro!

nice stuff... looked it up and this is what it showed...




*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lawn & Garden Spray Spinosad[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*®*[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Concentrate[/FONT]*​

No Odor, Water Based, Kills in Hours, Non-Staining​
*Listed by the Organic Materials Review Institute (OMRI) for use in organic production.*
Controls a broad spectrum of pests, including Fire Ants, caterpillars, fleas, mosquitoes, and many more!​
One pint treats over 2500 Sq. Ft. of Lawn.​
Does not significantly impact beneficial insects.
Available in quart RTS bottles and concentrate.

where you able to find this stuff at a store like homedepot or did you have to order online?


oh look .. that company makes bt too






[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*BT Worm Killer*[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Biological insecticide for control of leaf chewing worms and caterpillars on vegetables, fruits, shade trees and ornamentals.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Can be applied up to the day of harvest.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Selective - will not harm bees and other beneficial insects.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Water-based.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Contains Bacillus Thuringiensis.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Available in pint bottles.[/FONT]


----------



## slabhead (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah I haven't used the spinosad yet but the reviews and info sounds promising. I believe greenthumb was recommending it. I happened to see it on the shelf at my local Lowe's. I even happened to find some Superthrive there. And they started to carry some jugs of nutes but I'm still researching those.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 27, 2009)

Why do the bugs leave my garden alone>>>>???????


----------



## genfranco (Jul 27, 2009)

Look what i found in my plants this evening... Im soo happy.. I just hope that it had lots and lots of brothers and sisters
 











​


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.planetnatural.com/site/praying-mantis-egg-cases.html


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2009)

Aliens have landed . Is he upside down or are ur plants?


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice to see you have a guardian, that must have taken some spotting.


----------



## genfranco (Jul 28, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


> http://www.planetnatural.com/site/praying-mantis-egg-cases.html


thx for the link. ill have to order some egg cases.... 



mr west said:


> Aliens have landed . Is he upside down or are ur plants?


 hehehe yeah he was upside down and i just flipped the picture...LOL... did you know that the praying mantis is the only thing that can rotate its head a complete 360 degrees... it must be an alien..LOL..





welsh wizz said:


> Nice to see you have a guardian, that must have taken some spotting.


funny shit i wouldnt have never seen it if it didnt decide to move from the top and go under the leaf when i cam in the garden... very very smart little critters.... it hid right when i came around...


----------



## genfranco (Jul 28, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Why do the bugs leave my garden alone>>>>???????


lucky? you spray shit with bleach? umm bugs dont like your blood?.. maybe your bushes are too small?... hehehe J/k ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 28, 2009)

genfranco said:


> lucky? you spray shit with bleach? umm bugs dont like your blood?.. maybe your bushes are too small?... hehehe J/k ...


hehe..... no they are small..... got way fucked up cuz I had to move and dude didn't take care of them...... just luck so far as the bugs....  So far all I have seen are lady bugs and praying mantyses........ just passing through,


----------



## genfranco (Jul 28, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> hehe..... no they are small..... got way fucked up cuz I had to move and dude didn't take care of them...... just luck so far as the bugs....  So far all I have seen are lady bugs and praying mantyses........ just passing through,


Well i sure hope you dont have caterpillars... you wont see them till its too late. 

by the time youve seen 1 to 1-1/2 inch worms your shit is ruined.

see what happens is the butterflies/moths come around and lay eggs when your buds are first forming... the buds kinda act like an incubator and grow around the eggs... when those eggs hatch then the little 2 mm worms start eating there way around... usually going UP towards your most precious buds... by the time they have gotten out of your bud and you can see them they have already shit all inside your buds... which then in turn rot your buds...

Im just saying... you wont know till its too late.... so spray early and often. 

good luck!


----------



## slabhead (Jul 28, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Well i sure hope you dont have caterpillars... you wont see them till its too late.
> 
> by the time youve seen 1 to 1-1/2 inch worms your shit is ruined.
> 
> ...


That's the best explanation I've heard in a long time Franco.
That's the way it goes down, no control=the risk of shitty rotten buds. I think this year is gonna be even worse by the number of moths and butterflies I've been seeing.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jul 28, 2009)

with the introduction to neem oil to my grow, i will use it on all my small plants, just as a precaution. stuff works amazing for indoor use. its an all natural way to deter, fungus, molds and insects. my plants love it!

think ill make a thread. about my new on goings!


----------



## genfranco (Jul 29, 2009)

slabhead said:


> That's the best explanation I've heard in a long time Franco.
> That's the way it goes down, no control=the risk of shitty rotten buds. I think this year is gonna be even worse by the number of moths and butterflies I've been seeing.


I hear ya man... Ive been hunting them down... Took a few down with a shovel.... LOL>.. luckly i have a garden next to the plants so i just have to wait til it rests on one of the watermelon leafs or something... then BAM!...lol




slamminsalmon said:


> with the introduction to neem oil to my grow, i will use it on all my small plants, just as a precaution. stuff works amazing for indoor use. its an all natural way to deter, fungus, molds and insects. my plants love it!
> 
> think ill make a thread. about my new on goings!


Im gonna have to check that out... Havent had any spider mites yet (cross my roach clips) so i havent bought any... but i guess if it doesnt hurt the plant and it has benefits like you speak of... then i dont know why i havent been using it all along...LOL

Thanks!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 30, 2009)

Im nnot worried ....... those worms don't like garlic AT ALL


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 3, 2009)

lookin good franco just jumpin in to follow ur thread now. good lookin garden and well spaced out. wish i couldve spaced mine more haha. but im along for the ride

-scribed and rep+


----------



## genfranco (Aug 4, 2009)

So not much of an update.... Just mad as hell... frustrated.... 

Im giving in... my freaking dog... because he seems to be more of a person type of dog (meaning he likes to kick it with humans) than a dog type of dog... He feels like its a good idea to hurl over the fence... and land on my big 5 foot tall 4 foot wide bush...he has done it 3 times in the last weekend and all three times he knows he has done something wrong... takes his beating! and then just chills in the bushes down on the other end of the property.... I just dong get it... He knows its wrong... he knows hes gonna get his ass kicked... and yet he rathers have that attention than the little i was giving him.... i have 2 other dogs outside that do fine... sure they are my older dogs.... but i just never have seen such defiance. LIke i said... its not like he doesnt come tell on himself... 

I spoke it over with the wife and some of my people that have dogs and they agree... even the breeder that i got the pit agreed.... he just wants to be with me... So i have brough him in... he listens great.. just follows me everywhere i go chillin next to me chewing on his bones or something... sleepin.... just chillin.... great dog and i dont want to get rid of it.... but if he is this stuborn... I guess its better than some of the cases the breeder told me about... these dogs seem to be little escape artists... 

Sorry guys/gals... I just had to vent this shit out... here are some pics of the back yard today....

   


P.S.

The Flowering has started on the purps


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 4, 2009)

ya my buddy has a boxer puppy i hooked him up from a breeder and tehy love to jump but u kinda got a lil serious issue so training def will help goodluck! the trees r lookin great! thnx for the update


----------



## slamminsalmon (Aug 5, 2009)

franco the plants still look awesome.

as for the dog, remember he wont learn unless you catch him in the act, other than that, just reinforce the positive. if he is in the garden with you and being good, give him lots of lovin, and treats. as soon as he disobeys, seclude him, not so much punish. if all he wants is to be with you, its the worst punishment he can get.

maybe he is jealous! lol man's best friend, weed or dog. tough choice.

take care man.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 5, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


> franco the plants still look awesome.
> 
> as for the dog, remember he wont learn unless you catch him in the act, other than that, just reinforce the positive. if he is in the garden with you and being good, give him lots of lovin, and treats. as soon as he disobeys, seclude him, not so much punish. if all he wants is to be with you, its the worst punishment he can get.
> 
> ...


exactly my aproach bro... and exactly my thoughts as far as the jealousy... he just wants to be around his master... hes just chillin right now under the table as im getting Hig..... WTF... thats it.... he just wants to get high with me ... lol


----------



## slabhead (Aug 5, 2009)

poor pot puppy, he just wants to help

[youtube]eqOvkfmcbxs[/youtube]


----------



## genfranco (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello,

I just got back from the MJ store because i dont have shit ready and was stopped at the local winco with my dog Franco and this guy... hehehe.. if it would have been the old days...lol... this skinny white guy with a shaved head is walking across the parking lot... he has a maroon shirt hanging on one side of his chest walking like a cholo towards the sidewalk im standing on.... it felt like i was back in highschool... he just kept looking at me... I was just about to say something ghetto like What the fuck you looking at puto... when i saw his bud leaf tattoo on his arm... I just kinda sat there doing the whole staring contest and he put on his shirt and went inside... the maroon shirt is from the store... winco... so he must work there ya dig... 

anyway... I just thought that maybe... just maybe he was a fellow riu dude that recognized me because of my dog. ... so if your out there dude... sorry i didnt wave you over and just ask you... im trying to get my dog used to humans and taking him out places with lots of noise ... but he is still kinda mean to new people... 

in any case... I go to that winco all the time and now i know what you look like... so if you read this please add a comment so i dont look like a wierdo when i approach you at your work...lol


good luck peeps...


----------



## genfranco (Aug 22, 2009)

guess not..


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 22, 2009)

lol wasnt me...


----------



## grow space (Aug 22, 2009)

hehehe..
Great looking plants man.Doing and looking sweet.



Keep up the splendid work...


----------



## genfranco (Aug 23, 2009)

i guess its better that i wouldnt meet up with peeps on here... Easy way to get your shit stolen...LOL


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Aug 23, 2009)

lol. funny story.

it is irritating when people stare at you, and you just
wanna say "wtf are you lookin at, is there a problem"

hehe.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 23, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> lol. funny story.
> 
> it is irritating when people stare at you, and you just
> wanna say "wtf are you lookin at, is there a problem"
> ...


thanks lady... i just seem to run into the winners.. 

hows the grows?


----------



## genfranco (Aug 23, 2009)

well I have been getting some really nice frosting on the 8 miles and the purps.... The purps are winning as far as frosting... but the 8 miles high is fat as hell..donkey slong for sure. 

here are some pics... hope yall enjoy these buds as much as my eyes doo...

















and the 8 miles high... 















and that is the outdoors these days.


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2009)

the 8 miles high is shorter than i was expecting, what is it bout 5 feet tall?


----------



## slamminsalmon (Aug 24, 2009)

dood! that 2nd to last picture, made it move a little!


----------



## genfranco (Aug 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> the 8 miles high is shorter than i was expecting, what is it bout 5 feet tall?


yeah, they are all short except for the safari ... but that is my bad... not the plants.. I stuck them out there too late... MY dog fucked up the other ones... so they were last minute spares.... I think i can make them taller next year... LOL'


----------



## genfranco (Aug 24, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


> dood! that 2nd to last picture, made it move a little!



made what move..? your salmon? ... LOL


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Aug 25, 2009)

genfranco said:


> thanks lady... i just seem to run into the winners..
> 
> hows the grows?


I had started some plants a couple of weeks ago, but
I'm stupid and didn't tie them up.

The wind knocked over their soft little stems and killed
them. lol. 

Damn. Some I accidentally let dry out.... 

So I'm germing some more today...
I started late because I didn't want them to get too big.
They will be in the veggie garden next to the corn and tomatoes.


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2009)

did u see my bent up safari mix plant in my cheese thread?


----------



## genfranco (Aug 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> did u see my bent up safari mix plant in my cheese thread?


no i missed that one... on my way bud... how you liking it?


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2009)

she aint got much smell of yet to be excited about but she plenty big enough lol


----------



## genfranco (Aug 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> she aint got much smell of yet to be excited about but she plenty big enough lol


you know man... this is my first time flowering the safari... but i am not expecting it to be a real stinky one... hehehe.. not like the kushes in stuff....

all of mandala strains for me so far have been more of a sweet fruity smell than lemony .....

but these safari seeds are supposed to there freeby crosses....so cant really complain too much...

lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah its a shot to nothing its allready more than expected so its all a bonus right lol


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2009)

thats what im thinking....LOL... But i do have high hopes for them... they look like there gonna end nice!

have you ever tried "gravity"? it works great to harden up your buds so there not all airy n shit... get a bottle online and give it a try bro.... just remember to raise the lights up so they dont burn... its like it makes them ultra sensitive to light... really nice!


----------



## slamminsalmon (Sep 2, 2009)

sup man!?

45 more days! 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/236260-slamminsalmons-new-stash-400-otm.html


----------



## genfranco (Sep 6, 2009)

So whats up everyone... I have been pretty busy removing worms out of my plants like crazy. seems like i got it under control right now but i just cant relax.... 

Here are the updated pics... the big plant on the left is a safari mix seed from mandala and finally it has settled down enough to bud good... now lets see if she finishes in time... These poor plants have been through hell and back ...trust me. 





   
Also i have been having a really hard time feeding these plants. They dont seem to get enough. Maybe im over doing it... but dont have any burnt tips... 

Already planing next years!...lol

keep forgetting to get my bubble bags...


----------



## slabhead (Sep 7, 2009)

Hellyeah! Looking great bro. So the pups leaving them alone now?


----------



## genfranco (Sep 7, 2009)

slabhead said:


> Hellyeah! Looking great bro. So the pups leaving them alone now?


Finally.. he has gotten inside the fence a few times but hasnt touched the precious... only the tomatoes n shit.


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking good gen mate, ticket says 12 weeks on the safri, mines at nine at min lol bent over and tied, jus like she likes it lol.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Looking good gen mate, ticket says 12 weeks on the safri, mines at nine at min lol bent over and tied, jus like she likes it lol.


no shit.. 12 weeks... i thought it was just late cause of the dog messing with it... well they are starting to smell pretty freaking good man!...


----------



## genfranco (Sep 9, 2009)

*so check out the maxi picture!!!!!*


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for my new desktop background


----------



## genfranco (Sep 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Thanks for my new desktop background


your welcome man!....


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 9, 2009)

Dont we just love




frosted bud for breakfast.






Makes the whole day worth while


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2009)

They'rr GRRRREEEAAAATTT!! says tony


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 11, 2009)

i like if i could rep ya gen i would lol. gotta spread more love
definitely got jesters seal of approval. i love big plants lol


----------



## genfranco (Sep 12, 2009)

Its Raining! Caterpillar poop is gonna do its damage! 

Tommorrow hopefully is a sunny day and i can post some pics of the trichs... I think these ladies are done... at least some... 

Quick ?... do you guys think i should try to give them at least a few days to dry off... its rainin..


----------



## slabhead (Sep 12, 2009)

That's a tough call. I'd say if you got some more nice days ahead to let them dry out (and watch for mold). But if you think they're done it's your call. Just don't yank them early cause of the rain, it ain't gonna hurt them.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 12, 2009)

im sure u shook em off to get most the water off but id let the sun warm em up and dry out. at least its sunny here i hope so for u as well. lookin forward to see ur harvest!


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 13, 2009)

yup shake them a little
as long as it gets sunny and not so much as humid mold shouldnt be a problem once the rain leaves.

they dont look ready yet IMO. look good though i love big plants
respect


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 14, 2009)

What they like under the scope gen?


----------



## genfranco (Sep 14, 2009)

man oh man.. I woke this morning to rain... the forcast says it will be sunny the next 4 days... but i dont beleave it right now... 

On another note... 

Check out what i just bought right now buds...









$59.98 after shipping... What ya think?

5 gallon 5 bag kit

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320422335947


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2009)

bubble hash here u come lol after u trim ya plants that is. So wot ya gonna do bout the rain? Rain is so dirty round here it leaves the windows boggin mucky.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> bubble hash here u come lol after u trim ya plants that is. So wot ya gonna do bout the rain? Rain is so dirty round here it leaves the windows boggin mucky.


just praying for no mold.... im having bubble dreams right now man...lol


----------



## grow space (Sep 14, 2009)

Haha-some nice bags u brought in-got to get me one of those too...Good luck with that hash making


Nice plants too mate.
keep it up....roll it up....


----------



## slabhead (Sep 14, 2009)

genfranco said:


> man oh man.. I woke this morning to rain... the forcast says it will be sunny the next 4 days... but i dont beleave it right now...
> 
> On another note...
> 
> ...


 



Hell yeah! How is the quality of them genfranco? That's not a bad price for the set.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 14, 2009)

slabhead said:


> Hell yeah! How is the quality of them genfranco? That's not a bad price for the set.


no its not... its an aweseom price for the set... 5 bags?.. 5 gallon bags?.... ebay is the shit man... I dont know the quality yet as i just ordered them. I already got my confirmation email from the seller so it will be on its way... this threads gonna get some hash pics!!!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 14, 2009)

dang pretty good price i think im gonna have to do the same watd u look up on ebay? hashbags?


----------



## genfranco (Sep 15, 2009)

actually bubble bags. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=320422335947


----------



## slabhead (Sep 15, 2009)

I went ahead and ordered some too. Thx for the reference.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 15, 2009)

no prob man....hope you like them


----------



## slamminsalmon (Sep 15, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm bubble hash.

im curious as how it works out? have a particular way? ive seen a few, and all pretty much the same cept for a few little variables. one thing im interested in is if you are using all the leaf? or just the frosted bud trimmings.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 15, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm bubble hash.
> 
> im curious as how it works out? have a particular way? ive seen a few, and all pretty much the same cept for a few little variables. one thing im interested in is if you are using all the leaf? or just the frosted bud trimmings.


I haven't used them yet ... but just from looking at these plants up close. I would say that anything that has crystals/trichs I would keep and cut off anything that didnt have them... Also make sure you dont put stems in there... and if you do you might want to mix in another bucket and then pour the final mush into the bags so you dont damage the screens with hard sticks... at least thats my thinking... LOL


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 15, 2009)

thnx genfranco im gonna check it out prob order sum here quick


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 15, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> thnx genfranco im gonna check it out prob order sum here quick


Doesn't anyone use the gumby method (utube it) to make bubble hash? No bags required.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 15, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Doesn't anyone use the gumby method (utube it) to make bubble hash? No bags required.


I was going to use that method.. but then i wanted different grades. and for $59 dollars i can find out what the differences are...


----------



## genfranco (Sep 15, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> thnx genfranco im gonna check it out prob order sum here quick


your welcome man... I always try and let my RIU peeps know when i find a good deal!


----------



## genfranco (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello all, So I have been wondering if some of my plants are done early or not.. the reason i be leave this could have happened is because the shade goes on the plants by 3 pm... So i think it shortened up the cycle... I have some pretty good shots uploaded and im afraid the best ones got all blurry... 

IN any case i wanted to post these up so you can tell me what you think... the deal is that the crystals on the trim leaves are amber as hell... but the bud crystals/trichs are not at all... check it out! 




   




_Also i found three more pillars just easting away at my ladies... I decided in honor of my ancestor's ways i would turn one of my gate posts into a sacrificial pole... 


_ 








Fuck it... Some close ups! (what, am i saving room?)



























Now, thats better...


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

is that muck stuck to the trichs? Have u looked at em under a scope?


----------



## slabhead (Sep 17, 2009)

Looking nice. Very nice. I see the trim is gonna be good too.


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

feeel kinda bad not saying they look dank as a dank thing in a dank pot marked dank lol. cheesey cheers >>


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 17, 2009)

nice closeups lookin bomb still!


----------



## genfranco (Sep 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> is that muck stuck to the trichs? Have u looked at em under a scope?



you know mr west... I beleave that the brownish shit, now that i have seen it closer is not ON the trichs... Its on the leaf and some of the stem... It must have been the last batch of Safer caterpillar killer poison i put on... ewww 
(i think i mixed it a little strong?)

anyway... thanks for noticing fucker..LOL

P.S.. 





is a Bug... Outdoor Life.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 17, 2009)

slabhead said:


> Looking nice. Very nice. I see the trim is gonna be good too.



Man i cant wait for that... Bubble time!


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2009)

'anyway... thanks for noticing fucker..LOL'

Any time gen mate, thats what friends are for lol


----------



## genfranco (Sep 18, 2009)

hehe exactly brotha... I think im gonna chop one of them down today... running out and the last couple of "tester branches" were real good... just about where i want it. 

lol.. tester *branches*..LOL


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2009)

dunno weather to take the safari mix at the end of the week, it was ten weeks in 12 yesterday but has hardy any trichs and loadsa white hairs lol


----------



## genfranco (Sep 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> dunno weather to take the safari mix at the end of the week, it was ten weeks in 12 yesterday but has hardy any trichs and loadsa white hairs lol


no shit... I think mine is starting to turn... the trichs have come out.. but not as much as the other plants i have... 12 week strain?


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2009)

genfranco said:


> no shit... I think mine is starting to turn... the trichs have come out.. but not as much as the other plants i have... 12 week strain?


posibly, I checked the trichs under a scope earlier and there was some clear cloudy and amber. I recon Ill take her by friday


----------



## slamminsalmon (Sep 19, 2009)

wut do you guys use for a microscope or magnifier? ive had okay luck just taking hi rez pics with my cam in the past. or using a magnifying glass but id rather get a closer look at the resin heads.


also LOL @ tester branches. im not the only one huh? lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2009)

put a few pics of the safari in my cheese thread for ya lights off lol


----------



## slabhead (Sep 20, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Man i cant wait for that... Bubble time!


gonna be good.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> put a few pics of the safari in my cheese thread for ya lights off lol



fuckin sweet man.... THats about what mine have going right now and i thought it was just late man... it better be some stony shit waiting all that time... (im bummed after seeing those pics... how many weeks youve been at it?)

ill try and take some close up of the safari outdoors....


----------



## genfranco (Sep 20, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


> wut do you guys use for a microscope or magnifier? ive had okay luck just taking hi rez pics with my cam in the past. or using a magnifying glass but id rather get a closer look at the resin heads.
> 
> 
> also LOL @ tester branches. im not the only one huh? lol



well i use my camera ... Supermacro mode is nice if you can keep shit still. 

but i always use my handy loupe..





try and get a 16x... if not more of course.


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2009)

I use a 420scope and they cheap as u want.
http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/420_Scope_60100x.cfm?iProductID=4953


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2009)

genfranco said:


> fuckin sweet man.... THats about what mine have going right now and i thought it was just late man... it better be some stony shit waiting all that time... (im bummed after seeing those pics... how many weeks youve been at it?)
> 
> ill try and take some close up of the safari outdoors....



Shes on her 73rd day 12/12 today she was 70 days in pics tho. The tester branch is dry nw and smoks okish, hoping an extra week will bring on the tatse and stone


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179604

That 420 scope is an overpriced version of that microscope with a sticker on it. I can't believe anyone fell for that one hahaha


----------



## genfranco (Sep 21, 2009)

This is what the outdoor safari is looking like.... 
















a little morning sun action of the 8 miles high....









This sucks man... I'm glad I bought the bubble bags cause pretty much every single big bud has some type of damage from the caterpillars... I gotta build me that screenhouse i keep talking about making... fucking lazy ass....LOL

next year for sure!..LOL


----------



## genfranco (Sep 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> I use a 420scope and they cheap as u want.
> http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/420_Scope_60100x.cfm?iProductID=4953



I have never used the 420 scope... but i like something that i dont have to have my eye so close to it to see it... dont know if that makes sense or not... 

this is the best little kit in my opinion... 9 bucks.. 10-20 & 30 x magnification...


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179604
> 
> That 420 scope is an overpriced version of that microscope with a sticker on it. I can't believe anyone fell for that one hahaha


lesss than twenty quids not over priced in my eyes lol.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 21, 2009)

genfranco said:


> This is what the outdoor safari is looking like....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutly beautiful cola with the morning sun hitting it. It's Fat TOO!


----------



## slabhead (Sep 21, 2009)

gf, where did you find those???


----------



## genfranco (Sep 21, 2009)

slabhead said:


> gf, where did you find those???


just click on the pic and it will take you to it my friend..


----------



## genfranco (Sep 21, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Absolutly beautiful cola with the morning sun hitting it. It's Fat TOO!


thanks man... there are soo many pics that are awesome but it shows my house n stuff.. dont like doing that.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 21, 2009)

Whatup Everyone... So check them out... I love how the screens feel to the touch... lol


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 21, 2009)

looks good i still need to order them im just lazy lol


----------



## genfranco (Sep 22, 2009)

So i went out and bought me some soil ... im going to give the roots organic brand a try with a few of the ladies this go and see if i can see a difference.... Figured might as well experiment... 

SO two bags of soil, 1 ffof 1 roots organics... 5, 5-gallon pots... ffof soil from the vegging plants... 






VS







Should we open the bets?

LOL


----------



## slabhead (Sep 22, 2009)

woo hoo, lol. Glad to see they came in. Mine should be here any day. Oh, I got some of those little loupes coming too. LOL, now stop that!!!


----------



## genfranco (Sep 22, 2009)

slabhead said:


> woo hoo, lol. Glad to see they came in. Mine should be here any day. Oh, I got some of those little loupes coming too. LOL, now stop that!!!


nice bro ... youll love how handy thouse loupes are man. and you dont have to tear the plant off and put it on a table either... Good luck!


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 22, 2009)

You should try a mix of the two on a couple plants too just to see how that would do


----------



## genfranco (Sep 22, 2009)

Well I did it... the work


Transplanted them and supercropped them... 


From








TO









To









Havent taken the clones yet...maybe tomorrow. 

happy growing. 


​


----------



## genfranco (Sep 22, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> You should try a mix of the two on a couple plants too just to see how that would do


I did that on the last one...  5 ladies ..2 / 2 / 1 lol

The Orange Bucket.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool dude, i am looking forward to see the results
Keep up the sweet work


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 22, 2009)

GenFranco, You're obviously an experienced super-cropper, so I have a question. 

It it necessary to make the bends on the woody (fibrous) part of the stem, so that it doesn't snap off completely? I've only tried this a couple times, and soon found myself yelling 4 letter words, so I must me doing something wrong. lol


----------



## genfranco (Sep 22, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> GenFranco, You're obviously an experienced super-cropper, so I have a question.
> 
> It it necessary to make the bends on the woody (fibrous) part of the stem, so that it doesn't snap off completely? I've only tried this a couple times, and soon found myself yelling 4 letter words, so I must me doing something wrong. lol




hehehe... Sorry man... A good thing to do if you want to go down lower ...Like i do is use a pair of pliers. once you are able to use that tool to make it nice and flat.. then a little pinch above and a little pinch below and bam... bends over no problem without snapping.... 

Good luck


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 22, 2009)

genfranco said:


> hehehe... Sorry man... A good thing to do if you want to go down lower ...Like i do is use a pair of pliers. once you are able to use that tool to make it nice and flat.. then a little pinch above and a little pinch below and bam... bends over no problem without snapping....
> 
> Good luck


Great sounding technique, to crush the stem with pliers first! I'll definitely give that a try. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## genfranco (Sep 22, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Great sounding technique, to crush the stem with pliers first! I'll definitely give that a try.
> 
> Thanks for sharing



I know it sounds damaging... but dude... you just cant kill this plant.


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 25, 2009)

Good shit, gotta love bein legal


----------



## genfranco (Sep 27, 2009)

Damn... So this morning i check on the ladies and find that the hps bulb is out and only the 4 cfls are giving them light... damn thing cracked the glass.. i guess i should be happy it didnt blow up. 

 

Back to the old 400 watt'r for now.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Sep 27, 2009)

*plays taps on his digeridoo*


----------



## genfranco (Sep 27, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


> *plays taps on his digeridoo*



Had to look it up ... LOL>... thanks for the Taps!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

so replacing the bulb eh???/ and in the meantime??/


----------



## genfranco (Sep 29, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> so replacing the bulb eh???/ and in the meantime??/



srry man im using my 400 watte rin the meantime... sucks but you gotta do what you gotta do..


----------



## genfranco (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello all .. so i decided to put my bags to work on some trim today... I was amazed at how much hash i got out of the trimmings... word of the wise... give the weed at least 2 runs. i was amazed to see me getting as much in the 1st run than the 2nd... 

here are some pics of the event... 


,lol.. got so fucked up that i messed up the bags on the 3rd round... the 75 and the 120 got reversed... so the 75 got a mix of 75 and 120 in one batch..no worries im sure ill live....LOL


----------



## wannabee (Sep 29, 2009)

you know, i've been thinking about trying that, it definitely seems worth the effort, thanx genfranco, like that avatar


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2009)

so have u pressed the hash dust or u just sprinkeling it in ya vape?


----------



## slabhead (Sep 30, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Hello all .. so i decided to put my bags to work on some trim today... I was amazed at how much hash i got out of the trimmings... word of the wise... give the weed at least 2 runs. i was amazed to see me getting as much in the 1st run than the 2nd...
> 
> here are some pics of the event...
> 
> ...


 
Nice hash my man. Any tips on the first run?


----------



## genfranco (Sep 30, 2009)

wannabee said:


> you know, i've been thinking about trying that, it definitely seems worth the effort, thanx genfranco, like that avatar


OMG... hell yeah its worth the effort bro... You guys all need to do this with your trim... WHy not ...we throw it away anyways. PLus ..NO caterpillar shit anywhere!... Sweeet 



mr west said:


> so have u pressed the hash dust or u just sprinkeling it in ya vape?


NO bro... im doing research like an idiot after the fact.. I figured just wrap in plastic baggy... wrap with some newspaper a bunch of times...soak the wrapping good and then heat it... then press.. i figure.. but i dont know about it...I did a little bit rubbed on my hand and i feel like its not worth the time... just sprinkle me man!

LOL



slabhead said:


> Nice hash my man. Any tips on the first run?



well yes.. 

#1 Make sure that you are putting the bags back in the right order on the 2nd and 3rd go at it...LOL

#2 i felt it was easier that when your pulling the bags and your trying to collect all of the hash in the center of the mesh... i liked to run hose water in the inside (very low preasure) and rinse the bags... it helps put all the hash in the middle as well and nothing you want goes through. 

#3 When you have collected it in the bottom of each bag its easier to grab the hash with your hand from the outside the bag... then flip the bag inside out while holding the stash... then open your hand slowly and use a spoon to place on the drying rag...(awesome pressing sheet) that really helps... make sure you get it all and if you didnt get something rinse back into the bucket so the trichs go to the next lvl..(it shouldnt be much..)

make sure to find a hook to dry your bags from and rinse them after the use... I did it before pulling the next bag... kinda like that one video on you tube with the guy in jamaica... 


Anyway.. good luck my friend!


----------



## genfranco (Sep 30, 2009)

#4... when you put the hash on the drying sheet they give you ... put it in the middle and then fold over and over and squeeeze all the water out... youll be smoking in nooo time. LOL


----------



## genfranco (Sep 30, 2009)

found a pic of what it looked like freshly squeezed ....1st batch... the other pics is all 3 runs...


----------



## genfranco (Sep 30, 2009)

# 75 is the Fav!!... IM thinking maybe this should all be mixed so you have more of it... the 150 is kinda like caca... 

75 all the way!


----------



## slabhead (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm getting giddy just thinking about it. I appreciate the tips bro. I'll try to get some pics that was very helpful. 

Later......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2009)

sup franco! bout time i dipped into your journal general

nice lookin haul of hash you have there! how much trim went into the bucket to begin with? 
i just got myself some bags off ebay me n a pal are going halfer's on the hash from both our crops in about 8 weeks time. i cant friggin wait! 

damn good growin btw 

Don


----------



## genfranco (Oct 1, 2009)

slabhead said:


> I'm getting giddy just thinking about it. I appreciate the tips bro. I'll try to get some pics that was very helpful.
> 
> Later......


Ahh the little things that makes us happy eh?..LOL>.. those moments are what its about i think,. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup franco! bout time i dipped into your journal general
> 
> nice lookin haul of hash you have there! how much trim went into the bucket to begin with?
> i just got myself some bags off ebay me n a pal are going halfer's on the hash from both our crops in about 8 weeks time. i cant friggin wait!
> ...


Whatup my man... no shit on the timing....LOL.. honestly i didnt weigh it at all ...but it was a nice bunch...pluse there were allot of nuggs in there that were gonna be thrown away... caterpilar poop and all that.. but i couldnt say my man... i didnt think it was too much...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2009)

good save then man! looks like some real nice bubble for an hours work. toke up!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup franco! bout time i dipped into your journal general
> 
> nice lookin haul of hash you have there! how much trim went into the bucket to begin with?
> i just got myself some bags off ebay me n a pal are going halfer's on the hash from both our crops in about 8 weeks time. i cant friggin wait!
> ...



Sorry man... I just been too freaking fucked up... 

I probably used about 2 zip lock bags worth per run. It was like 1/3 of a paper bags worth total....it wasnt that much trim.


----------



## slabhead (Oct 5, 2009)

It'll do that to ya!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL.... i know man... So i ended up pressing the hash after all... now they look like little bars of chocolate. I feel like Back in Spain. Feeling Young! lol

Morroco dont have shit on us Baggers..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2009)

that really isnt that much trim for that much hash.... man i cant frickin wait


----------



## genfranco (Oct 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that really isnt that much trim for that much hash.... man i cant frickin wait


Yeha but you have to remember that this "Trim" was like allot of buds... and it probably was double the dementions i have been saying..LOL... I have a problem with size in stories LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2009)

dude you totally spaced on the measurements ahahahaha the fish was thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig


----------



## slabhead (Oct 5, 2009)

How big???? lol 

Dude, that was sure a lot of work but I got me some bubble. 

Fuckin' A 

Thanks bro


----------



## genfranco (Oct 5, 2009)

slabhead said:


> How big???? lol
> 
> Dude, that was sure a lot of work but I got me some bubble.
> 
> ...


I think the trick is some good smoke... a friend trimming and giggling with you...some more smoke. LOL


----------



## genfranco (Oct 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude you totally spaced on the measurements ahahahaha the fish was thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig





slabhead said:


> How big???? lol
> 
> Dude, that was sure a lot of work but I got me some bubble.
> 
> ...



No i know... i just usually exaggerate too low i guess...LOL


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 5, 2009)

haha spain was an interesting trip. u take the ferry down to morrocco too i assume? haha i saw sum crazy shit there not sure i wanna go bak haha., i wanna head to holland or maybe canada next. but howd u press ur hash? i was reading up on that today saw sum weird methods with an iron?> not sure how u did it.

thanks franco


----------



## genfranco (Oct 5, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha spain was an interesting trip. u take the ferry down to morrocco too i assume? haha i saw sum crazy shit there not sure i wanna go bak haha., i wanna head to holland or maybe canada next. but howd u press ur hash? i was reading up on that today saw sum weird methods with an iron?> not sure how u did it.
> 
> thanks franco



no problem bro... I ended up doing the wrap method... 

first you have to put all of your hash in a celo type pouch.. i used to smoke so it wouldnt have been a problem... but since last year ive stop smoking cigs so i just ctu the zip loc off a bag and used that... i collected it donw on the corner.. made a nice 1 inch by 2 inch sectiong using the fingers and then folded it.. basically folding the plastic around the hash pocket that you design.. make sure its tight... then just tape it so it wont move.. pock a hole in it with a need to make sure the air can escape when you roll... then wrapp the pack with newspaper and tape... then get it wet under the sink and put in the oven for 10 min in the lowest setting.. mine was 200... 

after 10 min i pulled out and rolled it as flat as i could... you could do this a few times... but i did it only once on the 20 and 75... 

at that point i put it in the freezer for 10 to harden up... Bam .. ready to smoke hash.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 5, 2009)

very similar to wat they said in my book but not the oven part. which actually seems easier to me, but wats the diff if u dont press it? jw is it not smokable?


----------



## genfranco (Oct 5, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> very similar to wat they said in my book but not the oven part. which actually seems easier to me, but wats the diff if u dont press it? jw is it not smokable?


press roll.. same thing my man.. Sorry dont follow you on the jw?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 5, 2009)

jw= just wondering sorry thats my text shorthand haha. i do alot of that.
so if i didnt press the hash could i just hand roll it or hows that done?


----------



## genfranco (Oct 6, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> jw= just wondering sorry thats my text shorthand haha. i do alot of that.
> so if i didnt press the hash could i just hand roll it or hows that done?


People do all kinds of things man..hand rolling i found to be a pain... The way i describe is it the most stoner friendly...plus wrapping shit is a stoners paradise... just make sure you dont use too many papers...LOL


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 6, 2009)

haha aight thanks again! just tryin to feel around diff ideas before im stuck trimming and dunno wat im even doin the next day lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 6, 2009)

no problem bro... good luck man!


----------



## bigbrew (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey GF,

Do you dry your trim before using the bags? I know you're supposed to freeze it 24 hrs but I just cropped and everything is still wet. Ive looked at several threads but results are mixed, some insist dry, some say it doesnt matter. Have you tried it both ways?

Thanks

Positive vibes and respect


----------



## genfranco (Oct 12, 2009)

bigbrew said:


> Hey GF,
> 
> Do you dry your trim before using the bags? I know you're supposed to freeze it 24 hrs but I just cropped and everything is still wet. Ive looked at several threads but results are mixed, some insist dry, some say it doesnt matter. Have you tried it both ways?
> 
> ...



Sorry bigbrew.. I have to say that i havent done a side by side or anything... 

I just thought about it ya know... OK so the trichs when they freeze they become brittle and more inclined to break off and flow around in the water... 

if its sticky and wet then i can see how it would just stick to the leaf matter and stay there.... ever been trimming and try to wash it off wiht just water?... LOL.. 

sometimes you just gotta give it a sec and think about it. 

good luck bro 


ps.."Positive vibes and respect" i like that shit man.. ima start telling peeps that more often...LOL


----------



## bigbrew (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks man, thats what I figured. Never heard of it not working well with dry matter, so better safe than sorry. Oh, your supercropping stuff was awesome, Ive been using it successfully thanks to you.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 12, 2009)

Well thnk you very much my man... come back anytime.. LOL 
yeah that supercropping shit is cool... my wifes grandfather was a master at it.. he showed me some really nice back yard pics... i might just have to do some outdoor next your in is honor....


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

Butane will strip the trichchromes off of wet trim if u really cant wait for it to dry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

im going to give this a go soon with wet trim ive got 3 bags frozen stinking up everything else in the freezer. i took a microwave dinner to work alst week n the ganj had made the cardboard box absolutely reek, had to dispose of it in an outside bin....


where your girls at General?


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

ok then do it with your wet trim... LOL... 


I would recommend to dry it first.. then freeeze... but whatever...LOL
(my shit was really crumbly on the other go around and the hash came out really light brown... looked liked the morrocan shit on the videos... I idnt have green plant matter in the 3 good screens... so i dont think it matter about breaking up the plants... those screens are sooo small... lol.. i love this shit!


The ldaies... well only yhe safari is still out there.... and after todays storm i wonder if i should have cut it down early....


i have 2 hang drying right now and its been a busy week for the other 2... 
I was waiting till i had a picture of all the jars and the hash... lol

but i keep smoking the jars and well all the hash i made i smoked/donated already....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

hahahah wet dry potato potato  geuss that dont work in text form hahaahahah

hope you safari isnt too battered. 

guess ill see how it pans out wet or dry i imagine that after a half hour whizzing it with a power drill and paint mixing bit its not going to make all that much difference...

what's next in the rotation the GF


----------



## bigbrew (Oct 13, 2009)

Hehe.. I smoke it as fast as I can make it too... I will be trying a batch with all popcorn nugs from next batch. Maybe like 1/2 oz popcorn and the closest trim....should be sweet, as I've only tried with leaf so far. Still comes out pretty good but it can only get better as u put better product in


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah wet dry potato potato  geuss that dont work in text form hahaahahah
> 
> hope you safari isnt too battered.
> 
> ...



hahaha yeah i dont think potato thing works...LOL

ill take a picture when daylight breaks .. so far im only seeing good winds and steady rain... not too hard though.. but the wind gusts do look narly.

well see if she makes it... can you tell im not too concerned..>LOL.. 


I hate caterpillars!


----------



## slabhead (Oct 13, 2009)

lol on smokin' the hash as fast as you can. My stash is shrinking fast too. I tried some of the 100 outside just now and lightning struck nearby so close I almost dropped my damn pipe. crap, my damn ears are ringing now. maybe it was the hash...


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

slabhead said:


> lol on smokin' the hash as fast as you can. My stash is shrinking fast too. I tried some of the 100 outside just now and lightning struck nearby so close I almost dropped my damn pipe. crap, my damn ears are ringing now. maybe it was the hash...



Sounds like fun... I love shit like that...LOL


to bad you didnt get that on the security cam or anything...LOL... would made a funny vid...


----------



## slabhead (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah that was loud. I jumped and was fumblin around for my little pipe afraid I was gonna spill some crumble bubble. lol 
I had to call the power co this morning lights were out for a little while. Just raining like a tropical storm. Hey man good luck on the plant you have out. I'm starting to need a little couch time. later


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello All,

So we are having bad storms in my area and i wanted to show you guys what my poor plant looks like this morning... Not sure if you remember how tall this plant was before.. But .. well here is the pic...LOL









That is the last one to cut down... its a safari seed that i got for free from mandala seeds. 

It smells pretty nasty.. ( i mean nasty good i guess)...lol.. and the trichs took forever to kick in ... well see better in the after storm report..LOL


Here are the other two plants that i had left.. i had already cut all the good tops and this is just the little stuff... well not so little...LOL

bottom section of plants hanging.

















and finally .. a shot of the jars i have filled so far... 











i have 9 more jars... after that its all hash. 



Good luck peeps!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

man i want a garden. looks like your set for some time to come franky! nice work


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i want a garden. looks like your set for some time to come franky! nice work



thanks bro.. work is not over yet .. uggghhh.. lol...


here some pics of the indoor section...LOL



  


Happy growing people!


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

its been a glorious autum in the uk, wish i had put some out now lol. Jars looking nice and full, trouble is they dunt thay full for very long once u start smoking eating them lol. My safari plant was a very nice stone which knocked afew ppl over lol, im saving a wee bit for laters see wot its like in a few weeks lol. Over all i was well pleased with the safri mix plant, good yeild and nice stone 7 out of ten from me.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> its been a glorious autum in the uk, wish i had put some out now lol. Jars looking nice and full, trouble is they dunt thay full for very long once u start smoking eating them lol. My safari plant was a very nice stone which knocked afew ppl over lol, im saving a wee bit for laters see wot its like in a few weeks lol. Over all i was well pleased with the safri mix plant, good yeild and nice stone 7 out of ten from me.



Sweet man.. good to know.. I have high hopes for it cause im gonna have a loot of it...LOL... well minus the caterpillar shits... and the rot.. well see what i end up with...LOL.. 

IM so happy i have the hash bags though... NOthing is going to waste!


----------



## grow space (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice my friend..Looks like christmas weed is here:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

it certainly isnt over jsut yet huh!  is that a no pest hot shot strip i see hanging in your tent there franco?

i got one a while back for the mites and it didnt do shit.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it certainly isnt over jsut yet huh!  is that a no pest hot shot strip i see hanging in your tent there franco?
> 
> i got one a while back for the mites and it didnt do shit.



really?... I swear by them man... I had mites this last time and i replaced my old one with a new one and bam... all gone... maybe your shit was bad or something... cause those things do me wonders... and my garage... less bugs for sure..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

hmmmm maybe i got a dud one eh? i had hoped for better results after reading the toxicity report lol ive probably got mutant mites from mars...


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmmm maybe i got a dud one eh? i had hoped for better results after reading the toxicity report lol ive probably got mutant mites from mars...



lol.. i doubt it.. they do take some time to work though.. maybe a good week.. i put it in there and then 3 days later i clean the plants up... never see anything come back.... Good luck though bro!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 13, 2009)

damn rough stuff dude were gettin rain down here too im glad i pulled mine last week now but hope shit works out. the indoor grow looks good tho. do u have a seperate tread for that or just throwin it in here?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

cheers man i was thinking of giving a spray at the same time, i think ill order another. postage to the uk was like treble the price of the fucking strip tho


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> damn rough stuff dude were gettin rain down here too im glad i pulled mine last week now but hope shit works out. the indoor grow looks good tho. do u have a seperate tread for that or just throwin it in here?



just in here bro... Ongoing grows...LOL


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers man i was thinking of giving a spray at the same time, i think ill order another. postage to the uk was like treble the price of the fucking strip tho


maybe it got too hot or cold in shipping and ruined it?.. I mean who knows... 
i use like 2 or 3 of them most of the time.. bot 2 of them are older... you should replace every 3 months.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2009)

im just winding my shit down so ive got just some small mums so i can bleach the tents down .... drastic i know but nothin else has shifted the swines


----------



## genfranco (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello peeps!

So you wouldnt beleave it but the cops just left my house.... OMG tat shit made me nervous... i mean even though im legal you always dread the day they come. 

I was sitting in the garage smoking a blunt.... when my wife pokes her head in the door and tell me whispering/yelling...tone " the cops are at the door" 

My stomach just dropped... I go to the front door and i tell them Hello.

he says hello and asks me if those are my plants out back (like he saw them... There was only 1 left so why call them plants).. he told my wife that a neighbor called it in. 

anyway.. he asks to see the plants and i make my decision... should i let him in now or piss him off by having him go get a search warrant that A he might already have anyways... So all joe cool i tell him absolutely.. and i open the security door and lead them into the back yard... 

*meanwhile my wife has put two dogs in my sons patio and my franco in the garage... 

so as we are going outside Franco decides there something going on that he needs to be part of so he Smashes through the doggy door (it has a hard door that was closed) and comes out running into the back yard startling the officers and frankly myself a bit.. ( he looked wonderfull running...lol).. 

so they ask if he is dangerous and i tell him no that hes still just a pup...LOL.. i let him in the garden and closed the door behind us so franco cant get to us.. he just sat there staring at those cops...LOL... 

Anywho... they just wrote down some info.. looked at the plant.. told me the limit.. 6 OR 12.. not AND 12... (luckly i didnt have to show him the garage...he only asked about the plants out back...  ) 

so like i said .. after all they were really nice just wrote my info checked out the card and told me to have a great day... I told them to do the same and be safe out there... They love the "safe" deal and i honestly felt it for these two. 


What a buzz kill though... Oh well .. smoke another blunt!


----------



## slabhead (Oct 16, 2009)

Damn, so which neighbor narced you out? That asshole. Glad they treated you fairly. I'm seeing talk about some not so nice. 

Is there trouble in paradise?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 16, 2009)

hahah fukn crazxy story man not cool bout ur neoghbors tho fukn rats. but oh well now they called the cops and thought they were gonna get u rolled nad when they look again theyre gonna feel fukn dumb that ure legal and the cops couldnt do shit and they wasted all that dubass hatin time and effort


----------



## genfranco (Oct 16, 2009)

slabhead said:


> Damn, so which neighbor narced you out? That asshole. Glad they treated you fairly. I'm seeing talk about some not so nice.
> 
> Is there trouble in paradise?


the funny thing is that i know it is someone that hasnt seen them... MY emediate neighbor that does have a veiw of half of the garden (veggies) but im sure aint stupid is really cool peeps.. plus theyve been smelling pot scince they moved in....LOL... 

MY thing is that its the smell... they didnt even know i had only 1 left... they came here talking about plant(s).. at least thats what im thinking..LOL


IM just hoping that they is some type of database in a pot division or something that flags my house so they dont have to keep coming out here... its funny how somepeople wouldnt mind certain things and others would hate that like it was ifringedment.. I want to be on the "leave me alone list" lol



BooMeR242 said:


> hahah fukn crazxy story man not cool bout ur neoghbors tho fukn rats. but oh well now they called the cops and thought they were gonna get u rolled nad when they look again theyre gonna feel fukn dumb that ure legal and the cops couldnt do shit and they wasted all that dubass hatin time and effort


I know what your saying man... Shits crazy... IM thinking it was this old guy 3 or 4 houses down.. hes always out in his front lawn with his doggies looking at me funny... I just figure hes a racist the way he looks...LOL I just got back from running franco and he was staring at me lol... i just smiled and noded cause i was raised right...LOL


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah dude real crazy story, I would have been freaking out
I surely hope you are firing up that blunt as close to the suspected neighbors yard as possible
Not close enough to get a contact high, but close enough to hear you laughing at them haha


----------



## genfranco (Oct 16, 2009)

slabhead said:


> Damn, so which neighbor narced you out? That asshole. Glad they treated you fairly. I'm seeing talk about some not so nice.
> 
> Is there trouble in paradise?



no troubles at all... the woman loved how i handled the situation


----------



## genfranco (Oct 16, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Yeah dude real crazy story, I would have been freaking out
> I surely hope you are firing up that blunt as close to the suspected neighbors yard as possible
> Not close enough to get a contact high, but close enough to hear you laughing at them haha



dude my ass was still tingling 15 min after they left... its like a fight you never get into... i need to smoke another blunt!

LOl


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 16, 2009)

"I just got back from running franco and he was staring at me lol... i just smiled and noded cause i was raised right...LOL"


-haha fuk ya right there so true bro nuthin like being the bigger man respectful and shove it in his face


----------



## genfranco (Oct 16, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> "I just got back from running franco and he was staring at me lol... i just smiled and noded cause i was raised right...LOL"
> 
> 
> -haha fuk ya right there so true bro nuthin like being the bigger man respectful and shove it in his face



thats how i looked at it...LOL.. 

I just went out and bought a bunch of locks so the kids cant access certain areas n such.. in case they call cps on me.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 16, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Hello peeps!
> 
> So you wouldnt beleave it but the cops just left my house.... OMG tat shit made me nervous... i mean even though im legal you always dread the day they come.
> 
> ...


damn bro that sux ass but at least you didnt get a fine lol. lucky bastard 



genfranco said:


> dude my ass was still tingling 15 min after they left... its like a fight you never get into... i need to smoke another blunt!
> 
> LOl


true i just ge a bit down and start thinkin fuck there goes my babies and a brand new fine. and start thinking of ways to keep my stash and shit lol.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 16, 2009)

they come by see me before...... no big deal


----------



## genfranco (Oct 17, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> they come by see me before...... no big deal



1st timer here...LOL... i am much more relaxed now... except for the fact that i have a asshole neighbor... Marijuana doesnt hurt anyone man. These people are such tools. 



 Enjoying hash at the moment..!!!! LOL


----------



## genfranco (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2009)

ouch my jaw just hit the desk lol, fukin ace man top shot.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 17, 2009)

those are the future coins of my country... LOL

i know its pretty right... and to think im soo fucking lazy to make more .. i think this time around im going to be good until the next harvest mr west...LOL.. good times!


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 17, 2009)

Dont it just make you want to go and order some hash bags!!


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 17, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Dont it just make you want to go and order some hash bags!!


hehe i was roped when i first got my internet connection its a damn site better than gumby hash most of the time. just seems more neat and refined no matter what the setup is. i usually have a hard time finding the right suized screening and just get different houshold shit of different microns that i think will work. lol.

i brought some herberizer bublbags they arent to bad ehy come with a free press and shit. works good though i think the parachute material bags look better so ill be getting a set of them one day. though ill probably just grab them from the hydro shop hehe.



genfranco said:


>


aaah for me your to kind sir l


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2009)

man i bet your ass was twiching like a rabbits nose man! pleased it worked out for ya general as much as i dislike the 5-0 generally if you treat them with a bit of respect they'll show you some. most are quite stunned round our way that your not abusing them ....

what are you calling your new currency franco? and can i work at the treasury please?!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 19, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Dont it just make you want to go and order some hash bags!!


I paid 50$ for mine on ebay..... Hurry up and get them....LOL




Jester88 said:


> hehe i was roped when i first got my internet connection its a damn site better than gumby hash most of the time. just seems more neat and refined no matter what the setup is. i usually have a hard time finding the right suized screening and just get different houshold shit of different microns that i think will work. lol.
> 
> i brought some herberizer bublbags they arent to bad ehy come with a free press and shit. works good though i think the parachute material bags look better so ill be getting a set of them one day. though ill probably just grab them from the hydro shop hehe.
> 
> ...


Not sure who the seller is on ebay.. but if you search for bubble bags it will come up.. I bought the cheapest of them... 50 bucks.. 5, 5 gallon bags.... i think it was 58$ with shipping n shit. 

Good luck bud!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i bet your ass was twiching like a rabbits nose man! pleased it worked out for ya general as much as i dislike the 5-0 generally if you treat them with a bit of respect they'll show you some. most are quite stunned round our way that your not abusing them ....
> 
> what are you calling your new currency franco? and can i work at the treasury please?!


Hehehe... the country name... shit i dunno man.. I was gonna try and mix something with cannabis or marijuana... but i got nothin...lol..sorry not as funny as id hoped to be..LOL


----------



## slabhead (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice stack there my man. cha ching huh?


----------



## genfranco (Oct 19, 2009)

slabhead said:


> Nice stack there my man. cha ching huh?



hehehe yeah full line of fox famr additives... and humbolts own gravity... LOL

dude to think that i still have like 3x that much to make....omg! i love my bags.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 19, 2009)

i still havent gotten to use mine im waitin til i do my last round of manicure. but thanks for the link franco! they came fast and looked great so far haha


----------



## genfranco (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello all... NO update except everything is wayy good in my casa these days...LOL


But i have been getting some questions about my setup and such... 

I invite you all to look through my photo albums of the grows ive done... 

https://www.rollitup.org/members/genfranco-40135-albums.html


happy growin!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 7, 2009)

Interesting last page. I will have to go back through the rest of the thread to see what lead up to all the hash. Haven't seen you posting much and had to go back to see if I deleted your supercropping thread subscription because I hadn't seen it updated in a while, it's still there. What's next big guy?


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Interesting last page. I will have to go back through the rest of the thread to see what lead up to all the hash. Haven't seen you posting much and had to go back to see if I deleted your supercropping thread subscription because I hadn't seen it updated in a while, it's still there. What's next big guy?


Wow What a coincidence man, I was just thinking today how i havent done shit in my threads... hell, I barely signed on in the last 2 months. 

Well my vegging plants are huge... I need to put them in the tent... the girls in the tent are stupid..LOL... i havent taken care of shit and totally let them fall over on eachother.. Ill get smoke.. still have smoke... still have hash.. OMG... LOL. Havent bought a new bulb so i guess im not excited about the new batch.... its christmas time so have to spend spend spend  I really need to get my shit together !


Anyway man... thanks for hittin me up.. Ill take some pics in the next few days of the plants....gotta clean them up or somethin...LOL


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 7, 2009)

I was just in my hydro shop last week and was telling him how I wasn't impressed with how my plants were growing and that was the first thing he said, Did you replace your bulbs recently. It's been almost 2 years (with some down time) since I bought the bulbs so now I have to save up to get some more new ones. I hope that will help.....


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 7, 2009)

ya i was wondering the same hadnt seen ure update. just been chillin waitin haha. actually been busy for my new setup and prob hittin u up soon for tips with bmy bubble hash still havent had time to do it lol. i think ur thread had enough info tho i can use that ill let u know how it works


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I was just in my hydro shop last week and was telling him how I wasn't impressed with how my plants were growing and that was the first thing he said, Did you replace your bulbs recently. It's been almost 2 years (with some down time) since I bought the bulbs so now I have to save up to get some more new ones. I hope that will help.....


2 years... yeah man i think its time... throwing away $100 right now isnt what i need to do for sure so i totally feel u.... 



BooMeR242 said:


> ya i was wondering the same hadnt seen ure update. just been chillin waitin haha. actually been busy for my new setup and prob hittin u up soon for tips with bmy bubble hash still havent had time to do it lol. i think ur thread had enough info tho i can use that ill let u know how it works


no problem man... its always good to bounce shit off... 
Im still trying to go through everyone threads but i did see u had to go solo and got your own things going eh?.. its always best.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 7, 2009)

ya i mean i was skeptical in the beginning and kinda was a fullproof plan the way we designed the financial shit but u can only ever rely on urself in the end and trust no one. so well see how things go but ya play sum catch up when u can and ill get u the new link when i start my next grow journal.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya i mean i was skeptical in the beginning and kinda was a fullproof plan the way we designed the financial shit but u can only ever rely on urself in the end and trust no one. so well see how things go but ya play sum catch up when u can and ill get u the new link when i start my next grow journal.



no Prob bro...


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh Kay.....


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> Oh Kay.....


??? waaa ? ok waa man?... LOL.. 

Shh... did u hear that?..


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 7, 2009)

lol so random


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

genfranco said:


> ??? waaa ? ok waa man?... LOL..
> 
> Shh... did u hear that?..



I was just ecoing u and ur sentiments lol, ok? Cool!!


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> I was just ecoing u and ur sentiments lol, ok? Cool!!



thats sum funny shit man... Dude Mr west u should check out boomers grows man.. he did really well first time around... PLus hes one hell of a photographer. 

LOL


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 7, 2009)

genfranco said:


> thats sum funny shit man... Dude Mr west u should check out boomers grows man.. he did really well first time around... PLus hes one hell of a photographer.
> 
> LOL



haha aww why thank u franco haha. 
were workin on the next shoot tonite i believe. well just ideas and location etc. mite do a bed full of nugs and cover her but thats one hell of a mess


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha aww why thank u franco haha.
> were workin on the next shoot tonite i believe. well just ideas and location etc. mite do a bed full of nugs and cover her but thats one hell of a mess


bro... u know u dont need help with the cleanup... sounds great man! ur gonna have to send them over HD style man...LOL

[email protected] Works great!... LOL


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 7, 2009)

haha well see if i get around to it im grubbin right now about to head out but well see. thanks for the compliment bout my crop. im glad it came out as well as it did first round as well. now hopefully i can nail my indoor cycle grows


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

[youtube]gO9AuqdIeY4[/youtube]​


----------



## bluetick (Dec 7, 2009)

Sup Franco! Just stopped by to see what's been going on lately with your grows. Nice to see this video of Rick receiving this award. I've watched Run from the Cure so many times. I'm a big fan and bigger believer in this guy. Check back with ya later.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

bluetick said:


> Sup Franco! Just stopped by to see what's been going on lately with your grows. Nice to see this video of Rick receiving this award. I've watched Run from the Cure so many times. I'm a big fan and bigger believer in this guy. Check back with ya later.


Right on man... Have a good one.


----------



## slabhead (Dec 11, 2009)

What a damn shame how he's been treated. Thanks for posting it gen


----------



## genfranco (Apr 20, 2012)

Bump
good info for all to read
happy 420


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

Muthafuckin Franco, how's shit man?


----------



## genfranco (Jul 9, 2013)

I
am 
Back!

Just moved in to a new place and cant wait to set up the grow room  

Hello to all!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2013)

Well ill be damned, welcome back genfranco! 

What's cooking man?


----------



## RL420 (Jul 9, 2013)

welcome back


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2013)

great to see yah! whats been happenin?


----------



## Burger Boss (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey Franco!!!! I've wondered these past years whatever became of you. I left this site 2 years ago, and hooked up with the Jorge Cervantes site, "Marijuana Growing.Com". I'm known as "GrassDaddy" over there. LOL...I jus' looked in here for the first time in about 9 months, and saw YOUR return. Glad to see things are well with you, hope the new location is bountiful and safe. All is good with me, got an excellent grow show going on, and life is GREAT! IF you still have my phone#, give a call sometime.
Good luck & good grow...........BurgerBoss/GrassDaddy


----------



## genfranco (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey all!

Well it sure has been a while... went through the foreclosure and eventually divorce and have been trying to get my shit together for a bit.. 

all is well now... new place with an awesome grow set up in its own room. 

I just got back from picking up some clones from a local 420 patient off of CL... really nice dude that wanted to make sure that I "topped the plant after the 5th node" lol... I txted him the link to my profile and told him thanks 

Anyway... ill post pics of the little girls tmrw. 
Just wanted to get on here and say hello to all my old grower zombies 

waaaatttuuuuuppppp!!


Don Gin and Ton
RL420
Theloadeddragon
&
Burger boss

thanks for the warm welcome.... puff going ur way. 

On a side note: I tried germinating some old 8 miles high seeds and some purples that mr burger boss had sent me from back then and I failed miserably... I let them dry out... I didnt have my ph/ppm tester calibrated and totally failed.

Got all my shit together now so well be seeing good times soon 


again thanks to all that have been reading my journals and guides. I saw that the Supercropping thread stayed going for a bit....

happy growing


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2013)

good to see ya back @it mate.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dog x chronic livers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

looking forward to seeing them outdoor trees man.

i'm guessing in your absence you don't know about westy, DST n my venture! www.breedersboutique.com check it man.


----------

